# Sticky  Strength Training



## jeni-mtb (Dec 6, 2015)

Hey ladies- New to here and I was wondering what everyone does for strength training? I'm doing mainly all mountain riding. I am looking for exercises to get stronger for technical downhills and jumps. Thanks!


----------



## mudgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

I started working out with a personal trainer at my gym once every other week back in July. It keeps my motivation up. Otherwise, I've looked to http://www.bikejames.com/, Girls Gone Strong: Free Workouts, Nutrition and Lifestyle Information for Women., and https://www.fitnessblender.com/ for inspiration on they days when I'm working out on my own.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Stripes said:


> What I do that seems to help with my biking the most: squats, squats, and more squats. It keeps your hips strong and keeps my body from getting out of whack.


The winter I spent doing squats + lunges religiously made a noticeable difference in my biking strength the following spring - hills that used to be grunts, and technical features that were "ehhh maybe I'll make it today" were suddenly easy.



Stripes said:


> One other thing: YOGA. While it's not strength training in the sense where you go and pick up heavy things and put them down repeatedly, there are a lot of strength and flexibility components to yoga that not only help me ride better, but let me ride without pain.


+1. Yoga is also amazing for balance.

g.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm lucky enough to be genetically disposed to carrying muscle and being strong, so, for me, I mainly do yoga- everything from the easiest/most relaxing to the harder, advanced power stuff, depending on how I feel. Any time I see a chiropractor or massage therapist, they assume I lift weights on a regular basis. 

Like the other ladies said- awesome for strength and balance, AND in addition to that, proprioception... which is the ability to know where your body/body parts are in space without actually looking at them.


----------



## jeni-mtb (Dec 6, 2015)

This is great info! I used to be an ultrarunner and was just as bad about strength training as I am now. However I realize now I really need it. I'll take a look at some of the links provided. I have done a little yoga in the past and really like pilates so it looks like that is a must for sure! Thanks everyone for taking the time to provide info. I am going to check it all out!


----------



## jeni-mtb (Dec 6, 2015)

mudgirl said:


> I started working out with a personal trainer at my gym once every other week back in July. It keeps my motivation up. Otherwise, I've looked to http://www.bikejames.com/, Girls Gone Strong: Free Workouts, Nutrition and Lifestyle Information for Women., and https://www.fitnessblender.com/ for inspiration on they days when I'm working out on my own.


Have you done the fitnessblender videos? Are they any good?


----------



## jeni-mtb (Dec 6, 2015)

Stripes said:


> Sure, if you want, send me a PM and I'll be happy to give you some pointers when you get started.
> 
> Also, don't forget about bodyweight exercises. It's really a good way to get started, and it doesn't require the gym.
> 
> Resting is important too. Yer body, no matter what yer mind says, always needs time to heal. I always allow a day in between strength training sessions.


Definitely thank you!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I started doing crossfit training 2 years ago. The training, typically is short, high intensity workouts (combines weight lifting, gymnastics and cardio) made a significant and noticeable difference in my overall fitness in terms of strength and endurance riding. I built muscle and burned body fat through increased metabolism.

I had a terrible DH crash in August last year and suffered serious polytrauma. My fitness level prior to my crash was pivotal to ensuring a steady healthy recovery. I eased back into training and got back to riding when I was medically cleared. It's been 5 months post crash/injury, and I'm now surpassing my previous PRs prior to injury. 

In addition you cannot out train a bad diet. If you are eating the wrong foods, it will be very difficult to see optimum results for either health, fitness or body composition.


----------



## jeni-mtb (Dec 6, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> I started doing crossfit training 2 years ago. The training, typically is short, high intensity workouts (combines weight lifting, gymnastics and cardio) made a significant and noticeable difference in my overall fitness in terms of strength and endurance riding. I built muscle and burned body fat through increased metabolism.
> 
> I had a terrible DH crash in August last year and suffered serious polytrauma. My fitness level prior to my crash was pivotal to ensuring a steady healthy recovery. I eased back into training and got back to riding when I was medically cleared. It's been 5 months post crash/injury, and I'm now surpassing my previous PRs prior to injury.
> 
> In addition you cannot out train a bad diet. If you are eating the wrong foods, it will be very difficult to see optimum results for either health, fitness or body composition.


Good job on the PRs! Diet is all good. My BF is a stage 4 cancer survivor and I have Celiac's Disease so we eat very clean. I ride or run almost everyday but really need that strength piece of it. I am determined after reading these posts to incorporate it asap!


----------



## mudgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

jeni-mtb said:


> Have you done the fitnessblender videos? Are they any good?


Yeah, I started doing them a few months ago, and I have a couple that I incorporate into my workouts fairly regularly: Kelli's Upper Body Workout for People Who Get Bored Easily, and Kelli's Brutal Butt & Thigh workout. I've done a handful of others as well, but those two I go back to often when I don't feel like searching through all of the videos.

It's a couple who just started making workout videos about 6 years ago, and IMO, their more recent videos are better. The ones from the beginning of their endeavor are more dry, the narrations kind of boring. But I think they are all good workouts. I don't always follow the workouts to a T, as there are some moves I just don't have the flexibility/mobility to do, but I just substitute with something else until they move on to the next exercise.


----------



## ryetoast (Jan 24, 2016)

+2 for yoga. I do Shaun T's Insanity videos, because I'd rather jump around like an idiot in the basement where no one can see me than at the gym! It's essentially intervals of body weight exercises (squats, jumps, push-ups, planks etc) and routinely reduces me to lying on the floor feeling sorry for myself... Which, I grant you, is not exactly hard to do before 6:00 in the morning.


----------



## jeni-mtb (Dec 6, 2015)

ryetoast said:


> +2 for yoga. I do Shaun T's Insanity videos, because I'd rather jump around like an idiot in the basement where no one can see me than at the gym! It's essentially intervals of body weight exercises (squats, jumps, push-ups, planks etc) and routinely reduces me to lying on the floor feeling sorry for myself... Which, I grant you, is not exactly hard to do before 6:00 in the morning.


 I will wake up before sunrise any day of the week to go riding but not to do anything else. I tried Insanity once. I would rather run a 50k haha. I am super uncoordinated too so the privacy of my own home is always good. I did do some cross fit type classes once at a gym and the poor instructor spent the entire time running over to correct me cause despite how many times I would do the specific exercise I would forget and do it wrong.


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

I liked the first phase of New Rules of Weight Lifting for Women, it got complicated after that. The text of the book has some great info too even if you don't do the routine.

I also did Stronglifts 5x5 for a while but I found that squats 3 days a week just didn't mix with biking.

The routine described here is also good:
Two day full body strength training routine - MyFitnessPal.com


----------



## jeni-mtb (Dec 6, 2015)

Rae6503 said:


> I liked the first phase of New Rules of Weight Lifting for Women, it got complicated after that. The text of the book has some great info too even if you don't do the routine.
> 
> I also did Stronglifts 5x5 for a while but I found that squats 3 days a week just didn't mix with biking.
> 
> ...


I like the concept of the two day routine. I did something similar yesterday but for 30 mins. I did a combo of pushups, weights concentrating on arms and back, abs and ended with plank. Needless to say it hurts to lift my arms today.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Deadlifts for riding 

11 Ways Dead Lifts Will Make You a Better Rider

I recently PR'd my deadlift at 195lb. I should be blasting past 200lb soon


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Rae6503 said:


> I liked the first phase of New Rules of Weight Lifting for Women, it got complicated after that. The text of the book has some great info too even if you don't do the routine.
> 
> I also did Stronglifts 5x5 for a while but I found that squats 3 days a week just didn't mix with biking.
> 
> ...


The 5x5 is a great program, but a bit much during the riding season. Also, it emphasizes squats way over the deadlift, and I think they should be equal. Use it in off season. In the on season, expect to reduce the weight a bit and back off to four sets per lift. And, lift roughly only twice per week.

If you want to get real benefit from lifting weights, you have to use the basic, heavy lifts, and expect to suffer at least a bit. The mental conditioning that comes from hard lifting carries over well to pushing yourself on a bike.

If you are messing around with light weights you'd be better off doing trail work.


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

I am way better at deads than squats anyway. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ryetoast (Jan 24, 2016)

Where/how did y'all learn to lift? It sounds like a great thing to do but I'm always worried that if I try I'll throw my back out because I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

ryetoast said:


> Where/how did y'all learn to lift? It sounds like a great thing to do but I'm always worried that if I try I'll throw my back out because I have no idea what I'm doing.


I took classes in both highschool and college. The book Starting Strength has a LOT of really good information, and if you google you can find videos and such. Or maybe you could find a trainer that you like, but make sure it's one that knows/does the basic big lifts like squats and deadlifts, not one that does weird "balance on a ball while pretending to drive a car with a weight plate" things (I've seriously seen this).


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Rae6503 said:


> I took classes in both highschool and college. The book Starting Strength has a LOT of really good information, and if you google you can find videos and such. Or maybe you could find a trainer that you like, but make sure it's one that knows/does the basic big lifts like squats and deadlifts, not one that does weird "balance on a ball while pretending to drive a car with a weight plate" things (I've seriously seen this).


Absolutely!!!


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

Rae6503 said:


> I took classes in both highschool and college. The book Starting Strength has a LOT of really good information, and if you google you can find videos and such. Or maybe you could find a trainer that you like, but make sure it's one that knows/does the basic big lifts like squats and deadlifts, not one that does weird "balance on a ball while pretending to drive a car with a weight plate" things (I've seriously seen this).


Like Nino's??? :lol:


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

Following this thread because I really ought to lift more... But I really don't want to pay for a gym membership.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Lucy Juice said:


> Like Nino's??? :lol:


Thats what I thougth too! But...

Genentically gifted pro atheletes who have all day to work out have the time and stamina to dabble in whacky fringe exercises.

For the everyday, working man or woman, it is not time effective. I'd soon work on better bike balance by balancing on my bike while riding a techy trail. Hard core explosive power and injury resistance comes from heavy weights - and can be attained in a very time effective manner if you know how strength train correctly.


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

Miker J said:


> Thats what I thougth too! But...
> 
> Genentically gifted pro atheletes who have all day to work out have the time and stamina to dabble in whacky fringe exercises.
> 
> For the everyday, working man or woman, it is not time effective. I'd soon work on better bike balance by balancing on my bike while riding a techy trail. Hard core explosive power and injury resistance comes from heavy weights - and can be attained in a very time effective manner if you know how strength train correctly.


Yep, no doubt. Plus he (and all the other pros doing this stuff) have trainers with years and years of experience working with elites... They're not some dudebro who saw something cool on Instagram.

I'm kind of coming around to thinking that without a personal trainer and access to gym equipment, sticking with yoga and a couple simple circuits of properly-performed bodyweight exercises (squats, lunges, core) are better than nothing.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Lucy Juice said:


> Yep, no doubt. Plus he (and all the other pros doing this stuff) have trainers with years and years of experience working with elites... They're not some dudebro who saw something cool on Instagram.
> 
> I'm kind of coming around to thinking that without a personal trainer and access to gym equipment, sticking with yoga and a couple simple circuits of properly-performed bodyweight exercises (squats, lunges, core) are better than nothing.


Right on. Anything is better than nothing, well, except maybe a walk to the donut shop.

Actually, if you know how to separate the good from the bad, learning how to do core exercises with good form by watching youtube shouldn't be too hard. You still need gym access though. I'm lucky enough to have an old olympic weight set and rack in my basement. Cost was way less than a year's gym membership and I have 24 hour access to every exercise I need. And, I can play my own classic rock!


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

Sure Stripes, it's worth a sticky for all the links and resources! Always looking for new stuff to try. I have some basic home equipment, (yoga ball, some weights, even a dead lift bar) that I use, along with yoga mat.

I've been taught a few workout routines, and the commonalities are all summarized nicely here, and you can use lighter weights or no weights than depicted here. It's more about getting the form down in the beginning:
Heavy Lifting For the Endurance Athlete Part 1: Learning the 7 Key Exercises | TrainingPeaks

Also if you have lower back issues, or if you drive a lot or sit at a computer a lot, or ride a bike a lot, or all 3 then these foundation training exercises pretty much act to reverse all of those poor posture/core weakness related spinal issues. It helped me more than any chiropractic session with my own lower back issues:





A core strength routine that I like because it hits all of the basics is this one:
Core exercises for cyclists | Bicycling

Yoga is fantastic - +1 that it helps with body awareness, breathing, relaxation and proprioception! Great for the DH gnar.  I do some restorative poses, and have gone to Hot Yoga (bikram) a lot in the past, but it takes a lot of time out of my schedule. I do love it though. Does anyone have any good youtube links to any yoga routines to share? The ones I've been finding are all poor quality, or a little well, hokey.


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

shredchic said:


> Also if you have lower back issues, or if you drive a lot or sit at a computer a lot, or ride a bike a lot, or all 3 then these foundation training exercises pretty much act to reverse all of those poor posture/core weakness related spinal issues. It helped me more than any chiropractic session with my own lower back issues:


I've seen this video shared in several places, but it says not to do if you've never done their exercises before... Is there a good beginner video you can recommend?

Also, what kind of yoga videos are you looking for? I can keep an eye out.


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

Lucy Juice said:


> I've seen this video shared in several places, but it says not to do if you've never done their exercises before... Is there a good beginner video you can recommend?
> 
> Also, what kind of yoga videos are you looking for? I can keep an eye out.


I did it without any formal introduction. It took a couple of tries to get it right, but I certainly didn't hurt myself! It moves at workout pace, so it might take a little sitting out and just watching at first. On the foundation training website, there is a page with some intro videos. Here is one explaining what the "founder position" is all about: Our back pain solution: The Founder - Foundation Training » Foundation Training

Mainly looking for a good restorative routine. I guess ones that address specific areas like Neck and shoulders, or something cycling specific, like hammies, glutes, IT band, etc. But anything people find helpful would be of interest.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Stripes said:


> There are plenty of core exercises you can do without a gym. Planks and mountain climbers come to mind. Plenty of martial arts exercises (kicking and knee raises above the waist) automatically work the abs without you trying.


Sorry I wasn't clear, but by core exercises I meant core/fundamental lifts. Like the deadlift, squat, bench, military press, and chin up (or bent over row).


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

I've heard that Convict Conditioning and You are Your Own Gym are good bodyweight routines but I haven't used either. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

shredchic said:


> I did it without any formal introduction. It took a couple of tries to get it right, but I certainly didn't hurt myself! It moves at workout pace, so it might take a little sitting out and just watching at first. On the foundation training website, there is a page with some intro videos. Here is one explaining what the "founder position" is all about: Our back pain solution: The Founder - Foundation Training » Foundation Training
> 
> Mainly looking for a good restorative routine. I guess ones that address specific areas like Neck and shoulders, or something cycling specific, like hammies, glutes, IT band, etc. But anything people find helpful would be of interest.


I teach yoga, so I usually just do my own thing based on what I feel my body needs, but Lynda Wallenfels often recommends this sequence, which I've done and found very helpful: https://www.doyogawithme.com/content/deep-release-hips-hamstrings-and-lower-back


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I do not agree that heavy weights are the only way you are going to make gains. I did body building way back in the day, and now I do what's called "functional fitness" type regime. It incorporates a little bit of everything - TRX, body weights, plyometrics, balance, med balls blah blah what lots of people are doing. ( Think Core Performance ala Verstegen type training)

For reference, I'm 5-4,125 ish, age 55. One of my shoulders is 50/50 up for reconstruction with a torn labrum. I *never* work with anything heavier than a 15 lb dumbbell other than the occasional sled pull.Mostly I work with 8.10, 12. The rest is all body weight work. No barbells, no heavy lifts, but lots of pyramids, core, functional movements, mixed up failure and endurance type sets,metabolic/circuit type muscle confusion..

And you know what? I am stronger than I have ever been in my life, including when I was body building. I'm biking and skiing the best I have ever. I can help with any household project my husband dreams up that involves lifting, carrying, holding heavy things over my head while he attaches them...

So define heavy weight. Even in my body building days, I'm small and lean and could never bench more than 125.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

"San-greeea"... funny stuff from Dom


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

lol, that's hilarious.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

10 Things That Strong Women Do

1) Strong Women Hold Their Heads High

Whether you've got a bodyweight deadlift (or 2x BW or more!) or you're just working on learning how to use the barbell, strong women know that earning your strength is nothing to be ashamed of. You work hard for any muscle gain, so be proud of it!

2.) Strong Women Work on Pull-ups

If there's one thing I've learned about this training life, it's this: pull-ups come and go. At some points in your life, you might have a bunch of pull-ups. And at some points, you might be back on the band or the machine, recovering from an injury or some over indulgences of the nutritional kind. And some folks are still working on getting their first pull-ups! Pull ups are tough... I'm now able to hold the bar at my chin and slowly lower.

It's all good. The point is that strong women do the work. Pull-ups are hard fun! Strong women work on their pull-ups!

3.) Strong Women Eat What/When They Need To Eat

You can't expect to perform if you don't eat to perform. But, seriously, fuel the tank. Be smart and eat what your body needs in order to do good things. Besides, starving yourself is so 1992.

4.) Strong Women Make Noise In The Gym (or on the trail!)

They might grunt when lifting, they might swear when they miss a lift, they might yell in joy when they get a PR. But rarely does a strong woman glide into the gym and out without someone noticing her energy, even if she didn't say a word. There's just something about a strong woman that turns heads.

5.) Strong Women Spend Time On Protein

We ask our friends, we ask our coaches, we look online. And we talk about powders and shakes. Whey protein?Egg protein? Pea protein? What kind is best? Least expensive? Won't make my skin break out? For all we talk about protein shakes, you would think there should be a name for this obsession and knowledge accumulation, like wine lovers get to be called wine connoisseurs. Maybe we're protein specialists?

I'm vegan so I'm a bit of an enigma to my coaches at the gym. But I'm definitely building muscle and I'm getting stronger

6.) Strong Women Wash Their Workout Gear In Some Unique Solutions

You know how this is: after a certain time, your workout clothes get this "fragrance" that won't quit. (I'm being nice with the word "fragrance"-it's actually a weird musty stink.) Some women use vinegar in their wash to get the smell out. I use Tide and hang dry my stuff and it works great too. (Are there other good solutions? Let me know!)

Mtb apparel/gear has a way to go re the anti-bactirial/antistink technology. Most of my workout/running gear is all antistink.

7.) Strong Women Don't Ask The Question "Does this make my ass look big?"

Mostly, we don't give a damn if it does. For some of us, no matter what we wear, we can't hide our tuckus/booty/butt. (And we don't want to, anyhow. We earned those big, beautiful glutes! We're happy that our work paid off!) And for others, we're working on growing that posterior chain. But, for strong women of any shape, usually the last of our concerns are opinions about our buttocks.

8.) Strong Women Don't Waste Time Worrying Whether They Have "Too Much" Muscle

We don't look in the mirror and think "my arms are too big" or "my quads are way too strong." We see our bodies for what they are: marvelous human machines that are the result of a lot of hard work in the gym and in life. Let the rest of society waste time debating what a "real woman" looks like. We are real women and we've got stuff to do.

9.) Strong Women Enjoy Training; They Don't Just Suffer Through It

This mindset helps so much. Not every day is going to be lovely (and strong women accept that fact), but strong women don't look at each training session as some form of punishment or a way to earn their food. On some level, strong women come to really enjoy training: the basic measure of oneself, the push, the pull, the lift, the practice, the testing of limits, the agony, the sweat, the joy-all of it. In many ways, training is just like life: it's got the good parts and the bad parts and a whole lot of in-betweens.

Sure, some of training might be enjoyed more in hindsight than in the moment, but there is a joy found in the process that keeps us going day after day. Many people start with distractions or rewards in order to get into a routine, but once they're in that routine, strong women settle down and learn to enjoy the process. And that's the real secret of longevity. If you hate something, you won't usually keep doing that thing for the rest of your life. So, learn to love training-it's a fabulous gift to give to yourself!

10.) Strong Women Pull Other People Up. They Don't Push Them Down

I'm not a big fan of the word "empower" (read "Do Not Empower Me") because I like to earn my strength (and not be given it), but I do think it's very important to think about how you're using your power. Are you helping to elevate other people around you? Or are you making other people smaller so you can feel bigger?

Strong women know that true strength is not selfish. In the movie "Mad Max: Fury Road" there's a scene at the end where the platform is rising and strong women are on it, leaning down and offering a hand and boosting people up onto the platform so they can rise together. That's how I think about strong women: we help each other to rise.

10 Things That Strong Women Do by Lisbeth Darsh - Eat to Perform


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks cyclelicious! Some of the best advice I've ever had .


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

#2. I would love to work on pull up. I have a torn labrum in my right shoulder, and hanging body weight from bars is a non-starter. So I focus on pushups instead.
#6. soak in a combo of Biz and oxyclean. Do a search for "stinky bike gear recipe".


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

formica said:


> #2. I would love to work on pull up. I have a torn labrum in my right shoulder, and hanging body weight from bars is a non-starter. So I focus on pushups instead.
> #6. soak in a combo of Biz and oxyclean. Do a search for "stinky bike gear recipe".


My husband had surgery last week to for labral tear. His initial injury about a year ago, limited him to what he could do (on the bike and at the gym) and the pain and ROM got progressively worse. MRI confirmed the diagnosis but the extent of damage wasn't known until actual surgery. He's already started his physio and we are hopeful that he will make a full recovery.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Getting Started in Strength Training later in Life - summary of article here









Being older could be a benefit in strength sports. Age brings strength, muscle density, and the calm focus of a successful athlete.

What do women who first take up strength sports in their 40s, 50s, and beyond need to consider?

*Benefits Of Strength Training For Older Women*

1) It's time efficient. Unlike running, you don't need to train for a long time to get the benefits. And you can add intensity (rather than duration or distance) to keep the progress coming.

2) You set your own schedule. Weight training fits around work and family, so you can set your own schedule and stick to it.

3) It gives you a competitive outlet. And if you want to compete, there are tons of avenues open to you. The main strength and physique based sports are bodybuilding, strongman, powerlifting, and Cross Fit. All welcome older women. Most actually have dedicated age categories or Masters divisions to champion older athletes

4) There's a strong community feel. Women who lift share a distinct bond. It doesn't matter what weight you have on the bar. If you step up to the squat rack, or load up a bar for a deadlift, other women in the gym will know you're part of the clan.

5) It promotes bone density. Skeletal strength becomes even more dramatic after menopause. Older women are at significant risk from osteoporosis and fractures. Strength training is an amazing tool for tackling loss of bone density.

6) You'll maintain your metabolic rate. Muscle mass starts to drop from our 30s onwards. This loss contributes to creeping weight gain (typically 10lbs a decade), and so-called problem areas. Boost your muscle mass (even by a little) and you'll keep your metabolic rate higher. This means you can control your weight without having to take calories so low. Strength training is a far more effective weight management tool than dieting.

7) Keep up with the kids. Or the grandkids! Strength training won't make you heavy, slow, or muscle bound. It'll make you stronger, more agile, and less prone to aches and pains.

8) You'll add or retain your muscle mass. More muscle means more calories burned (even at rest), and helps you shape your physique. The common areas older women worry about - arms, stomach, hips, thighs, butt - are lifted and filled out by strength training.

9) Your posture and skin tone will be better. Strength training will help maintain your postural muscles, meaning you'll look taller and slimmer. And older women who strength train report that it seems to keep their skin tone looking better, too. Perhaps it's down to the muscle filling out the skin.

10) You might experience fewer aches and pains. Getting older tends to mean back pain, joint pain, and general feelings of wear and tear. A smart strength training program can reduce aches and pains from everyday life.

*Did You Know?*

As women grow older, our physical activity levels tend to drop. The 35-44 age group is still the most active, but only around 1/3 of this age group meets activity guidelines.

In the 55-64 age group, less than 1/5 women take part in moderate activity on a regular basis.

Older women taking part in sport report two main benefits (aside from health improvements): a boost in self-confidence about body image, and access to a new network of social support.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Tips for Women New To Lifting









1. Don't do too much too soon.
Having big goals and numbers to hit, is fantastic, but it's important to remember that won't happen overnight. Practice technique, progressively increase weights to avoid injury. "It's a marathon not a sprint!"

2. Eventually, your huge PR jumps will slow down.

Your first year, or two, you will make huge jumps in your lifts and it will feel great. That will eventually slow down after those initial years. I deadlifted 175 lbs. after my first 4 months of crossfit training. Then I worked my butt off, for over a year, to get over 215 lbs. This is normal; Don't let it discourage you, or make you feel weak. After your body gets accustom to the heavy work load and adapts, you will have to put in more effort to see those gains.

3. Stop comparing yourself to anyone else.

This is not just advice for new lifters. You will be much happier not worrying about someone else's numbers, or what they were going to lift. You should definitely be competitive, and a little friendly competition can be good; but, if you are constantly comparing your journey and situation to others you're going to be disappointed. You will never feel good enough doing this-its negative self-talk, and not productive. It's necessary to have a goal, and others you look up to, but don't downplay your hard work and achievements in the process.

4. There isn't a "one-size-fits-all" approach.

One program isn't going to work for everyone; we all have different weaknesses. There is no absolute correct form for everyone. It's like with many things, there are multiple ways of doing something and finding what works best for you and your body type will give you the best success. Yes, there are dangerous/ blatantly wrong forms of performing a lift, but there are things that will never be the same for everyone.

5. Have fun with training and competing!

If you don't, what's the point? There is enough negativity in life, and you will encounter plenty in a strength sport. Lots of people will tell you what you're doing is dumb and they will not understand it. You will get asked some of the dumbest questions possible; learn to laugh at them. People will talk negative about others, but don't let that influence you. If you are bored, injured, or not having fun with training or competition (if you choose to) change what you are doing, and dismiss the negative input from others-it's no one's happiness but your own!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Are female bodies really that different to male when it comes to the mechanics of lifting weights?

Females tend to respond better to higher training frequencies than men. This is probably because we aren't as physically strong, so are less likely to place max demands on our nervous system and muscle tissue as a result of workouts. Higher training frequency is not just possible for us, but can often be the best course of action. Plenty of women thrive on a training frequency that would cripple a lot of guys. Full body workouts, or upper/lower and push/pull splits can be a great way for women to strength train (rather than traditional body part splits).

And, of course, female athletes have much lower levels of testosterone than men (even men who don't train), and our levels of estrogen, progesterone, follicle stimulating hormone and luteinizing hormone rise and fall.

If you look at a male and female skeleton side-by-side, there are very few differences. The main one (and certainly the main one which would affect lifting) is the structure and width of the pelvis and hips.

So what about the structural and mechanical differences between women and men? What are they and how do they affect how we train and compete?

1. Wider Q-Angles
Women tend to have a wider angle between points on the quadriceps and patella tendon. This won't necessarily lead to any problems when lifting, but can be a factor in knee injuries, valgus collapse (medial knee displacement), and hip internal rotation. It's certainly worth being aware of this mechanical difference if you like to squat!

2. Lower Body Strength
Women tend to have greater lower body strength compared to upper body strength, and less of a hamstring/quad strength ratio. This is just one good reason to pay particular attention to strengthening and stabilizing the entire posterior chain.

3. Greater Flexibility
Women tend to be naturally more flexible than men, which means they can stand to do more stability work in their routines. Don't neglect flexibility and mobility work altogether, but tip the balance in favor of more stability and activation work. Working through full range strength exercises will train your strength and stability, whilst encouraging your natural flexibility. And be aware that at certain points in your life, you may experience unusual levels of joint laxity, so be sure to program your workouts accordingly.

4. Hyper-Extension Of The Lower Back
Pay attention to your low back when you lift. Some women tend towards over-extension of the lumbar spine during compound lifts, and body weight movements like push ups and plank holds. Spend time learning how to control your core to prevent hyper-extension.

Sauce: How Your Female Body Mechanics Affect Your Lifting - Lift Big Eat Big


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

> Why Squats and Deadlifts Are Good For Your Health
> 
> I love to squat and deadlift. In fact, I am a firm believer that every person needs to do some type of squatting and deadlifting multiple days per week. This does not mean that we need to throw a bar on our back or load up a bar with maximum weights.
> 
> ...


Why Squats and Deadlifts Are Good For Your Health


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Not so much about strength training per se... but more about mental strength and pursuing your goals.











> ''I think midlife is when the universe gently places her hands upon your shoulders, pulls you close, and whispers in your ear:
> I'm not screwing around. It's time. All of this pretending and performing - these coping mechanisms that you've developed to protect yourself from feeling inadequate and getting hurt - has to go.
> 
> Your armor is preventing you from growing into your gifts. I understand that you needed these protections when you were small. I understand that you believed your armor could help you secure all of the things you needed to feel worthy of love and belonging, but you're still searching and you're more lost than ever.
> ...


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you for the motivational and technical advice everyone ❗

My .02 :
No decent gyms in my area.
MTB time serves my aerobic workout throughout the week.
For strength training I use SPRI resistance bands (red or blue) .
Also bodyweight exercises such as: walking lunges, wall sits, squats, calf raises, push-ups, Iplanks, and 1 leg balance squats etc...

Having specific goals is very motivational for me so I
love me some 30 Day Challenges !
Right now my sister and I are doing a plank challenge and we are up to 95 seconds ! 
The goal is to be at a full 2 minutes on July 31. The purpose to build stronger core muscles.

On august second we will start a new 30 day Planking Challenge, where we will begin with the month with only a 30 second hold, but add an additional twist, such as raising 1 arm and 1 leg off the floor for half the time, then switching to the other diagonal arm/leg. We will gradually increase time by 5 seconds everyday until the end of 30 days.
Also I just started doing a 30 day pushup challenge. I do regular military style pushups. Could only do 3 everyday until I could do 4 . 
4 everyday until I can do 5 etcetera.

And yes rest of days are crucial. Rest days for your body to recover for the challenges ahead, and the help prevent burn out.

All for now.
💖
Zazz


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Good article about metabolism

Your metabolism has nothing to do with why you gain weight as you age



> You've probably heard that once you hit 40, it's all downhill when it comes to your weight.
> 
> That inexplicable force we call our "metabolisms" does begin to grind a bit slower every year from age 30 onwards.
> 
> ...


Some highlights:



> Most of the things people say will boost your metabolism won't
> When we're eating, we burn a small amount of calories (roughly 10% of our total calories burned for the day). This is called the "thermic effect of food," and it's the first of those three phases I mentioned earlier. We can turn up the heat on this process a tiny bit (but remember, not by a whole lot) by doing things like drinking stimulant beverages like coffee and eating large amounts of protein.
> 
> "Eating foods like green tea, caffeine, or hot chili peppers will not help you shed excess pounds," notes an entry in the A.D.A.M. Medical Encyclopedia, hosted by the National Institutes of Health. "Some may provide a small boost in your metabolism, but not enough to make a difference in your weight."


And



> Instead, get active
> Not surprisingly, the most important calorie-burning activity we engage in is just that - activity.
> 
> Whether we're taking the stairs, stepping away from our desks for a coffee, or sweating it out in a hot yoga class, we're expending energy. Researchers call this second phase "physical-activity expenditure." After a strenuous workout, we continue to burn more calories than we would while at rest - and that's the third phase, or what's called "excess post-exercise oxygen consumption."
> ...


Read more:

How to not gain weight as you age - INSIDER


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

10 Things The Best Athletes Do

















1. They don't look for a quick fix.

The best athletes with the best physiques - the people you admire - have been working on their bodies for a long, long time. They've been dedicated to their craft for years or in some cases decades. It's simply unreasonable to give up on a dream because you couldn't make it happen in a matter of weeks. Likewise, if you're dissatisfied with your results, you won't improve by throwing in the towel. You need to be in it for the long haul.

2. They know where they are, where they want to go, and how to get there.
The best athletes move from goal to goal, constantly setting their sites on new horizons to maintain a sense of interest along the way. Even if they aren't competing, they are training for something.

If you find yourself in a state of listlessness with no clear direction of where you're going, do not despair. Set a goal like putting 50 lbs. on your squat or PRing your Fran time, give yourself a realistic deadline (3-6 months), and commit to it. Picking out a sport to compete in and entering a competition is a great way to motivate yourself and remain accountable too. If competition doesn't seem worthwhile because you don't want to embarrass yourself, remember that your first and foremost competition is you.

3. They don't try to reach their physique goals by cutting Calories.

The best athletes are rarely looking to be in a calorie deficit - they view food as a way to enhance work capacity and they focus on maintaining and building the muscle they are earning in the gym.

4. They don't obsess over their abs.

Ultra endurance athlete, elite powerlifter, and beer enthusiast Alex Viada once said (I'm paraphrasing) "The best athletes I know don't spend a whole lot of time thinking about how to get abs; the work they do ultimately just lands them in that spot." Judging by Alex's success with his consultation company, Complete Human Performance, his impressive physique, and the fact that he can deadlift 700 lbs. then run a 5 minute mile, I think he knows what he's talking about.

5. They don't worry about putting on body fat due to overeating.

Fat is easy to lose but muscle is hard to gain. Most athletes spend a good part of their life chasing the latter and so they don't have to worry so much about the former. For that reason, the best athletes in the world actively seek out weight gain. They do this by lowering their activity level and building their bodies for a specific result. In that process, they are often intentionally put on a bit of fat.

The best way to say it is "ass moves mass". Want to squat more? You need to put a lot of quality work into developing your quads and glutes, perfecting your form, and increasing your work capacity. That cannot be accomplished in a Calorie deficit, and it's a lot harder to do if you're worried about your scale weight.

6. They train smart and focus on incremental performance increases.

Most people think that to perform at the highest level possible, you need to train 24/7 and push yourself to the point of exhaustion every single workout - more of everything, harder workouts, longer workouts, etc. News flash: the best athletes don't work out this way. Their approach doesn't even resemble the casual athletes approach.

The fittest people on the planet vary their training with a combination of intensities, activities, and modes of training. You might for instance see someone doing high intensity interval training in the morning to build anaerobic capacity, then weightlifting in the evening to develop maximal strength. They didn't start out like that (and they typically do either or).

7. They don't feel guilty when they miss workouts.

The fittest people take time off or reduce their work volume as part of the plan to get better. When you're pushing the limit of human performance, rest isn't just beneficial - it's necessary.

Yeah, if you're chronically missing workouts and you haven't been to the gym in months, you might want to do something about it and work on your time management&#8230;but don't feel guilty if you have to push a workout a day late or you miss one session after months of consistency. Consider it extra recovery and get back at it hungrier than you were before.

8. They surround themselves with people who're better than they are.

The "Big fish-little pond" effect is what happens when you're the strongest/fastest/best athlete in your gym and you no longer have anyone to compete with; you've caught the biggest fish in your little pond and it's time to expand your horizons. This concept can be applied to pretty much any situation where you're no longer challenged by your environment.

When a lack of competition stifles your growth, what do you do? The fittest people on earth change perspective. They put themselves out there and seek out new challengers. They don't shy away from a reality check that perhaps their squat could be stronger; perhaps they could stand to work on their conditioning.

9. They constantly seek out new information and develop a broad knowledge base.

Elite athletes don't have access to any training, nutrition, or motivational materials that your average person doesn't, but they are constantly studying and applying new methods.

10. They do EVERYTHING they need to do to be the best they can be.

Many of the best athletes we work with are moms and dads. They serve our communities as firefighters or police officers, nurses  and some are serving/have served in the military. They have very demanding lives, but they make no excuses when it comes to training, eating, and recovering.

Being the best version of yourself is largely mental; it's about starting on the path that is the opposite of the one you were on and just never looking back. When you spend enough time living your life, striving for constant improvement, nourishing your body, and being in control of yourself, you realize how much it sucks to live any other way.

sauce: 10 Things The Best Athletes Do (That You Don't) - Eat to Perform


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This guy...cracked me up.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Horror show... but I do them anyway


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yoga for Mtb






Some great stretches:

The Most Effective Style of Yoga to Increase Your Flexibility - Monthly Yoga With Abi - Pinkbike

Easy 15-Minute Yoga Routine To Loosen Up Tight Joints - Monthly Yoga with Abi - Pinkbike

Crankworx Whistler 2016: Yoga To Halve Your Recovery Time - Pinkbike

How To Release Tight Quads And Increase Your Power - Monthly Yoga With Abi - Pinkbike


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We're very different from each other, so no one should ever assume that one speaks for all. So here is the thoroughly unofficial and totally incomplete list of *10 Things Strong Women Won't (Usually) Tell You.*











> 1.) We hurt
> 
> Strong women won't tell you right away when they're injured, either physically or emotionally. We've spent our lives brushing things off.
> 
> ...











Sauce: 10 Things Strong Women Won't Tell You by Lisbeth Darsh - Eat to Perform


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Morning Workouts 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*What's the Least Amount of Exercise I Need to Do to Look Good?*

The short answer: ninety minutes per week. But those minutes have to count.

"Shorter workouts need to create a serious amount of metabolic demand," Trink says. "That means you're using a lot of energy and accelerating your heart rate, while also developing strength and muscle mass. These workouts need to hit both ends of the spectrum: You're using weight training to develop some lean muscle tissue while elevating your heart rate and using up a lot of energy to keep your body fat low."

That means using short rest periods and almost exclusively compound exercises, meaning movements that use multiple joints and larger muscle groups. There are two different kinds of workouts you can do:



> *Option 1: The 3-Day Approach*
> If you're really short on time, this one's the best: three full-body gym sessions per week, each about 25 to 35 minutes long. Here, you're going to be doing three sets of supersets, which is a pair of exercises that are performed back-to-back and typically use different muscle groups, so that (in this case), your back is resting while you're hitting your legs, so your heart rate stays high and your fat loss continues. Here's a sample. (For all the workouts in this article, start with a three to five minute warm-up; jogging is fine.)
> 
> 4 supersets of front squats and pull-ups, 8 to 10 reps per exercise, 45-60 seconds rest after each superset. If pull-ups are tough, there's no shame in jumping while you pull yourself upward, or you can try starting at the top of the movement and lowering yourself down as slowly as you can. The lat pull-down machine can also work if things get too tough.
> ...


Sauce: https://tonic.vice.com/en_us/articl...i-need-to-do-to-look-good?utm_source=vicefbca


----------



## Geargals (Aug 30, 2010)

I think that yoga is the biggest waste of an hour that anyone can do for exercise. 

I wish that weight lifting classes were as proliferate as yoga classes, because I think people are intimidated by weights and don't know how to get started or to progress, so they don't do it. But yoga classes are a dime a dozen and they are marketed to the max, so that's where people go, and then they wonder why they aren't strong. 

A hard weight workout is just that, hard, and can be really uncomfortable for the first month for beginners. But nothing gives as much bang for the buck. It's too bad that bad personal trainers are an absolute plague. Probably the best method is to find an experienced friend and ask to work out with them in the weight room for a few weeks.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Geargals said:


> I think that yoga is the biggest waste of an hour that anyone can do for exercise.
> 
> I wish that weight lifting classes were as proliferate as yoga classes, because I think people are intimidated by weights and don't know how to get started or to progress, so they don't do it. But yoga classes are a dime a dozen and they are marketed to the max, so that's where people go, and then they wonder why they aren't strong.
> 
> A hard weight workout is just that, hard, and can be really uncomfortable for the first month for beginners. But nothing gives as much bang for the buck. It's too bad that bad personal trainers are an absolute plague. Probably the best method is to find an experienced friend and ask to work out with them in the weight room for a few weeks.


I'm pretty sure a lot of prominent MTB and trials athletes will disagree with you. A well rounded athlete tends to use many different forms of training and yoga is often one of them and not just for strength.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Sonya's 5 core exercises article.

5 core exercises guaranteed to improve your cycling - Mtbr.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Good story and I can relate. In my case I started crossfit in 2014 ( I was 55) Never lifted weights , never ran, or did gymnastics... i just rode my bike. Now I'm hitting some pretty decent PRs lately (all post injury) : . But I am also accelerating (burning fat and getting stronger) when I doing slightly lighter weights and lots of reps during high intensity intervals. And yup it all helps my riding. I am also pleased to I have lost weight, gained muscle and gone done in a size as well (size 6 and getting closer to a size 4)



> My workout: 'I worried I'd get big if I did powerlifting, but I've dropped a dress size'
> 
> I started weightlifting three years ago at the age of 46. I'd done competitive athletics in my 20s and wanted to find a physical activity that would challenge me. I loved the film Rocky, and the classic training sequence from it, so I decided to join a boxing club. Non-competitive boxing became my second love for 10 years. But eventually it started to take a toll on my body, and I quit just after my 40th birthday.
> 
> ...


Sauce:

My workout: 'I worried I'd get big if I did powerlifting, but I've dropped a dress size'


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Can I Get A Hallelujah? Can I Get An Amen?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

> Ladies, I'm going to give it to you straight. Once you commit to lifting and working out, certain things are going to happen and they're unavoidable for most women, just like being fabulous. But we all know that if being fabulous had a meter, we would break that sucker every single day.
> 
> As we get stronger and more fit, we learn that we have to deal with some things. So here are 5 Things That Lifting Women Learn:
> 
> ...











Sauce: "The Girls Might Shrink (And 4 Other Lessons Lifting Women Learn)" by Lisbeth Darsh - Eat to Perform


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Five Signs You Should Be Eating More Protein*

The Paleo Diet. Protein powder. Gourmet burgers. In case you haven't noticed, our culture has become obsessed with consuming protein-which means few of us are skimping on the stuff. "These days, most of the hot fad diets are very pro-protein." says DR Dawn Jackson Blatner, R.D., author of The Flexitarian Diet.

But despite our preoccupation with protein, some of us are still slipping through the cracks-namely vegetarians or people who tend to under-eat, says Blatner. Problem is, it can be tricky to identify what's considered "not enough" since the recommended intake of protein is a broad range, rather than one hard number.

Afraid you're short-changing your system? Forget crunching numbers-just look for these signs that your body is begging for protein:

*You Crave Sweets*
One of the first signs you're low on protein: You start craving sweets and feel like you're never quite full, says Blatner. You'd think a protein shortage would trigger an urge for steak and eggs, right? But one of protein's most critical functions is keeping your blood sugar steady-which means if you're lacking, your glucose levels will be all over the place, encouraging you to reach for a quick fix like lollies. "If all you ate in the morning was a handful of cereal, you're going to get energy right away, then your energy is going to wane," she says. "That up-and-down is where cravings come in."

*Your Brain Feels Foggy*
Balanced blood sugar is essential for staying focused. So when you're protein-deprived and your glucose levels are fluctuating constantly, Blatner says you may feel a little foggy-like you can't quite get with the program at work, for example. Why? Because you don't have a steady stream of carbs to fuel your brain. Protein at meals helps time-release the carbs for steady energy rather than up and down spikes. If you're relying only on "fleeting foods," such as crackers or bread, you'll only experience short bursts of mental energy, followed by the fog.

*Your Hair is Falling Out *
Protein is the building block of all of your cells-your hair follicles included. "If your hair follicles are strong, they keep your hair on your head, despite the tugging we do all day and the wind going through your hair," says Blatner. But if you're chronically skimping on the scalp-stabilising nutrient, you may notice that your strands start thinning (although, keep in mind, this can also be a sign of other conditions, like thyroid trouble).

*You Feel Weak*
We all know that protein is essential for building muscle. And if you don't get enough of it, your muscles may start to shrink over time, says Blatner. As a result, you may feel weak and unable to do the exercises you once excelled at.

*You Get Sick Constantly*
Your biceps aren't the only thing that protein reinforces. "Protein is needed to build all the compounds in our immune systems," says Blatner. So if you seem to catch colds or infections more often than everyone else-and you're otherwise in good health-a protein deficiency may be to blame. Another sign: You constantly get hangnails. "Our skin is a huge immune organ because it protects us from the environment," says Blatner. If your skin isn't strong due to a shortage of protein, you may start to notice cracks and tears (like hang nails), potentially exposing you to pathogens and leading to infections.

sauce: Five Signs You Should Be Eating More Protein - Fitness, Sex, Health, Wellbeing & Weight Loss | Women's Health Magazine Australia


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

"Are Low Carb Diets Good for Leaning Out?"



> Should you be on a low carb diet if you're trying to lose fat? The answer can be tricky, depending upon your goals. Let's be honest - we've all seen people gut it out and achieve some level of success on this style of diet. Typically, the number on the scale goes down, and certain parts of them look a little tighter because they're no longer as inflamed as they were before. This has a lot to do with what kind of diet they were on prior to going low carb. In other words, it's not all fat loss.
> 
> Now, you have to realize that I am having a discussion about populations that exercise intensely. This isn't a knock on low carb - it can be an effective diet for sedentary people, and some athletes say it works for them. However, most athletes don't do well on these types of diets. Glucose is the primary source of fuel during high intensity activtity, and performance practically always takes a backseat on a low carb diet. That's not acceptable.
> 
> ...


Sauce: "Are Low Carb Diets Good for Leaning Out?" - Eat to Perform

January 2017


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

> Don't Tell Me What Strong Looks Like
> 
> As motivating and inspiring as the health and fitness industry can be, too often we perpetuate one particular image of a strong body: climbers are chiseled like statues, yogis are lean and flexible, runners are slender and toned.
> 
> ...


Sauce: https://www.outsideonline.com/21562...k&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=facebookpost


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Sauce: https://www.outsideonline.com/21562...k&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=facebookpost


Yes!!!



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cyclelicious again.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Why working out on an empty stomach is a bad idea



> The going belief in the fitness world has long been that working out on an empty stomach results in increased fat loss. In fact, a 2013 study published in the British Journal of Nutrition concluded that working out on an empty stomach, or fasted, burned nearly 20 per cent more fat than doing so after breakfast.
> 
> But nutritionists warn that this might not be the best course of action. The logic behind increased fat burn is that when hungry, the body has depleted glycogen stores - stored up carbohydrates that give us energy - and so it needs to use fat as fuel. It sounds like a great way to get fit faster, but it could actually be counterproductive.
> 
> ...


Sauce: Why working out on an empty stomach is a bad idea | 102.1 the Edge

Doing the Crossfit Open 17.3 today. Snatches and Pull Ups


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

Jumping back into this thread... 

I got into Orangetheory Fitness a few months ago, and I LOVE what it did for my fitness and strength, but man, it is NOT sustainable for my wallet. The local rec center, however, is $5 for a day pass. So... I'm looking to somewhat recreate the OTF workouts at the gym. Does anyone incorporate HIIT with weights into their fitness routine? 

Related--just got a bigger (read: heavier...) bike, so I'm really hoping to build some strength so I can ride the thing properly! :lol:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Yes. I work out at a gym that is part of a PT/athlete training facilty. A NCAA Sweet-16 team trains some of its members here. 
It's called functional fitness boot camp which really doesn't say what we do. We incorporate everything from high intensity intervals to plyometrics to weights to supersets to agility to metabolic to...... it's mixed up always and I never know what to expect. I do all around weights but I'm not doing barbells at the level of cycleicious.


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

formica said:


> Yes. I work out at a gym that is part of a PT/athlete training facilty. A NCAA Sweet-16 team trains some of its members here.
> It's called functional fitness boot camp which really doesn't say what we do. We incorporate everything from high intensity intervals to plyometrics to weights to supersets to agility to metabolic to...... it's mixed up always and I never know what to expect. I do all around weights but I'm not doing barbells at the level of cycleicious.


That sounds a lot like what I'm interested in! So it's a class with an instructor?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Yes, the workouts are laid out by the trainers but we do them at our own pace. The trainer supervises, helps with modifications and form if needed.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Throwback Thursday...Old school training 









And here is the amazing story behind that pic! https://rouleur.cc/editorial/eileen-sheridan/?mc_cid=974a2a84f4&mc_eid=df90402e36


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Use Your Own Strength to Get Strong



> Save your cash, you have all the tools you need to build strength. Your own body!
> 
> Do the words 'free weights', 'gym' and 'strength training' have to be in the same sentence? C'mon, you've got a 50/50 chance at this one. Well, not in my world they don't. Whether you're home, at the park, the beach or on vacation, anytime is a good time to do these 10 easy bodyweight exercises. Some tackle the core, some the legs, some the upper body, and some incorporate a feel-good stretch.
> 
> ...


Burpees schurpees Ugh!

















Sauce: Get Out There : Use Your Own Strength to Get Strong


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> Throwback Thursday...Old school training
> 
> View attachment 1126859
> 
> ...


Love that! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Ok so question for you ladies now that I'm working on downhilling and jumping mainly these days. 

Just did two days of DH runs and OW. These things hurt:
Forearms
Glutes
Shoulders
Abs
Triceps
Hamstrings

And on the second day it was KILLING me to be off the saddle. 

So I've decided it's time to go back to gym ratting in addition to the yoga/calestinestics. 

So here's what I'm thinking I need:
- assisted pull-ups
- deadlifts
- tricep pull downs 

And then I get stuck. I do bridges, body weight squats, planks, and single leg RDLs without weights. 

Any suggestions on other exercises and if I should do high rep/low weight or heavier weight/low rep?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^You might want to start talking with a fitness coach or personal trainer about your goals and what are you able to commit and want to achieve. They can design a training program to get you started and that the works for you. Building strength, gaining muscle, is as hard as losing fat...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I second that. A good trainer will do an assessment to identify strength, weakness and any imbalance. They will listen to your goals and design a plan for you. One problem with self assessment is that you may miss key components of balanced training which can excaberate any weakness, set you up for injury, or create more imbalance.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

cyclelicious said:


> ^You might want to start talking with a fitness coach or personal trainer about your goals and what are you able to commit and want to achieve. They can design a training program to get you started and that the works for you. Building strength, gaining muscle, is as hard as losing fat...





formica said:


> I second that. A good trainer will do an assessment to identify strength, weakness and any imbalance. They will listen to your goals and design a plan for you. One problem with self assessment is that you may miss key components of balanced training which can excaberate any weakness, set you up for injury, or create more imbalance.


Yep, already on that. Meeting on June 10.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Here's one I really like, T-spine pushups.Great for core and shoulder stablization


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^T-spine pushups are excellent!

Another functional exercise I like for core and shoulder stabilization is the turkish get up. Seems a little complicated at first but once you get the hang of it ... starting with really light weight. It's a full workout that walks your body through all its possible motions.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Wow, never seen it broken down like that before!!


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Ok, so I finally have a trainer. After moving to CO 9 months ago and finally getting my health straightened out, a friend of mine who lives up in Ft. Collins is now doing my weight training program.

It's definitely has a mix of calisthenics and picking up heavy things and putting them down repeatedly, but it's a good strong program.

My riding has changed too. I don't do much XC these days and mainly DH and playing in the local parks, but I'm hoping that in the next month or two it'll make a big difference.

The first time I really thinned down it was from weight training. Apparently just living at altitude helps you build muscles after living at sea level most of my life (lungs haven't caught up yet), but between MTB, weight training, yoga, and during the off-season Aikido; I'm hoping I can get really strong.

Because strong is the new sexy


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Strong is definitely sexy and healthy. Weight lifting will increase bone density... an older study but still relevant https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9927006

Doing full body weight lifting, like Olympic style lifts, will stimulate body producing hormones that will trigger growth. If you examine the skeletons of weightlifters and football players, you will see that their bones are more dense and often even larger diameter.

But no, ladies, you aren't "big boned" because you lift. I weigh a lot less than when I started lifting /strength training 3 years ago. Cardio workouts and diet has also contributed to my body getting leaner.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

I've done two weeks of my weight training program. Now that I finally have a trainer  week 3 is this week. I can't believe what a difference even two weeks makes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laine (Oct 4, 2012)

I see a couple personal trainers (one at my work gym and one by my house) and I also travel for work periodically. One of my trainers recommended the SLAAP workout for travel:

SLAAP workout is best anywhere you are.

(S)quats
(L)unges
(A)ny
(A)bdominal exercise (crunches, Russian twist, etc.)
(P)ush ups

Doing just 3 set of 15 of these fundamental exercises will help keep your base intact and give you a good burn.

-laine


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

laine said:


> I see a couple personal trainers (one at my work gym and one by my house) and I also travel for work periodically. One of my trainers recommended the SLAAP workout for travel:
> 
> SLAAP workout is best anywhere you are.
> 
> ...


Not a bad one at all! Right now I'm doing 3 sets of 15-20 (I'm building up from 10 reps) to develop a base). But there is nothing wrong with body weight.

For push-ups I have to do wall push-ups though. Otherwise they kill my shoulders.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

stripes;13219284
It's definitely has a mix of calisthenics and picking up heavy things and putting them down repeatedly[/QUOTE said:


> Training has change! It is more "multidimensional" than ever, and better for it. My trainer calls it functional movement. We do different things all the time. I love it. A good whole body med ball workout is my favorite.  Balance, core, plyometrics, weights, pyramids. Super sets, cardio, bosu, functional movement..... It's all good stuff especially when you put it all together.


----------



## harperbikebeer (Jul 17, 2008)

I was a dedicated mountain biker who moved to the beach and had 2 kids so took up surfing. I started doing Cris Millls surfing training workout, look it up surfstrengthcoach.com. 
Do it and you will get ripped and strong and have great balance and flexibility, all things good for mountain biking too! 
I am able to go from surfing all the time to mountain biking again easily


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

"I played everything. I played lacrosse, baseball, hockey, soccer, track and field. I was a big believer that you played hockey in the winter and when the season was over you hung up your skates and you played something else."
―Wayne Gretzky

Wayne Gretzky participated in a variety of sports. Variety makes better athletes who are less likely to get hurt and more likely to stay interested in all sports.

Good article that supports this idea:

Sauce: https://olympiafitnessri.com/blog/one-sport-may-be-too-much#.VafTi4vm8MY.facebook


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Anyone here do 5x5s? I'm thinking that's not a bad winter strength training to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

harperbikebeer said:


> I was a dedicated mountain biker who moved to the beach and had 2 kids so took up surfing. I started doing Cris Millls surfing training workout, look it up surfstrengthcoach.com.
> Do it and you will get ripped and strong and have great balance and flexibility, all things good for mountain biking too!
> I am able to go from surfing all the time to mountain biking again easily


In the winter here, I'm thinking of getting a pair of roller skates so I can cross train in the winter. Roller skating is popular here, and there's a rink nearby. Not many beaches here in Colorado 

I'm a big fan of cross training. I might have to look at getting a pair of snowshoes for the winter.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

On other notes, I blew up my knee July 1. I have a partial MCL tear and full ACL, and I have surgery sometime in the future. The timeline has not been set, yet.

Needless to day, the enforced lack of activity is driving me nuts. My body hurts from lack of activity and movement restriction. For now, I'm on crutches and non-weight bearing.

I sat down this weekend and came up with a list that I can do at home.
1-legged body weight squats
SL dead lifts

(above holding on for balance. If I fall I'm screwed)
1-legged planks (braced leg not touching)
3 different kinds of crunches
Seated Dumbbells- shoulder matrix, curls, triceps, rowing. 
Using the ball is out.

Bike season is over for me.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

formica said:


> On other notes, I blew up my knee July 1. I have a partial MCL tear and full ACL, and I have surgery sometime in the future. The timeline has not been set, yet.
> 
> Needless to day, the enforced lack of activity is driving me nuts. My body hurts from lack of activity and movement restriction. For now, I'm on crutches and non-weight bearing.
> 
> ...


Seems a little weird every time (except in the early nineties) they get me to physic right away....and the rehab starts even if i am on crutches and a brace...

Usually just knee extensions against the wall, to improve rang of motion....

I am surprised they haven't got you moving a little yet....I had no ACL for thirty years....tore the MCL within the last ten.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

This is for outside of the knee rehab so I don't lose ALL my muscle. I still have to meet with the surgeon for the injured knee.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

formica said:


> This is for outside of the knee rehab so I don't lose ALL my muscle. I still have to meet with the surgeon for the injured knee.


So are you looking to work other body parts in the meantime that don't require any weight on your leg?


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

formica said:


> On other notes, I blew up my knee July 1. I have a partial MCL tear and full ACL, and I have surgery sometime in the future. The timeline has not been set, yet.
> 
> Needless to day, the enforced lack of activity is driving me nuts. My body hurts from lack of activity and movement restriction. For now, I'm on crutches and non-weight bearing.
> 
> ...


Man, I'm so sorry. I've been there  I had to rehab my ACL/meniscus a few years ago. Then my upper body a year later with the breast reduction.

As soon as you can, start pedaling. I was able to pedal 9 days post op. It hurt, but it helped.

If you have access to a gym with a handbike, use that. While it's not pedaling with your feet, it'll help you get exercising. And stronger shoulders. And anything at all to get the heart rate up and the blood pumping will help you heal.

Walking on crutches was quite the workout for me, especially when I was strong enough to put the weight on the crutches and use them to go. I could cruise at one point 

If you have some dumbbells at home, you can do all the upper body fun (lat pulldowns, shoulder raises both lateral and front, tricep exercises, shrugs, and bicep curls).

Yoga helps:
8 Seated Yoga Poses You Can Do from a Chair | SparkPeople


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Friday funnies ... keep workin it


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Damn, that's a lot of muesli 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 1161817


LOL yep


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did my first 15' rope climb. This was a big achievement for me... feeling stoked 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1451057601674570



Grip and upper body strength helps but the main power is legs... never skip leg day


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Strength training and cardio is a good balance. I did a 10k race (not my my sport) yesterday. I was pleased with my results 56:39 (I took 4:30 minutes off my time from last year's race... same course). I did well in my age category

Hubby and I did a celebratory ride in the afternoon


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Throwback Thursday and a little TGIF









Set up








Lift-off









success 









I love my coach.... she cracks me up


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I like how the weight is floating in my hands as I'm dipping quickly under bar during the clean.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I've been doing crossfit training for 4 years. The benefits outweigh the cons.



> *The Female Lifting Revolution*
> Has anything advanced the case of female super-fitness more than CrossFit? That's a rhetorical question. The answer is obviously "no."
> 
> Today, more women are lifting weights, getting strong, and looking better than ever because of the popularity of CrossFit training. Bodybuilding couldn't pull it off, and even the popularity of "bodybuilding light" - Figure, bikini, etc. - hasn't drawn in modern women as much as CrossFit has. Love or hate CrossFit, these are the facts.
> ...


https://www.t-nation.com/training/w...ok&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=article5989


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

People have good intentions to get fit and just because you took longer than others, doesn't mean you failed. Remember that.



> *How to Stay Motivated
> *
> Motivation has a way of disappearing. A new year rolls around, we get pumped up and excited, and then suddenly a week goes by and our motivation has gone out the window.
> 
> ...


Sauce: https://www.participaction.com/en-ca/blog/lifestyle-culture/7-tips-for-making-motivation-last


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Good tips for improving bone density. If you are concerned about your bone health, it doesn't mean you need to turn your program upside down. Simply include one or two exercises that stress your legs, hips and lumbar spine in a random manner with some impact and force. You might also add vitamin D as a supplement



> *3 Ways To Keep Bones Strong For Life*
> 
> Strong bones are the pillars of a body that's healthy, athletic, and prepared for the long haul. Learn how to eat and train to help keep your bones strong as you age!
> 
> ...


sauce: https://www.bodybuilding.com/content/3-ways-to-keep-bones-strong-for-life.html?mcid=SM_FB_Nutrition


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey everyone! Poking my head back into the forums to ask... Has anyone found or come up with a good strength program for enduro racing? I keep saying I'm not going to race this year but I know that's a bad joke, sooooo... Might as well do it right! :lol: 

Whatcha got? Right now I only do body weight stuff. I'm a total gym newb.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Nothing beats more time riding. Look to be riding 3-4x a week, probably something in the 2-3x riding of short sprinty stuff on the XC bike/ Enduro and a good long ride day somewhere in the realm of 15-20mi (24-32km) with some good elevation gain. Additionally 2x a week strength should be great and 1 rest day.

Some weight and strength training that might help:

Grip strength- Farmer's carry is a good exercise. Walk 100m carrying heavy kettlebells or dumbells in each hand. 5-8 rds couple times per week

Core- Front squats are excellent for core. Increase the weight gradually. (figure out what the heaviest you can lift then start with 50% of that weight and do 3-5 reps) Increase weight to 60% 70% 75% 80% 85% 90%. 
Or Figure out 80% of your max and do 5 sets for 6 rounds

Planks - on your elbows hold for 1 minute. Switch to side plank each side 1 minute and then rest 30sec. Repeat x5
I recently won our gym plank hold this year... I held the plank for 10:01 minutes. 

Sit-ups or V-ups or hollow holds all good for core

Push ups- 10 reps (strict) x 5 sets
Pull ups- excellent for your lats. Even if you can't do them strict , you can start with jumping pull ups or use a band (engage your lats) Some people find chin ups (hand grip facing you is easier)

I like handstand holds. Try and hold a handstand against the wall for a minute. Try to increase (good for core and shoulders)

I like high intensity intervals... there's alot of combos to choose from (running sprints, burpees, wall balls, kettlebell swings, trusters, skipping, box jumps etc)

There are other powerlifting exercises like deadlifts. Works the hamstrings core, grip. 

Lots of options and areas to target. Let me know if this sounds ok. I have more ideas


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

What’s your thoughts on stronglifts 5x5, especially for off season training?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

For those not familiar with SL5x5

https://stronglifts.com/5x5/

It is a progressive program that is easy to follow. The routine and the app are simple enough to get people into the gym, work out and understand how to follow a routine without having to spend ages figuring out what to do before hand. I understand that the weights start light and the loads are gradually increased. I read that most people see some results (increased strength and some body changes after 5-6 months) which is a good incentive because when you see results you're less likely to give up.

Some people find that it's not the best for stamina and aesthetics; and not enough upper body work. But it is a good baseline for building habit

In my experience, I found that it's important to lift correctly, lift safely and lift regularly especially if you want to see results and maintain fitness.


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

cyclelicious said:


> Nothing beats more time riding. Look to be riding 3-4x a week, probably something in the 2-3x riding of short sprinty stuff on the XC bike/ Enduro and a good long ride day somewhere in the realm of 15-20mi (24-32km) with some good elevation gain. Additionally 2x a week strength should be great and 1 rest day.
> 
> Some weight and strength training that might help:
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I definitely have the time on the bike bit down, as I've trained for endurance XC for several years. But I'm ready to be more well-rounded!

A lot of these things I do with my gymnastics (handstand? hard to explain :lol trainer (we're also working on fall mechanics, which will definitely help me on the bike!), so maybe it's just an issue of filling in the gaps...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Calories Burned With Exercise



> Ever wonder how many calories you burn taking the stairs or walking the dog? Find out how you can smoke more calories every day doing fun, easy activities.
> 
> HOW CALORIE BURN WORKS
> There are endless ways to get the exercise you need to stay healthy. Sick of the gym? Try going dancing or cleaning up the yard. Small, fun activities can help you stay fit and lose fat.
> ...


EXERCISES THAT BURN 100 CALORIES

ACTIVITY DURATION
Power Walking 15 minutes
Dancing 20 minutes
Stretching and Calisthenics 30 minutes
Shorter Rest Periods 1 workout
Taking the Stairs 6 times
Parking Farther Away Every time
Raking 18 minutes
Cooking 34 minutes
Window Shopping 25 minutes
Forearm Flexing 5-6 sets

EXERCISES THAT BURN 200 CALORIES

ACTIVITY DURATION
Easy Bike Riding 35 minutes
Supersets 30 minutes
Scrubbing Floors 40 minutes
Mowing the Lawn 35 minutes
Tennis 26 minutes
Dog Walking 40 minutes
Walking at Lunch 30 minutes
Bowling 60 minutes
Beach Volleyball 23 minutes
Jumping Rope 17 minutes

EXERCISES THAT BURN 300 CALORIES

ACTIVITY DURATION
Cross Country Skiing 18 minutes
Rollerblading 26 minutes
Rock Climbing 36 minutes
Ultimate Frisbee 48 minutes
Standing at Work 8 hours
Shoveling Snow 38 minutes
Kayaking 52 minutes
Baseball 90 minutes
Walking on the Beach 55 minutes
Washing Your Car 63 minutes
Running 20 minutes

















215lb deadlift








85lb Power clean - triple extension








85 lb Power clean finish- elbows up








sauce: https://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/burn-up-to-300-calories-in-minutes.html?mcid=SM_FB_Training


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Body image. 
The struggle is real. Perfectionism. OCD. Type A. Expectations. Goals. Number on the scale. Clothing size. Beachwear.

When you look in the mirror, what do you see? Strength? Beauty? Smarts?

We are our worst critics. It’s ok to want to be a better you.

Let’s start with the voice in our heads. Listen to how you talk to yourself.

Here are a couple tips to get you started:

1. Be positive and kind. Treat yourself as you would someone else. When you look at yourself, instead of zoning in on your so-called trouble area, find something you like about your body and give yourself a compliment.

2. When it comes to exercise, set performance-based goals. Don't think of exercising as simply burning calories and improving how certain body parts look in the mirror. Instead, take a look at what your body can do. Make it a goal to perform X quality push-ups, more box jumps than you did the last time, or run 1 to 5 km at a certain pace. Choose to focus on becoming the strongest version of yourself.

3. Focus on your natural talents. Everyone has unique physical talents and abilities, such as jumping high, running fast, or upper body strength. Everyone has non-physical talents as well, like singing, playing an instrument, math, being hilarious or conscientious. Remember what YOUR gifts are.

4. Don't compare yourself to others. Understand that every body is unique and there is no need to constantly fix things on your body to look like something else. As you look in the mirror, describe yourself with words like beautiful, clever, strong, self-assured, optimistic or amazing.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The Surprising Mindset Changes Of Every Female Lifter











> We've come a long way in recent years. Women are well represented in every strength and physique sport from powerlifting to strong(wo)man. But have other people's attitudes - or our own feelings - always kept pace?
> 
> Think back to your early days of lifting. When you first started noticing your physique changing, your appetite getting bigger, your passion for training sky-rocketing. How did it feel?
> 
> ...


sauce The Surprising Mindset Changes Of Every Female Lifter -


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy International Women's day to all the strong ladies who continue to make the world a lovely place to live! Here's a Lisa Simpson thought









Keep shreddin'


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

So I decided on strength programming.

I'm doing one of Dee Tidwell's plans: Enduro MTB Training and MTB Strong

Plus some calisthenics that I'm working with a gymnastics trainer. Lots of straight arm isometric holds and compound bent-arm movements. Doing lots of hip strengthening, too, which is great because lots of it is complementary to muscles used in cycling. Finding tons of weak spots from years spent over the bars and hopeful that full-body functional strength will help me enduro faster! Even though the reason I started training with him was to learn advanced arm balances/presses/etc.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Still in knee rehab but released to ride conservatively on dirt last week. This cracks me up: I've been tracking my rehab with little videos on instagram. I have a friend who is a collegiate athelete trainer. She's shaming her 20-somethings who are whining about how hard rehab is with my videos. "This woman is 57 and had surgery sooner than you, and she does her stuff every.single.day. 

@geargrrl on instagram.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

I got a new trainer that focuses on body weight for strength training. I'm doing that twice a week and it's kicking my butt. And my shoulders are no longer the weak link.

But, it's working better than anything else I've done in a long time.

And I'm also more tired than I've ever been in a while too 

For me, the two main staples are body weight squats and planks. If I stay on those, everything else is a bonus.

Formica: I've been watching your Instagram. Keep up the awesomeness!

Lucy Juice: I'd love to hear what you think of his program.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

After doing the CrossFit open for my 4th year I noticed huge jumps in my performance. The Open is a good opportunity to test overall strength gains and endurance, and compete against others in the same category (regional location, gender and age)

This year I completed 4/5 prescribed (I couldn't do the handstand push up so I did that workout scaled). Overall, I've made progressive gains in lifting (due to proper technique) which escalated my overall strength; endurance improvement (cardio efficiency due to running longer distances and more frequently). I've worked hard this last year, and have been able to do a 15' rope climb, 20" box jumps, using 24kg kettlebells, strict pullups, and toes to bar (kipping helps). Not bad for this 55+ yr old 

Needless to say this open was not as disappointing and a big confidence booster! I'm stronger on the bike (Enduro combining climbs and dh), and I'm leaner (less weight to carry around) so my technical riding has improved. My goal is to be safe, stay injury free and have fun.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Work that butt 



> As you and I know we have all been blessed with different body types. Some may think of their derriére as a blessing, while others would rather say their rear is a curse! I say, let's work with what you have and turn your butt into your sexiest and most loved body part!
> 
> I have outlined for you some of the most affective proven butt building exercises. Each day that it's time to train your lovely lower body, choose three exercises from the list below. Consistency is absolutely key in seeing, and feeling results.
> 
> ...


sauce https://www.bodybuilding.com/content/butt-building-fixing-your-flat-butt.html?mcid=SM_FB_Training


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Overtraining: Signs & Solutions!*

Overtraining is a common problem in weight training, but it can also be experienced by runners and other athletes. Learn what it is and how to combat it right here. Check it out!

Many people train to the point where they are actually getting weaker. How can this be true? The answer is simple: overtraining.

The dictionary states, "Overtraining is a common problem in weight training, but it can also be experienced by runners and other athletes. It occurs when the volume and intensity of the exercise exceeds an individual's recovery capacity. They cease making progress, and can even begin to lose strength and fitness."

*CASE STUDY*
Since New Years, Jennifer has found her fitness groove. She said her good-byes to her late night TV programs and processed food munching, and hello to a new life. In fact, Jennifer has done a complete lifestyle change choosing foods that are in their natural state or in the least amount of packaging possible; in other words, unprocessed.

Standing 5'5" and weighing 155 lbs, Jennifer has already lost 10 lbs. Her mind is focused on reaching her goal weight of 125 lb. To help her reach her goal, Jennifer is training two days on and one day off, and is in and out of the gym in about an hour. This training split is allowing plenty of time for her body to rest. Jennifer is feeling great!

Fast forward six months; Jennifer is not feeling so hot. We can pat her on the back for attaining her goal weight of 125 lbs, but can she? This past month people have complimented on how fit she is looking but commented that she also appeared tired. "Are you getting enough sleep? You haven't been yourself lately." Her friends are concerned and they have every right to be.

Jennifer's training program has increased to six days a week, with Sundays as her jogging only days. Each morning, she sets her alarm an hour early to make time for her 60-minute run before work. Once her work day is done, she returns to the gym for 60 min of weights and another 60 min of cardio.

Though she is tired and has little interest in spending time with friends, she is making time for her fitness. What fitness means to Jennifer today is much different then three months ago.

*THE SIGNS*
Jennifer is overtraining. Along with persistent fatigue and a loss of interest in her friends, she may be also experiencing these symptoms of overtraining.

Persistent muscle soreness
Elevated resting heart rate
Increased susceptibility to infections
Increased incidence of injuries
Irritability
Depression
Loss of motivation
Insomnia
Decreased appetite
Weight loss
Experiencing a loss of interest in what you once felt passion for is never fun. So, what causes overtraining?

*REST IS KEY*

To see improvement in one's strength and fitness they must rest. The rest period following hard training is a magical process which takes at least 36 hours to complete. By skimping on rest, complete regeneration cannot occur.

If the amount of training continues to exceed the rest period, however, the individual's performance will plateau and decline. If Jennifer continues to neglect the rest time her body needs, she will indeed get weaker and may experience injuries.

Other physical and psychological stressors can compound the rate at which a person may experience overtraining, such as:

Jet Leg
Ongoing Illness
Overwork
Menstruation
Poor Nutrition
Bodybuilders and other dieters who exercise intensely while limiting their food intake often find themselves overtraining.

Though you may be focused and feeling that you need to maintain the degree at which you are training, depending on your circumstance I urge you to consider applying one or more of the following solutions. Your gains will flourish, and your family and friends will be relieved and thankful!

*SOLUTIONS

1. TAKING A BREAK*

Taking a break from training to allow time for recovery. In knowing that you may be doing more harm than good at the gym, set aside today and tomorrow as a break. Some people allow one week away from fitness to revive their bodies and mind, and then when they return to training, they have more focus and are enjoying themselves again.

*2 REDUCING THE VOLUME*
Reducing the volume and/or the intensity of the training. If you always do five sets for each exercise, why not do just two or three, and lower the weight and focus solely on form? Strengthen your mind and muscle connection by tuning into the exercise at hand.

*3 DEEP-TISSUE MASSAGE*
Deep-tissue or sports massage of the affected muscles. A skillfully applied massage is the most effective therapy for releasing muscle tension and restoring balance to the musculo-skeletal system. Receiving regular massages may help athletes prevent injuries, which might otherwise be caused by overuse. A constant build-up of tension in the muscles from regular activity may lead to stresses on joints, ligaments, tendons, as well as the muscles themselves.

*4 SELF-MASSAGE*
Self-massage of the affected muscles. Self-massage, with either with your hands or a system such as the Yamuna™ Body Rolling (BR) system featuring a specially designed 7" ball will help with pain relief, and can be targeted to hamstrings, calves, knees, quads, shoulder and back; any muscle or joint.

People who are stiff and inflexible and have, or are prone to, injury will benefit from BR as it elongates and massages muscles and opens and flexs the joints.

*5 TEMPERATURE CONTRAST THERAPY*
Temperature contrast therapy. (Ice baths, hot & cold showers, etc). This uses the body's reaction to hot and cold stimuli. The nerves carry impulses felt at the skin deeper into the body, where they can stimulate the immune system, improve circulation and digestion, influence the production of stress hormones, encourage blood flow, and lessening pain sensitivity.

*6 PROPER CALORIE INTAKE*
Ensuring calorie intake matches (or possibly exceeds) caloric expenditure. When overtraining, the body may be depleted in various nutrients. To assist in the process of recovery, it's important to ensure that a diet high in carbohydrates, lean proteins and healthy fats such as omega 3 oils is met. Carbohydrates will provide the brain with fuel, the oils help relieve depression and proteins will rebuild overtrained muscles.

*7 ADDRESSING VITAMIN DEFICIENCIES*
Addressing vitamin deficiencies with nutritional supplements. It is essential to get vitamins from food, however when overtraining is a concern supplementation is beneficial. Supplements should be taken in addition to meals and with meals for their essential and proper absorption.

*8 SPLIT TRAINING*
Splitting the training program so that different sets of muscles are worked on different days. Once you have rested enough for your body to recover from overtraining, be smart and plan your training split ahead of time.
This will help to prevent overtraining from occurring again. Allow at least 4 days between training a certain body part again, and always have at least one day of rest from training each week.

*CONCLUSION*
Training towards a goal can be very rewarding, and when seeing the results form, it's hard to believe that one may ever go back to their old habits.

Allow yourself to take a break from time to time and listen to your body. It's when we rest that the body has time to recover, rebuild, and come back stronger then before!

https://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/fawnia33.htm?mcid=SM_FB_Training


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It's never too late to start lifting regularly to improve overall strength. (I'm in my late 50's)

I'm now able to do several consecutive pull ups. Losing some body fat and gaining muscle has also helped 









(Not the prettiest maneuver) My toes to bar are also a work in progress. I've gained a lot of core strength


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Tips For Maintaining A Healthy Body Weight

Learn how to keep your motivation going strong when maintenance is your goal.









The desire to transform is a great motivator to eat right and exercise. Whether you're shedding excess fat or filling out your physique with a few extra pounds of muscle, the desire to capture the perfect physique keeps you motivated and on track.

But what happens once you've achieved your goal? How do you sustain your transformation and maintain the physique you've worked so hard to build?

Preserving a healthy body weight is often easier said than done-and for many, it's a lot harder than the transformation. Once you remove the driving force to reach a goal, motivation can become difficult to sustain.

IFBB pro Amy Updike shares her best tips for maintaining a healthy body-including daily movement, proper hydration, mindful eating, and updated goal setting-so you can stay lean and fit for years to come.

*Be Active Every Day*









The key to keeping your metabolism high and sustaining a healthy body weight is to move as often as possible. This doesn't mean you have to hit the gym every day, but it does mean you have to find ways to keep your body moving.

"Try to do something active every single day," says Updike. "Walk the dog, play with your kids in the park, or clean the house."

When she decides she needs a break from her normal gym workouts, Updike incorporates other activities to help her burn calories and stay fit.

"I'll do hiking, trail running, or go out and do some jump squats and walking lunges in the park," she explains.

For more ideas to get your daily move on, check out my article "Revving Up Your Summer Calorie Burn: Outdoor Activities that Blast Fat Fast!"

*Drink More Water*









You've heard it before and you'll hear it again: Healthy bodies need plenty of water. As Updike explains, adequate hydration allows for optimal bodily functions-and that includes fat loss.

"Drinking enough water also helps prevent those hunger thoughts," she explains. "Usually, you're not hungry, just thirsty."

Updike makes an excellent point: People often mistake thirst for hunger and eat when they should hydrate instead. This pesky habit can raise your daily calorie intake. It also can destroy your efforts to maintain that chiseled body you worked so hard for.

A good rule of thumb is to drink 8-10 cups of water per day. But if you want to learn more, check out "Top 10 Reasons We Need To Drink Water."

*Power Up With Protein*








(Lunch at Veggie DeLight- all vegan)

When it comes to eating for a healthy body weight, Amy Updike cannot overstate the importance of protein. In her words, getting a good amount of protein in every meal you eat "allows for stabilized blood sugar levels and helps you feel fuller." Protein is also essential to build and repair muscle and maintain lean mass.

Choose lean, high quality sources of protein like chicken, turkey, lean red meat, fish, egg whites, and whey protein powder. Consume at least 15-30 grams of protein per snack or meal, increasing this number if needed for your individual macronutrient needs.

*Eat Your Veggies*









Another must for your diet plan is eating plenty of fresh vegetables.

"Eating an adequate amount of vegetables each day will help your body maintain regularity, help you feel fuller, and help supply your body with fiber, vitamins, and minerals," says Updike.

Vegetables are low in calories, so they have a minimal impact on your total calorie intake. But avoid high-calorie cooking methods or adding sauces or condiments that contain extra sugar, fat, or other unnecessary calories.

Updike recommends consuming at least three servings of vegetables per day-if not more-to help maintain a healthy weight. Include a variety of vegetables in your plan to avoid boredom. Experiment with fresh, seasonal vegetables whenever possible for added nutrients.

*Ditch Yo-Yo Dieting*









If you plan to simply diet your way back down to a healthy weight every time you put on a few pounds, rethink your approach. Up-and-down "yo-yo" dieting is hard on your body and unsustainable-neither of which will help you maintain.

To keep the body you've worked so hard for, find a plan you can adopt as a lifestyle, not a short-term fix.

"Focus on eating and living in a way you could maintain lifelong," says Updike.

Constant hunger, feeling deprived of favorite foods, and viewing meal prep as a major time suck are all signs your current plan is not working for you.

A proper diet should leave your body, as well as your mind, fulfilled. This is not an excuse to eat as much food as possible whenever you want. But if you're craving chocolate, take a bite or two to satisfy your hunger.

Maintenance is all about sustainability, which is a huge reason why Updike supports flexible dieting and counting macros. Using this approach-and being mindful of portion control-you can work your favorite foods into your meal plan so you never have to feel deprived again.

*Keep Setting More Goals*









Fitness is a journey, not a destination. Just because you've reached one goal doesn't mean you can't set new ones. In fact, you should. However, Updike cautions against using weight as your only measurement of success.

"It's important not to focus on only appearance or bodyweight related goals," she says.

Single-minded emphasis on appearance can be dangerous-especially if you've already achieved an ideal body weight and are trying to work beyond what is healthy.

If you're not looking to add or lose weight, try making your next goal a physical challenge. Examples include training for a half marathon, adding 30 pounds to your squat, or learning a new skill like yoga or boxing.

Whatever you choose, set the goal and create a plan to reach it. This will help you stay focused so you feel as though you are making progress while you maintain your healthy physique.

As Updike puts it, "Feeling great and being able to live life to the fullest are the real goals of fitness."









sauce: https://www.bodybuilding.com/conten...healthy-body-weight.html?mcid=SM_FB_Nutrition


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

3 Ways To Keep Bones Strong For Life



> While you may think you're years away from having to think about bone health, I'm here to tell you that taking care of your bones isn't solely about preparing for the future; it matters now. By age 18, nearly 90 percent of your adult bone structure is solidified. By age 30, the chance of making any further enhancements to your bone density is slim.[1]
> 
> Fortunately, your nutrition and exercise habits can have a profound impact on helping to maintain the bone strength you have and maximizing every opportunity for adding strength.
> 
> ...


sauce https://www.bodybuilding.com/content/3-ways-to-keep-bones-strong-for-life.html?mcid=SM_FB_Nutrition

As a vegan I get my calcium by plant based diet. I take a vitamin D supplement . My workouts , including running and weight training has helped.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

10 Best Bodyweight Exercises To Train Your Core

All you need for these 10 bodyweight core exercises is some space, a few minutes, and a motivated attitude-no suspension trainers, stability balls, ab wheels, or dumbbells necessary. The one apparatus you might want on hand is a foam mat to protect your lower back from whatever firm surface you'll be doing these exercises on.

Ab exercises can improve your posture, reduce and prevent lower-back pain, and advance your athletic performance. With enough reps and a good meal plan, these exercises might even trim up your waist a bit more.

Add these 10 bodyweight moves to the beginning, middle, or end of your routine to make sure your abs get the attention they need.

*1. Burpee*
Stand with your feet shoulder-width apart. Squat and place your palms on the floor. Keeping your hands on the floor, immediately kick your legs behind you so that you end up in the top of a push-up position. Do a push-up and return to the top position. Still keeping your hands on the floor, quickly draw up your legs so your feet land back between your hands. Now, jump vertically with your hands reaching overhead above your ears. That's one rep.

Trainer Tip: To do a "mobility burpee," squat down and kick your legs back. Now, instead of doing a push-up, bring your right leg forward and place your foot on the outside of your right hand. (Getting into this position is sometimes known as "doing a groiner.") Bring your right leg back to the push-up position and repeat the process with your left leg, bringing your left foot up to the outside of your left hand. Return your left leg back to the top push-up position, quickly bring both legs back up to the low squat position, then stand and jump. That's one mobility burpee rep.

*2. Jackknife Sit-Up*
Lie on your back with your legs straight out on the floor, your arms extended above your head, and your hands touching the floor. This is the starting position. Bring your body to a "V" shape by lifting your legs and torso toward each other, keeping both your legs straight and your arms extended. Lift your shoulder blades off the ground as you raise your legs as close to perpendicular to the floor as you can. Touch your hands to your legs, then lower your torso, arms, and legs back to the floor. That's one rep.

Trainer Tip: A modified version is called the X-Up. To do this, lie on your back with your feet and legs spread apart to form an "X" shape on the floor. Keeping your right arm and left leg straight, lift your right shoulder and left leg off the ground and touch your right hand to the outside of your left knee or ankle. Return to the X position and repeat the movement, this time touching your left hand to the outside of your right knee or ankle.

*3. Mountain Climber*
Get into the top of the push-up position. This is the starting position. Keeping your back in a straight line, bring your right knee toward your chest, then quickly bring it back to the starting position. Now, bring your left knee in towards your chest and return to starting position. Now speed up the movement, alternating legs quickly as if you were running in place with your hands on the ground.

Trainer Tip: To increase tension on your abdominal muscles, place the palms of your hands on sliding discs such as Valslides, SKLZ Slidez, paper plates, or weight plates.

*4. Cocoon*
Lie on your back with legs extended and your heels touching the floor. Straighten your arms above your head with your hands touching the floor. This is the starting position. Simultaneously bend both legs and bring your knees to your chest as you bring your arms down to hug your knees. Now, release your knees and extend your legs and arms again, returning your heels back to the ground. That's one rep.

Trainer Tip: To increase the difficulty, keep your heels off the ground for all of the reps.

*5. Oblique Crunch*
Lie on your back on the floor. Keep your legs bent in the air at a 90-degree angle. Place your hands on the back of your head with your elbows flared out to each side. This is the starting position. Twist (rotate) your torso to move your right shoulder toward your left thigh until your upper back is off the floor and your right elbow is close to or touching your left knee. Lower yourself back down to the starting position. Repeat the movement, this time rotating your left shoulder toward your right knee. Alternate reps between your right and left sides.

Trainer Tip: This is not a bicycle crunch or air bike, where you pedal your legs above the ground the entire time. Once your elbow and knee touch, return to the starting position before switching sides for the next rep. For a more intense exercise, kick one leg out straight as you bring your elbow to the other.

*6. Hanging Leg Raise*
Hang from a pull-up bar with your hands shoulder-width apart. Grab the bar using an overhand (pronated) grip. This is the starting position. Lift both of your knees until they make a 90-degree angle with your torso. Hold this position for 2 seconds, then fully extend your legs below you. That's one rep.

Trainer Tip: To increase intensity, instead of bending your legs as you raise them, keep them straight. Raise them up as high as possible, hold that position for 2 seconds, then return to the starting position.

*7. Plank*
Assume the top push-up position. Now bend your elbows and place your forearms flat on the floor beneath you. Tighten your ab muscles to keep your back flat. Make sure your toes are pointed into the ground. Hold the position for the prescribed duration.

Trainer Tip: Incorporate side planks into your routine for oblique strength. To do a side plank, rotate from the plank position so that you're supported by your right forearm. Stack your left foot on top of your right foot and extend your left arm towards the ceiling. Hold this position for 30-60 seconds. Roll your body so that you're now supporting your body on your left forearm with your right arm extended toward the ceiling.

*8. Dead Bug*
Lie on your back with your knees bent in the air at 90 degrees and your calves parallel to the floor. Raise both arms up above you so they are pointed toward the ceiling. This is the starting position. Now, straighten your left leg without touching it to the ground. Your back will want to arch, but use your abdominal muscles to keep it pressed firmly into the floor. Return your left leg to the starting position and repeat the movement with your right leg. Return both legs to the starting position. That's one rep.

Trainer Tip: Instead of keeping both arms pointed to the ceiling, extend them one at a time. As you straighten your left leg to the floor, extend your right arm above your head until your hand touches the floor. One arm should always be in the starting position (above your chest and pointed towards the ceiling) while the other is extended above your head with the hand close to or touching the floor.

*9. Reverse Crunch*
Lie down on your back with your legs fully extended, your arms along your sides, and your palms on the floor. Move your legs up so that your thighs are perpendicular to the floor and your feet are together. This is the starting position.

As you breathe in, pull your knees toward your chest as you roll your pelvis backward and raise your hips and upper back off the floor. Hold this position for 1-2 seconds, then exhale as you move your legs back to the starting position.

Trainer Tip: Keep your arms straight along your sides throughout this movement.

*10. Seated Scissor Kick*
Lie down with your back pressed against the floor and your arms fully extended to each side with your palms facing down. With a slight bend in your knees, lift your legs up so that your heels are about 6 inches off the ground. Contract your abs and bring your back slightly off the floor. This is the starting position.

As if your legs were a pair of scissors, open and close them by crossing one extended leg over the other, alternating which leg is on top. Keep your abs flexed at all times.

Trainer Tip: Don't let your back round. Keep your abs tight to maintain a strong, straight spine. For more intensity, raise your arms up and make small, slow clockwise circles with your shoulders as you scissor kick your legs.

sauce https://www.bodybuilding.com/conten...s-to-train-your-core.html?mcid=SM_FB_Training


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome story about one woman's fitness journey. Transformations don't happen overnight. It take time, dedication and motivation.

*Jessie Pedaled Away 100 Pounds
Jessie Foss rediscovered her love of mountain biking and used it to crush her fitness goals.*



> In 100-degree heat, Jessie Foss pushed the pedals of her mountain bike. On the last stretch of a 3-day ride covering 109 miles in South Dakota's Black Hills, Jessie, who'd trained on the flatter ground of her native Dallas, Texas, was struggling. As it turned out, 44 miles in a day was just as hard as it sounded. But before the ride, Jessie had already lost 50 pounds, and she knew she could surpass this hurdle, too. When she final reached the end of the trail, the sense of accomplishment she felt made every uphill push against the pedals worth it.
> 
> Before beginning her journey, Jessie had undergone a big transformation. She'd previously allowed a desk job and busy schedule to take priority over her healthy lifestyle, which led her to put on more than 100 pounds. When she committed to reversing her weight gain, Jessie rediscovered mountain biking, a sport she and her husband had once enjoyed together.
> 
> ...










Age: 34, Height: 5'2", Weight: 215 lbs., Body Fat: 40%








Age: 38, Height: 5'2", Weight: 115 lbs., Body Fat: 16%



> *When Did Your Weight Start To Become A Problem?*
> I got married when I was 19, and at that time, I weighed 110 pounds. I got a desk job at a law firm soon after the wedding. After a few years, the weight started to pile on. I grew far less active and found myself sitting behind a desk all day.
> 
> *Were You Active Before That?*
> ...


Details about her meal plan and extercise routine:

Sauce: https://www.bodybuilding.com/content/jessie-pedaled-away-100-pounds.html?mcid=SM_FB_Motivation


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Looking For Stronger Bones? Try Pumping Some Iron

Weight lifting and other resistance-based exercises go much deeper than the muscles they work.
High-impact workouts are often sworn off later in life because of the jarring effect they have on ailing or injury-prone joints. But, the force involved in these workouts isn't all bad, especially when it comes to building and maintaining bone strength.

Your bones, which are a living tissue, adapt to the abrupt stress of exercises that involve impact like running and jumping by adding mass to the affected area.

Unfortunately, lower impact, joint-friendly workouts like water aerobics and cycling don't apply that same beneficial force to the targeted bone structure - no matter how hard we work.

Thankfully, there's a less jarring alternative. Dr. Olivier Abtan, a chiropractor with The Collective Healthcare Group in Toronto recommends strength training for those looking for a safer way to apply the necessary force needed to build and maintain their bone density.

Strength training involves the use of resistance to induce muscular contraction and includes exercises performed with weights, resistance bands and your own body weight.

"I think it's something that everybody should be looking into incorporating. It doesn't mean we're saying not to get into the pool," Abtan says. "There are advantages to aquatic exercises and low-impact exercises in terms of tolerability. But you're not going to be increasing bone density very well if you just do pool exercises."

Similar to high-impact workouts, loading specific bones with more weight or force than they're used to promotes the formation of new bone.

As we age, addressing bone mass becomes paramount.

When we're young, bone resorption, which is the loss of bone tissue over time, is balanced or exceeded by the production of new bone tissue. But after 40, we lose bone mass at an average rate of one per cent per year. Woman experience an increase of bone loss during menopause to between two and three per cent per year, which persists for about five years after menopause.

When nothing is done to counteract this loss, our bones can become weak and we can increase our risk of debilitating, and even fatal fractures.

Osteoporosis, a disease characterized by the rapid loss of bone mass, affects an estimated 2 million Canadians and is responsible for over 80 per cent of all fractures in people aged 50 and older.

Fortunately, the mechanics of building bone with strength training isn't overly complicated. A study published in Medicine and Science in Sports and Exercise showed that increases in the strength of specific muscles coincided with increases in density of the attached bone.

In other words, you can target specific bones to strengthen by consistently challenging the adjacent muscles.

Abtan suggests working on the wrists, spine and hips, which are the most common fracture sites in older adults.

The most dangerous fractures, however, are those of the spine and hip bones, which, according to the Canadian Medical Association Journal, increases the odds of an early death in people aged 50 and over.

Research has shown that the weighted squat is one of the best ways to strengthen the spine and hip bones.In a study published by The Journal of Strength and Conditioning Research, patients with osteopenia and osteoporosis (conditions that are characterized by weakened bones) saw substantial increases in spine and hip bone mineral content (an indicator of bone growth) after only 12 weeks of training with a squat machine.

But resistance training isn't only about strengthening bones to withstand a fall. It's also a great way to prevent falls from happening entirely.

Squats and other lower body workouts that strengthen the legs have been shown to improve balance, which is key in preventing falls.

The preventative benefits of resistance training extends to improvements in cognition as well. Another study published in The Journal of Strength and Conditioning Research found that participants over 60 who participated in a six-week full body resistance training program showed improvements in spacial awareness as well as visual and physical reaction time - all three of which are crucial to fall prevention.

"The problem with having weak bones is not just having weak bones," Dr. Abtan explains. "It's having weak bones and then falling."

With its benefits to bone strength, balance and cognition, resistance training can help you address both ends of that equation.









sauce Looking For Stronger Bones? Try Pumping Some Iron - Everything Zoomer


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did a few sets of 1 minute battle ropes. Excellent conditioning even though my shoulders are pooched having been the focus of many recent workouts


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*4 Moves You Should Steal From CrossFit*

Whether you love it, hate it, or just admire it athletically from afar, you probably know how you feel about CrossFit as a fitness phenomenon at this point. So what about as a collection of training techniques? Sure, you can rail all you want about the butterfly pull-ups and high-rep Oly lifts, but those are honestly a small-and competition-specific-part of the massive CrossFit portfolio.

If you haven't investigated the overall training approach to see what you can take from it and plug into your own training, well, you're probably missing out. Here are four undeniably awesome movements that could pay off big time for just about any lifter or gym-goer.

CrossFit athlete Hannah Eden will tell you exactly why they should be part of your overall program, as well as give her tips to perform them flawlessly.

DOUBLE UNDER
"At first glance, the double under seems like a ridiculously simple skill to learn," says Eden. "You jump once, and the rope passes under your feet twice." Don't let the simplicity fool you, however.

"Learning this skill is not for the impatient," she says. "It is a complex skill that'll blast your shoulders, shred your core, and jack your heart rate up while taxing both your aerobic and anaerobic energy system." In other words, it's a solid contender for your program.

But there's a catch: It's not just as straightforward as jumping higher. "The connection between the mind and muscle is critical for this exercise," warns Eden. "You'll need to practice it constantly in order to master it." That's why she recommends approaching it seriously and strategically.









"First, buy a good jump rope," she says. "Don't cheap out and by the first rope you find. As far as your form is concerned, you'll want to keep your elbows back and extended and think of rotating the rope from your wrists. Imagine drawing a circle on a quarter; you want short, sharp whips."

She also recommends that you keep your gaze up to where the ceiling meets the wall. This will help you stand tall and get more height to each jump. "Jump on the balls of your feet and extend your legs every time your feet leave the floor," she says. "Remember that you are in control of the rope, not the other way around. You decide how fast or slow the rotation is."

So where do you put these in your workout? They can work as a finisher, but honestly, you might not have enough in the tank at that point to give them the effort and attention they demand. Instead, try starting your workout with them, like Eden does in her Monster Mondays 30-60-90 workout from the article "4 High-Performance Cardio Workouts."

BURPEES
Most people have a love-hate relationship with the burpee; you love the results you get from this exercise, but the cost is that you will hate doing them.

"A burpee is a dynamic and fast-paced fat burner that strengthens and conditions your entire body," explains Eden. "With each rep, you'll work your arms, chest, quadriceps, glutes, hamstrings, and core. Add 8-10 of these suckers between your lifting sets, and you'll be feeling the effects in no time." In her Monster Mondays workout, she even adds a pull-up at the top of burpee reps, creating one brutal full-body move.

















"The fundamentals of the burpee are simple: Drop down and get back up," Eden says. But as anyone who has ever done 30-50 of them in a row knows, even the simplest technique becomes a tall order pretty quickly. Eden's solution is to keep your technique airtight from the start so you're not leaking energy unnecessarily.

"First, place your hands on the ground about shoulder-width apart," she says. "Next, jump your feet back while bringing your chest down to the ground. From here, jump your feet back behind your hands, landing flat-footed to protect your knees. Stand up to full extension, then jump and clap your hands above your head."

Easy enough, right? Now do it again. And again.

WALL BALL THROW
CrossFit's use of weighted medicine balls is a great example of how it can dust off an old-school classic implement and remind us all how effective it really is. "This is a top-notch multijoint functional movement," says Eden. "It utilizes two key movements-a weighted squat and a push press-and can be customized for strength, power, or serious conditioning."

She notes that the muscles worked during this exercise include, well, all of them: the quads, glutes, calves, hamstrings, abs, lower back, upper back, chest, front deltoids, back deltoids, biceps, and triceps. It's a complete strength builder. But of course, it's all in the execution.









First, hold the ball in a front-squat position with your elbows in front of your body, then squat deeply. "Imagine tapping your butt in an imaginary hot seat," she explains. "Once you reach the bottom of your squat, explosively drive up through your heels and complete a push-press to launch the ball from the front rack position to a 9- to 10-foot-high target on the wall."

The higher the target is for this exercise, the more explosive power you'll need to generate. However, aiming too high can result in poor form, so don't go higher than 10-12 feet, depending on how tall you are. If you can easily reach your highest target, that's a sign it's time for a heavier medicine ball, not a higher target.

This exercise will improve your strength and physique, and you'll probably have a load of fun doing it. It's far too seldom that we get to actually throw stuff around in the gym.

BARBELL THRUSTER
"The thruster is the perfect exercise to define what a compound, multijoint exercise really is," says Eden. "It's a front squat that goes into an overhead press." As such, you can expect this exercise to work your quads, hamstrings, glutes, core, shoulders, biceps, triceps, and even your upper back to a surprising degree.

"Heavier loads with lower reps will improve your overall strength from head to toe, while lighter weight for higher repetitions are great for high-intensity interval training," she says. Depending on whether you want to build muscle or torch fat, you can decide which way you wish to perform this exercise.









Eden recommends standing with your feet in the base of your regular squat position, right around hip-width to shoulder-width apart. From there, you'll want to keep the barbell in the front-rack position with your elbows up. "They should be like headlights of a car," she explains. "Your elbows should remain high as you squat down, and only when you reach the full depth of your squat should you explode up by driving your heels through the floor."

Add the thruster to your workout routine early on in your session when you're feeling fresh and ready to tackle it with maximum energy. As you become more proficient, you can move it later in the workout and treat it more as conditioning.

Any of these workouts can be plugged into your current program to make it just a little more challenging or interesting. Conversely, you could stick a couple of them together and make a full-body workout that will have you asking, "Why don't I do that more often?"

sauce https://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/4-moves-you-should-steal-from-crossfit.html?mcid=SM_FB_Training


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

1. PERFECT YOUR SQUAT

Squats are one of the best exercises for the lower body (and really the whole body, when you consider the core work involved). But, as with any multi-joint exercise, there are plenty of places things can go awry, says Leandra Haynes, Tier 2 trainer at Equinox Flatiron. "Surprising limitations could start from as low as the feet," she says. "Tight muscles and lack of joint mobility are prime causes of squat downfall." Here's what could be limiting your squat, and how to fix it.

2. ROLL YOUR FEET AND CALVES
If it feels like your arches cave in when you squat, the issue could be in your feet or in your ankles. "It can be calf tightness causing the lack of ankle mobility to have a proper dorsiflexion range of motion when lifting," Haynes says.

The fix: Do some pre-workout foam rolling. "You will be surprised to see the improvement from rolling the balls of your feet and all the way up the calves with a lacrosse ball or golf ball," she says.

3. MOVE IN ALL PLANES OF MOTION
You've probably heard it's important to keep the knees from caving in, but it's likely weak abductor (outer thigh and glute) muscles that aren't pulling their weight.

The fix: If you notice your knees often fall on an inward trajectory, integrating more lateral work (like side lunges and mini-band walks) into your weekly routine may help.

4. LOOSEN YOUR HIPS AND ANKLES
One common reason for a shallow squat is tightness around the hip and ankle joints.

The fix: Traditional stretches can help to lengthen the hip flexors (like low lunges) and calves (like heel drops). But also: "Remember the ankles and hips are supposed to allow for 360 degrees range of motion and not just the flexion and extension motions of walking in the sagittal plane," Haynes says. She suggests adding ankle and hip circles to your warm-up routine.

5. CONSIDER A LOW-BAR SQUAT
Your height, or really, your leg length, can impact your squat. Having longer "levers" (in this case, your femurs) can make it more challenging to both move more weight and get as deep a range of motion. "Very simply put, the shorter the femur, the less distance needs to be traveled during a squat to hit depth," Haynes says.

The fix: One way to improve matters is to change how you load. Consider trying a low-bar back squat, with the bar resting on your shoulder blades (just a couple of inches below where it would be on your scapula for a high-bar squat).

TRY VARIATIONS
"Some fear falling backward when squatting and lean too far forward," Haynes says.

The fix: To train your brain for better squats, she recommends starting with box squats (in which you squat back toward a box or bench), then progress to goblet squats-"holding a weight in front of you can counter the feeling of falling backward"-before you back-load. The progression may take a few weeks for the good-form habits to develop (and your brain to get over the bad ones), but it'll be worth it.








sauce: https://furthermore.equinox.com/art...ywee&kwp_0=812785&kwp_4=2844341&kwp_1=1205889


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

One of my goals when I started crossfit 4 years ago was to get stronger so I would have more power and endurance for mountain biking. I ended up becoming stronger and leaner... this article explains why.

DAILY WISDOM: MUSCLE VERSUS STRENGTH

THE SCIENCE
Weightlifters know that there's a difference between building strength (what it takes to lift a heavy suitcase into the overhead bin) and building muscle mass (the sheer size of your muscles). While athletes can get similar muscle-building benefits from lifting heavier weights for fewer reps or lighter weights for more reps, your best bet for gaining strength is the former. A new study from the University of Nebraska-Lincoln explains the mechanism behind this phenomenon.

EXPERT INSIGHT 
"The amount of weight you are working with is important because that is what tells the body how many motor units it needs to recruit from the nervous system," explains Matt Berenc, director of education at the Equinox Fitness Training Institute. "At lighter loads, it won't recruit as many motor units as it would with heavier loads." According to Berenc, the more motor units recruited from the nervous system, the stronger you will become. (The way muscle size develops, on the other hand, is due to increasing the size, not the number, of muscle cells.)

"The body inherently looks to preserve energy so it won't stress itself more than it needs to," says Berenc. "If only 50 percent recruitment is needed to lift a lighter load, then that is all I will recruit so I don't waste any energy and calories. But in the same instance, if it is a heavier load it will be forced to up the percentage." This explains why two people lifting different amounts of weight can potentially have the same size muscles, but different levels of strength.

"If you want to start lifting for strength, the best approach is to focus on slowly lowering the number of reps while increasing the weight of the exercises," says Berenc. "Most strength training programs will have you working around two to six reps for four to six sets." Start with a more moderate load, about 60 to 70 percent of your max, he suggests. Multi-joint, compound lifts like deadlifts, squats, pull-ups, overhead press, rows, and bench press tend to involve a greater amount of muscle tissue and lead to larger total body gains in strength, Berenc adds.

THE BOTTOM LINE
To challenge your nervous system and get the most strength gains, try lifting heavier weights for fewer reps. But, Berenc recommends alternating your heavy lifting days with lighter or recovery days. "Heavy lifting can put a lot of stress on your body. By spending time with lower intensity drills (stretching, mobility, bodyweight exercises) in between your training days, you allow repair to happen so you can be ready for the next day of lifting."

sauce https://furthermore.equinox.com/art...ywee&kwp_0=873056&kwp_4=2983262&kwp_1=1257918


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Good points!

*How to Lose Weight and Get Back in Shape*

A personal trainer explains why you don't need a detox, a fad diet, or a boutique workout to burn fat and build muscle



> Earlier this week, I was talking with one of my best friends. He'd recently started dating again after getting divorced from his wife of 11 years. And let's just say that he wasn't quite as lean as he was when they first met. Not only had his waistline expanded considerably, his confidence had taken a hit. He was disappointed with his lot in life, and didn't feel good about himself and things in general.
> 
> He had, to put it bluntly, let himself go. And he wanted me to help him get rid of his paunch and shape up again. I'm a personal trainer with an advanced degree in exercise science, so I get this a lot. Here's what I told him:
> 
> ...


sauce https://tonic.vice.com/en_us/articl...your-gut-and-get-in-shape?utm_source=vicefbus


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

Good article! 


Popping in to update on my own strength training journey this year. I started intense bodyweight calisthenics (lots of pulling!) in January and resistance training in maybe March? I decided to use Dee Tidwell's enduro mtb training program. I can recommend it, with the hesitation that I've run into several exercises I don't have the equipment or space to do at the gym in my complex.

I think that strength training has been the best thing I've done for injury prevention overall.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*PREP YOUR CORE TO GET FITTER*
How to build mobility and stability while strengthening your mid-section.

By now, athletes know that training the core goes far beyond building a visible six-pack. "Research shows that you should always train for good mobility in the upper portion of the core and good stability in the lower portion," says exercise physiologist Geralyn Coopersmith, former head of the Equinox Fitness Training Institute. "With this foundation, you are able to build a midsection that functions in peak condition, meaning it's able to flex, rotate, laterally flex and extend."

This, she notes, helps carve muscles that are responsive. "They will turn on automatically and be engaged no matter what you're doing."

For a more functional core, add these mobility- and stability-building moves into your regular routine.

1. *Inchworm* Stand with feet together, arms by sides. Reach down and place hands on floor in front of you, then slowly walk hands forward, keeping legs straight, until you are in plank position (palms under shoulders, legs extended behind you, abs engaged). Slowly walk feet forward to meet hands, keeping legs straight. Return to standing and repeat.

2. *Plank to Downward-Facing Dog Touches* Start in plank position. Shift back into downward-facing dog (upside down V) and touch toes with right hand as you do. Return to plank and repeat, touching toes with left hand. Continue alternating sides with each rep.

3. *Bird-Dog Push-Up* Perform a push-up, keeping elbows by sides. Extend right arm in front of you and left leg behind you; hold balance for one count, then lower. Do another push-up, and repeat balance on other side (left arm; right leg). Repeat.

4. *Plank Reach-Through to Side Plank* Start in plank position. Lift right hand off floor and reach arm under your body and over to left, rotating torso to left. Rotate torso back through center and open arm up to ceiling, going into a left side plank. Return to start and repeat on the other side.

5. *Alternating forward lunge with rotation* Stand with feet hip-width apart and bend your elbows, clasping your hands together in front of your chest. Take a big step forward with right foot as you extend your arms in front of you. Bend knees into a lunge as you rotate shoulders to the right. Rotate back to center and step back to the starting position. Repeat, this time lunging forward with left foot and rotating to the left. Continue, alternating sides.

6. *Renegade Arm Extension* Get in plank position. Raise right arm to shoulder height in front of you with palm facing left. Lower right hand to starting position and repeat with left arm. Continue at a medium tempo, alternating arms.









sauce https://furthermore.equinox.com/art...ywee&kwp_0=791392&kwp_4=3098728&kwp_1=1299650


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Study highlights fragility of motivation for regular exercise*
"Even a full year of exercise wasn't enough to get the habit ingrained" in group of inactive 35- to 65-year-olds, says researcher who cites busyness of life.



> People who haven't found a way of making exercise a priority early in life will struggle to make it a priority by the time they're in their 30s and beyond, new University of Alberta-led research suggests.
> 
> According to interviews taken from a comprehensive fitness study that recruited 273 non-exercising adults between the ages of 35 and 65 to exercise on campus three times a week for a year, people who gave up exercising regularly did so largely because they had trouble making it a priority and got disillusioned with the results.
> 
> ...


sauce https://www.folio.ca/study-highlights-fragility-of-motivation-for-regular-exercise/


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Since I bikecommute and my Dad walked to work every day of his working life, I agree with this part:
“People need to look for those opportunities to do things like active transportation, walking to work or cycling to work, activities that are built into their day, rather than having to make room for it,” she said.

But otherwise it sounds like the exercisers were not having enough fun. I would quit too. People need to find something they enjoy, not just "work" out. I bike, and walk in the woods, my sister paddleboards, ettc. In addition to enjoying the sport, you feed off the community you build around it, so that it is a way of life.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Optical illusion. The box and platform line up


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm still working on my pull-ups 

"7 Reasons Why You're Struggling With Pull-ups!"



> Ah&#8230;Pull-ups. The pull-up is one of the most versatile exercises out there; you can do them with your body weight, throw on some chains, use wide and narrow grips, even turn your palms over and do a chin-up. This staple movement not only develops strength and muscularity, but it carries over to any real-world scenario where you might need to&#8230;pull yourself up and over something. It's also vital to master the pull-up if you ever expect to do a muscle-up. While the pull-up doesn't seem all that hard to do, it's one of the most difficult exercises to even get started with so I came up with this short list of the 7 reasons why you STILL haven't mastered pull-ups!
> 
> 1. You're too heavy.
> 
> ...











sauce https://www.eattoperform.com/2014/1...ure-struggling-with-pull-ups-by-james-barnum/


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

"Don't Earn Your Food in the Gym' and Six Other Lessons I Wish I'd Learned Sooner"



> I heard this saying recently: "Don't Earn Your Food in the Gym." It's haunted my ears since. So many of us think this way, like we're eight years old again and if we do our work, then we get a cupcake.
> 
> The concept of food as a treat is baked into our society. I'm not immune to this concept and, before I learned to love lifting iron for the sake of how it made me feel (versus the way it made me look), I was much more of an outcome-motivated gal. I was in that gym thinking that an extra set of this or more time doing that allowed me to eat more. I was earning my food in the gym.
> 
> ...


sauce https://www.eattoperform.com/2015/0...lessons-wish-id-learned-sooner-lisbeth-darsh/


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

"But I Don't Want to Bulk Up": Killing the Zombie of Women's Fitness



> "But I don't want to bulk up."
> 
> There it is AGAIN: the Zombie of Women's Fitness.
> 
> ...


sauce https://www.eattoperform.com/2016/09/17/killing-zombie/


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Do Men And Women Need The Same Amount Of Protein?

Men may consume much more protein per day than women, but this is generally due to the fact that men tend to weigh more and have more fat-free mass than women. A 150-pound woman would need to consume the same amount of protein as a 150-pound man, assuming they both had the same physical goals in mind.

Women and men are far more similar than they are different, both genetically and in terms of their nutritional needs. This applies not only to protein, but to all other nutrients as well.

Bill Campbell, Ph.D., the director of the Performance & Physique Enhancement Laboratory at the University of South Florida, has studied how varying amounts of protein in the diet influence body composition in resistance-trained women.[4] In the article "How Much Protein do Women Really Need?" he explained that adding an additional 400 or more calories of protein-in other words, 100 grams of pure protein-to the diets of women who were strength training several times a week had a surprising effect.

Not only did the women gain muscle, but as Campbell writes, "The women on the higher-protein diet actually lost more body fat than women on the lower-protein diet, even though they consumed more calories!"

That said, women may have different goals and want different things from their protein powder, like lower carbs, extra collagen, and so on. The best protein powders for women will address not just protein needs but other nutritional considerations.









sauce https://www.bodybuilding.com/conten...e-amount-of-protein.html?mcid=SM_FB_Nutrition


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Every movement you make either swimming, biking or running starts from the core, that's why core strengthening is so important for both injury prevention and performance:

*Core Strength for Athletes: A Workout to Improve Performance and Prevent Injury*



> As you take your training into the new year, this is a perfect time to revisit strength training concepts related to the "core". You have likely heard about the importance of having a strong core. In fact, the term "core" is used so frequently, that it is often misunderstood and poorly represented. For this piece, I am taking this highly complex anatomical landmark and distilling it down to it's key features. When discussing the core, I am talking about the body without the arms, legs, or head. For me, the core is the anatomy of the pelvis and the trunk including the entire spinal column, thoracic cavity, abdominal cavity, and the pelvic basin.
> 
> Almost any motion the body experiences is transmitted through the core system. Anytime you move a limb (in any way), turn your head, or engage in any physical activity, the core is involved to some degree. Your core functions primarily to absorb, redirect and transfer forces throughout the body. While your hips can produce tremendous amounts of force, the spinal column and trunk are more effective at providing stability and transfer of energy instead of generating it.
> 
> ...


sauce: https://www.trainingpeaks.com/blog/...ut-to-improve-performance-and-prevent-injury/


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm going to work on this move... you never know when you need it 

The Bodyweight Skill You Didn't Know You Needed

One of the most exciting aspects of calisthenics is learning unique skills that take weeks or even months to build up to. Then, when you can finally do a clean rep or two, you discover that you did a lot more than just add a cool parlor trick to your resume. You're also just straight-up stronger! Maybe your push-ups, pull-ups, or handstand push-ups also mysteriously took a big step forward, or you can just rock through your normal workout a little easier than before.

The elbow lever is this kind of move. The first time I successfully pulled one off, it made me feel like an athlete and reminded me of what made working out fun in the first place. Skills training can keep you enthusiastic about working out and training for life. Not only can you get the results you desire physically, you can also have fun doing it!

Train the elbow lever seriously, and you'll discover that it's also a great exercise for strengthening your spinal erectors, pecs, abs, quads, glutes, and wrists. Curious? You should be!

Did You Say Wrist Strength?
A common weakness for many of my female clients has been their wrists. The elbow lever is great for strengthening the extensor muscles of your arms, and it will help you build strength to support your wrists in moves like push-ups, handstands, and even front-squat variations.

Furthermore, for spinal extension, which is the type of exercise the elbow lever is, your choices at the gym are often limited to waiting for the Roman chair or flopping around on the ground doing back extensions. You can practice lever progressions at home, work, or pretty much anyplace else you want, and they're also perfect for active-recovery days when you're resting from heavy training but are still itching to do something physical.

Perhaps most importantly, mastering a skill like this demands that you work out more! Focusing on creativity in your training will shift your focus from just trying to build muscle or lose weight to improving your movement arsenal. You will be more enthusiastic during your workouts, but as a side effect, you will most definitely be making strength gains.

Here's how to take your training to the next level with the elbow lever. It took me over a year to finally nail this move, so be patient with your progress, milk each step, and enjoy the ride. Remember, you're building strength as you get closer to the movement, not just when you nail it!

*Warm-Up Essential 1: Eagle Arms*
This is a stretch from yoga that can help you warm up your shoulders for the intense mobility required to perform an elbow lever. I recommend doing it regularly, but especially before you start your lever practice.









To do this stretch, cross your arms so your top arm's elbow is in the elbow pit of your bottom arm. Then, cross your wrists so you can bring your palms together. You should feel a deep stretch in your upper back, delts, biceps, and wrists. Hold for 30 seconds on both sides.

Remember to switch the crossing of your arms so you stretch both sides of your body evenly.

*Warm-Up Essential 2: Bridge* ... _*Haa! I can already do this!*_
The ability to hold a lever takes tremendous back and glute strength as well as serious wrist strength and flexibility. Bridge training can help you develop all of those while also improving your posture and opening up your thoracic spine like nothing else.









I usually warm up with a few bridges, focusing on glute activation, before I work on levers. This will help you learn to fire up your posterior chain during a lever hold. Build up to three 20-second holds.

*Progression 1: Elevated Lever* ..._* I'm going to start with this one*_
It can help when you're learning the elbow lever to practice on an elevated surface. This will allow some room for your legs to hang while you work on getting strong enough to extend your back and lift your legs completely horizontal.









Find a box, bench, or other stable object to practice on, and stand in front of it. Bring your elbows inward toward your midline, and place your palms flat on the bench/box with your fingers pointing towards you. Ideally, your elbows should be bent and positioned inside your hip bones. Slowly begin to shift your weight onto your arms as you bend your knees and lift your feet off the floor. Keep opening the angle at your elbows as you squeeze your glutes and extend your chest upward.

When starting out, keep your knees bent in a tucked position. As you build strength in your abs, shoulders, back, arms, and wrists, your next step should be to extend your legs into a straddle position and eventually work toward bringing them together.

*Progression 2: Wall Lever*... *I am ready for this too*
Once you feel confident practicing your elbow lever on an elevated surface, the next step is to bring it to the ground-but still with some help. I recommend using a wall for support to give you an idea of the muscle tension required to get into the full elbow lever.









Begin in a plank position, facing away from a wall, with your legs fully extended and your heels pressed up against the wall. Position your arms in the lever position, with your elbows inside of your hip bones, and begin to shift your weight onto your hands as you walk your feet a few inches up the wall. Focus on pushing your feet into the wall to help you engage your quads and glutes and extend your chest upward.

*Tuck Lever, Straddle Lever, And The Full Lever*... _*ok that looks interesting*_
When you're ready to try this move away from the wall, follow all the same steps as the above variations. It will probably help to keep your knees bent in order to "shorten" the length of your body and make the move slightly more manageable.









As you get stronger, work toward slowly extending your legs out into a straddle position, again to make the leverage more favorable. With practice, you will be able to fully extend your legs and bring them together. Remember to move your legs slowly to stay balanced as you transition from tuck, to straddle, to the full elbow lever. This is a precise move that's all about control. And yes, it may take a while, so be patient!

*Beyond The Elbow Lever* ... *the goal *
The variations of this move don't stop once you get your legs together. Once you can hold an elbow lever for a few seconds, you can try a staggered hand variation that will help you work up toward the mighty one-arm elbow lever. In this exercise, you balance on one arm as you extend your other arm in front of you.









For this variation, position one elbow in the center of your hip bones, and fully extend your other arm in front of you. The idea is to eventually lift the hand of your extended arm while only balancing on one arm. You can progress it gradually by lifting all your fingers individually until you can lift your entire hand.

When you can do that, you've developed not only balance, but also crazy full-body strength and muscle control. Now, that's the full package!

sauce https://www.bodybuilding.com/conten...edium=social_media&utm_campaign=content_posts


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^^ :lol: :lol:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*4 Female Training Myths Debunked: Sculpt Feminine Muscle Without Masculine Bulk!*



> "I just want to lose fat around my stomach and nowhere else." "I just want to tone my inner thighs." "Lifting weights is just going to turn me into a man!" I have heard these statements from women about 3,000 times. Those 3 desires have one thing in common; they are pretty much impossible.





> *COMMON MYTHS
> MYTH 1: SPOT REDUCTION*
> 
> Let's start off with the theory of burning fat or toning a certain area of the body. Toning involves two constituents: adipose tissue (the subcutaneous body fat) and muscle tissue. In order to appear more toned, a reduction in body fat and increase in muscle mass will have to occur.
> ...


sauce https://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/to...um=social_media&utm_campaign=content_training


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Who Says Allie Kieffer Isn't Thin Enough to Run Marathons?









Allie Kieffer, one of the best Americans running the New York City Marathon next Sunday, spent a lot of her life feeling as if she didn't really fit in among the competition. She was good enough to land an athletic scholarship to college and hoped to continue running after graduating. But she wasn't as thin as the women she raced against. Her coaches suggested she diet. She eventually gave in, and her body broke down.

Kieffer moved back to New York from Boulder, Colo., and took a job as a nanny. After a few years, she missed running and started again - but this time was different. There were no goals, no opponents to compare herself with and no times to record. Everything was on her own terms. She made friends jogging in Central Park. She joined CrossFit, unheard-of in elite running, a sport whose athletes are not exactly known for their bulging musculature. She began running more miles than ever, she was healthier than ever, and she was happier, too. And then something unexpected happened: She got faster. Much faster.

Last year, Kieffer ran the New York City Marathon and finished, astonishingly, in fifth place. She was the second American woman, and she logged her best time by nearly 15 minutes in one of the world's most competitive footraces. Barely anyone knew who the unsponsored 30-year-old American with the topknot sprinting past Olympians in the final miles of Central Park was.

Suddenly, Kieffer wasn't just trying to be one of the hundreds of elite runners in the country. She had become one of the best runners in the world.

In doing so, Kieffer has given us a powerful example of what can happen when we stop trying to force ourselves to meet preconceived notions of how to achieve success - especially unhealthy, untrue ideas - and go after our goals on our own terms. When we focus less on fixing what we consider to be inadequacies and more on reinforcing our strengths, we can realize potential we didn't even know we had.

"Sometimes, the act of trying takes so much energy that it can prevent you from actually doing the thing you want to do," Brad Stulberg, the author of Peak Performance, told me. "If it starts to feel like performance shackles, you're going to want to say screw it, to break out of rigid patterns and rip those shackles off. And only then are you able to really achieve what you were trying for the whole time."

Kieffer's story also proves that we can achieve far more when we value all women's bodies less for how they look, and more for what they can do.

Not that being underestimated can't serve as motivation.

"I've always gotten a lot of satisfaction by being the big girl everyone thought they were going to beat," says Kieffer.

This is not to say that Kieffer represents what an "un-thin" woman looks like. By regular-person standards, she is quite thin. But she knows firsthand how the word "strong" can be a euphemism for "too big," and how the goal of running fast is consistently equated with weight loss. As her extraordinary athletic success continued this year - and she weighed 10 pounds more than she did at her last peak, in 2012 - she faced speculation on whether her speed was related to drugs, since, in the words of one online commenter, "nobody runs that time at that weight without EPO or blood doping."

Of course, there is a growing movement telling us to embrace the bodies we've got - thank you - but it's hard to drown out the other messages. Whether it's for a race or a wedding, women are told that they are at their most valuable when their bodies are their most diminished. Resisting the impulse to feed yourself is an accomplishment we praise. You don't have to buy into these values, but you'll probably still be judged by them.

And you don't have to be as talented as Kieffer for her story to resonate. It certainly felt familiar to me. Since I started racing, in high school, I've been the kind of runner who's lucky to just make the medal podium. Every so often, people will remind me that I don't look as if I belong out there, that my doubts aren't just in my head. A few years ago, I told a new colleague that I was running a marathon over the weekend and interpreted her wide eyes as a reflection of how much I'd clearly just impressed her - except she was struck by something else.

"But you're not even skinny!" she exclaimed.

(No, I learned in high school that not eating enough food won't get you everything you might have hoped it would.)

In my case, I wasn't just thinking about how I looked compared with my peers or what I ate. My approach was about all the other powerful temptations of discipline versus excess that it takes to push your limits in this sport: more mileage, more working, more, more, more, even when it didn't really get me anywhere.

After five years of pushing through injuries doing what I was certain the successful version of myself should do, I never made it to the starting line of a race. I'd get injured, get upset, and try the same thing again, hoping that maybe by the seventh or the eighth or the ninth try it would finally work.

Then, one summer, I realized I wasn't even trying anymore - without even deciding to, I'd given up and let go. And then last year, I started running again, without any pressure, because I love it. And I decided to try racing again; now, the only goal would be simply making it to the starting line. I made it, and I reached the finish line too - faster than I'd ever run. And it all somehow felt easier, and more satisfying, than whatever nonsense I'd been attempting before. Sometimes, trying to keep up is less productive - and far more frustrating - than motivating yourself on your own terms.

"When you think about what high performers have in common, it's striking that motivation is so internal: they're obsessed with what they do, they love it. " said Angela Duckworth, the psychologist who wrote the book "Grit." "Dropping out can help you re-evaluate and reflect on why you're doing this in the first place. It's hard to both paddle really hard and navigate at the same time."

Kieffer has embraced her healthy approach to training, which was honed growing up on Long Island. She recalls afternoons spent rollerblading with friends and eating heaps of Italian food and ice cream - in the same outing. And she jokes that part of her edge now is that she is able to ingest more food than her competition on the run - because, after all, food is fuel.

Operating on your own terms can also give you the confidence to bounce back when things don't go as planned. When I first met Kieffer in March, she was in a cast. She had broken her foot after ramping up her training. Instead of despairing, she focused on a comeback plan. Now, she has run her best time in nearly every event she has entered this year. Taking a more flexible approach to your end goal helps you cut yourself breaks that keep you in the game.

And staying in the game is critical. For most of her life, Kieffer was one amid scores of good, anonymous runners. She only reached the national stage after investing in herself, sponsorless, for a decade.

It shows that if we decide that the only people who have the potential to succeed are the ones who meet our idea of what successful looks like - when they're gifted children of 12 or high achieving 20-year-olds - and only invest in them, we'll prove ourselves right.

Doing things on your own terms is hard work. Kieffer makes far less money as a runner than she made as a professional nanny. And of course, you have to know what you're doing. Giving up on your narrow definition of success only works if, after you reset, your autopilot leads you to a finish line, not to a couch.

"There's a time for making something happen, and then there's letting something happen," said Stulberg. "You're not going to tell a novice not to follow a recipe, but at elite levels of performance, letting go and simply letting something happen can lead to a real breakthrough."

After Kieffer had success doing some things on her own terms, she let go of other norms as well, and as a professional runner she hasn't adhered to a traditional path at all. Since her comeback, she has transformed her living situation (instead of a home base, she rents a different house every month to train at different altitudes); her training plan is full of workouts so hard that she often can't finish them (before, she wouldn't start a workout she didn't know she could complete); she races far more frequently than her competitors (she ran two half marathons each of the past two weekends); she shares a remarkable amount of her training on social media; and she has continued to emphasize strength training (she regularly front-squats more than 135 pounds).

By conventional standards, she is doing nearly everything wrong. But she's beating a lot of the people who are still training the "right" way, so perhaps her path shows there's room for a more flexible definition of what the right way can be. This is probably true for more than just distance running.

And when that fresh path translates to success - when the wrong way becomes a new right way - the pressure you were escaping in the first place can return. The trick is to turn that pressure into fresh motivation. Last year, the only person with any expectations for Kieffer was Kieffer herself. Now, she's aiming for the medal podium of the New York marathon next Sunday. And this time, she thinks, she belongs there.

sauce https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/27/...DG-GSfPjkLCuEh_v1CYkF0SCO4E0RyM8MZ5MpUfDD3yn0


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I continue to cross train (riding, running and strength training). The benefits are endless: I'm stronger, lighter, improved cardio and endurance both on and off the bike.

On Saturday I deadlifted my max 225lbs. In a deadlift, you generate massive power by driving your hips forward while stabilizing all the way from your hands to your feet. Humans are built to drive power from their hips: Run. Jump....The better you are at deadlifting, the better you can be at many of the important things humans do. That's why many trainers consider dl to be the king of strength exercises.









More about deadlifts and mtb: https://www.leelikesbikes.com/how-do-deadlifts-apply-to-mtb.html


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Upper body training.

I maxed 85lbs on my push press. That's the heaviest I've achieved in a long time. Hope to PR 90+lbs soon.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did the 12 Days of Christmas workout Christmas Eve

1 Thruster (ladies 55lbs) men: 75 lbs
2 Push Presses (ladies 55lbs) men 75lbs
3 Front Squats (ladies 55 lbs)men 75lbs
4 Power Cleans (ladies 55 lbs)men 75lbs
5 Deadlifts (ladies 55 lbs)men 75lbs
6 Kettle bell swings (35 lbs) men 53 lbs
7 Pushups
8 Toes to bar
9 Pull ups
10 Burpees
11 Double Unders
12 Lunges (ladies 35lbs) men 53 lbs

Complete each exercise in ascending order then work back down to 1, adding one exercise per round. Like this: 1; 2-1; 3-2-1; 4-3-2-1; etc - for a total of 364 reps. I completed it in 25 minutes 26 secends... It was a tough challenge


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^^^Woohoo, looking strong!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Thank you mtbxplorer! Improving strength and cardio makes mountain biking easier. All the strength training helps but one exercise where I do notice more specific applications is the deadlift/back squat/front squat. The ability to generate explosive power under fatigue is very helpful for technical climbs. Shoulder presses for arms.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Good points

*The 4 Most Important Lessons Every New Lifter Should Learn*









If you're new to weight training, you might feel completely overwhelmed by the equipment, the grunting and groaning, or the pressure to do the right exercises the right way with the right weight.

So let's step back from all the noise and focus on the most important aspects of weight training. Here are four critical concepts you'll want to get familiar with during your first few months of training. They'll help you make satisfying, safe progress toward your goals.

By the way, beginners have a huge advantage over the long-timers: In the first few weeks of training, you can make steady gains in strength that those of us who've been at it awhile can only dimly recall.

*Lesson 1: Learn Basic Movement Patterns And How To Control Them*
First, the basics: Your body is made up of a number of major muscle groups-notably the pecs, back, deltoids (shoulders), biceps, triceps, abdominals, quads, glutes, hamstrings, and calves. Each group consists of several individual muscles. The biceps is a muscle with two heads, the deltoids are a three-headed muscle group, the quads are four distinct muscles, and so on.

Each exercise is designed to work an individual head, an entire muscle group, or multiple muscle groups. Each exercise has a specific movement pattern or pathway. For example, to work your biceps, you flex your arm. There is a whole group of exercises called "arm curls" (or just "curls") designed to work your biceps in different ways.

A good way to learn movement patterns is by using exercise machines. With most machines, the movement's range of motion is predetermined; all you do is adjust the machine to your body and move the load. In the process, you start to learn how your body should move. As you start to get a good feel for the movement pattern, try doing the exercise with dumbbells, barbells, kettlebells, or some combination.

Free weights are worth getting to know. They can recruit more of your musculature to provide the stabilization you would otherwise get from a machine. Later on, they'll also enable you to do more advanced exercises and techniques. And when the gym is really busy and all the machines are being used, they'll give you a way to keep working out.









Whether you're on a machine or using free weights, there are few common guidelines for beginners:

As a rule, exhale as you lift or push the weight. Inhale as you lower the weight or return to the starting position.
Never lock out a joint to hold a weight in the top position.
Lower the weight just a little more slowly than you lifted it.
Reverse direction smoothly at the bottom position. Don't use momentum to bounce the weight up again.

*Lesson 2: Choose The Most Anabolic Exercises*
When you start hanging around gyms more, you'll probably start to hear the terms "anabolic" and "catabolic" tossed around. "Anabolic" refers to the process of building up muscle, as opposed to "catabolic," when muscle is broken down. Exercises that recruit the most muscles are the most anabolic.

Resistance exercises are divided into two camps: those that "isolate" a muscle (called single joint) and those that recruit other muscle groups into the effort (called multijoint, or compound). Multijoint simply means multiple sets of joints are working together to complete a given lift. A bench press, for example, recruits the elbow and shoulder joints-and the muscles that attach to them. When your goal is to build muscle, put more of the multijoint moves in your workout.

Experienced lifters do multijoint exercises first in their workouts, when their energy levels are higher. Squats, rows, bench presses, overhead presses, deadlifts, and dips are multijoint exercises that should, over time, become the core of your training program.








Since you can't lift nearly the same amount of weight with single-joint exercises, it's better to do them toward the end of your training session. The advantage of these exercises is that they enable you to focus the workload on a single muscle group. For example, biceps curls work just your biceps, leg curls focus only on your hamstrings, and lateral raises hit your middle delts.

*Lesson 3: Understand The Relationship Between Load And Reps*
The first question beginners often ask is how much weight they should try to lift. When first starting out, you should "go light"; choose a weight that allows you to do 12-15 reps without reaching muscle failure. Go light so you can practice your form, then keep adding a bit more weight as you progress.

When you move on to more advanced training, you'll start doing fewer reps with heavier loads. But as a novice, steer clear of very heavy weights and forget about trying to see how much you can lift for a single rep. You never want to sacrifice form to lift a weight that's too heavy.








Even as a novice, it's good practice to start doing warmup sets using very light weights to loosen up your muscles and joints, rehearse the movement pattern, and focus your mind on the task. Warming up will help you avoid injury and enable you to lift heavier weights. Once you're warmed up, start doing your "working" sets.

If you want an overview of some of the important training factors to think about as you start lifting, take a look at "Building Muscle: A Scientific Approach."

*Lesson 4: Train Your Whole Body Every Other Day*
As a beginner, you'll probably want to start with a "whole body" routine that works every muscle group in a single session. Aim to do them every other day to ensure ample recovery time.

If you don't wait long enough between workouts, your body won't have enough time to repair your muscle fibers. If you wait too long, you start missing the compounding benefits of consistent workouts.

Later, as you split your workouts to focus on individual muscle groups, you'll train each body part less frequently-once or twice per week. But with the decrease in frequency comes an increase in training volume (the number of sets you do multiplied by weight).








Building muscle is a process of making microscopic tears in muscle fibers, then allowing those tears to heal and grow bigger and stronger with good nutrition and rest. You feel sore after a workout because the cumulative microtrauma causes inflammation, which can last 1-2 days. If you feel too much soreness, you may have pushed your body too hard.

Don't make the mistake of thinking that daily, aggressive workouts will get you swole in no time; progress comes with a combination of hard work and ample rest.

*Be Patient. Be Consistent*
Like many other skills, learning how to resistance train is a marathon, not a sprint. Start by using light loads, and focus on learning proper form. Add weight gradually, and give your body the rest and nutrition it needs to grow.

Do those things, and you'll move forward quickly and safely. Don't be that person who just strolls into a gym and has no plan, randomly walking from one exercise to the next. To get the most out of your efforts, use your head and your body.

sauce https://www.bodybuilding.com/conten...um=social_media&utm_campaign=content_training


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

> *What I Learned During 13 Years Of Strength Training*
> 
> It all started when I was 18. At the time, I was slowly recovering from an eating disorder known as anorexia nervosa, and my dad was trying to help me get healthy again.
> 
> ...


sauce https://www.bodybuilding.com/conten...um=social_media&utm_campaign=content_training


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Good guide related to Cardio



> *Cardio Controversy - Are You Dropping Too Much?*
> 
> Cardiovascular exercise is a vital part of every fitness regimen but along with implementing it into your daily active lifestyle may come a variety of questions such as "What is the best kind of cardio?", "How much cardio should I do to be effective," "How do I know when I am overtraining?" and "What are the best ways to rest and recover from overtraining?"
> 
> ...


sauce https://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/ca...um=social_media&utm_campaign=content_training


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Nothing like doing 150 wallballs, burpees and step-ups ... followed by back squats to help fuhgeddabout today's commute!


----------



## xcsam (Jan 21, 2019)

*Training for my first XC race*


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*6 Stretches You Can Do At Your Desk*

If you sit all day long in an office, you could be sacrificing your effectiveness in the gym, or even putting yourself at risk for injury. Continuous sitting causes certain muscles to tighten up over time, becoming so stiff they pull on your skeletal system and alter your posture, making various movements in the gym and everyday life much harder.

The good news is you can avoid all this with some quick and easy stretches. All it takes is a few moments out of your workday every hour or so to perform these movements, all of which you can do right at your desk. Do them regularly, and you can kiss stiff muscles and weak posture goodbye.

*1. Neck Stretch*
You've probably noticed the shoulder and neck muscles are the first to tighten up after a long day of work, so start by rolling these out.









Sit upright with both feet flat on the floor and your back straight. Take a few deep breaths in and out. Once comfortable, slowly roll your head to one side and then roll it forward, chin to chest, following in a circle to the other side. Repeat this slow and controlled movement pattern as you roll back to the first side. Never roll your head directly to the back.

Hold the stretch for 10-15 seconds on each side, and repeat as necessary.

*2. Side Stretch*
Sit up straight in your chair and bring both arms above your head. Clasp your hands together. Gently shift your hands over to one side as you rotate the lower part of your shoulder blade up toward the ceiling. This should have you feeling a deep stretch in your underarm and lat region.









Hold this for 20-30 seconds, then switch sides and repeat.

*3. Hamstring Stretch*
The hamstrings are one of the highest risk muscle groups for becoming tight and shortened due to long sedentary periods.

To stretch the hamstrings, simply stand up out of your chair (step back about a foot or two) and lean forward, placing your forearms on the desk.









Once you are in this position, maintain a flat back as you straighten your knees and press your hip bones up toward the ceiling. You should feel a nice deep stretch in your hamstring muscles.

If you are more flexible, omit the desk and just bend straight down toward your toes, keeping your legs straight. Hold this position for 15-30 seconds.

*4. Back Stretch*
If your lower back feels tight while you're sitting at your desk, a back stretch might be in order.

While in the seated position, cross one leg over the other in a comfortable manner. Now take the arm opposite the crossed leg and place it on the outer side of the knee. Twist your shoulders to face that direction and feel a stretch all through your spinal column.









Hold this position for 10-15 seconds, then switch sides and repeat. Remember to take deep breaths in and out as you perform the stretch. This will help ensure that you aren't holding any extra tension in your back that could prevent you from deepening the stretch.

*5. Upper-Back Stretch*
Sit upright. Place both hands together in front of your body, hands clasped parallel to your shoulders.

Now round your upper back as you envision an imaginary string pulling your back toward the wall behind you as you simultaneously reach forward.









Hold this position for 30 seconds, feeling the muscles in your upper back and shoulders relax.

Once you've finished, come out of the stretch. Repeat throughout the day, as necessary.

*6. Hip-Flexor Stretch*
Finally, a main muscle group you should stretch at work is your hip flexors. These muscles get quite tight and tense while you're sitting at your desk all day. You may notice they limit your range of motion on such exercises as squats and lunges. Tight hip flexors can also cause your hips to rotate forward, potentially altering your spinal column position and eventually contributing to the development of lower-back pain.

To stretch your hip flexors, stand up and place one foot on top of the chair.

If your office chair is immobile, that's perfect. If not, put something in front it so it doesn't roll forward.









Now, keeping your foot on top of the seat of the chair, shift forward onto your standing leg, bringing your back hip forward as well. You will feel a nice stretch through the hip flexor of that back leg. It is very important to keep your lower back as straight as possible, so activate your core by pulling your belly button back toward your spine.

Hold this for 10-15 seconds, then switch sides and repeat. Do this a second time if your hips feel particularly tight.

Now that you've practiced these exercises, it's time to create a quick office-desk stretching routine you can do daily. This routine should only take 3-5 minutes and is a great way to help break up your day, do something good for your body, and give yourself a nice boost of energy.

Office-Desk Stretching Routine
Neck Stretch 2 rounds per side, 10-15 sec. hold
Side Stretch 1 round, 20-30 sec. hold per side
Hamstring Stretch 1 round, 15-30 sec. hold
Back Stretch 2 rounds, 10-15 sec. hold per side
Upper-Back Stretch 1 round, 30 sec. hold
Hip-Flexor Stretch 2 rounds, 10-15 sec. hold per side

sauce https://www.bodybuilding.com/conten...g&utm_medium=social_media&utm_source=facebook


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm doing the Cross fit Open again this year. This is my 5th year competing. 19.1 workout was 19 wallballs and 19 calorie row (AMRAP) in 15 minutes. I did a solid good 6 rounds... all things considering.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Favorite Quotes from Strong Women*

Type "motivating workout quotes" into Google and you'll find list after list of inspirational quotes by famous bodybuilders such as Arnold Schwarzenegger and strength coaches like Dave Tate. What you won't find much of, though, are lists of motivational quotes from strong women.

So, we made our own!

Over the last few years, there has been a surge in female participation in strength sports. Whether it's CrossFit, weightlifting, strongwoman, powerlifting, you name it-women are doing big things with big weights, and it's time they're heard from more often.

Each of the women on this list has made an enormous impact on the world of fitness, especially for aspiring female athletes. It includes athletes over a span of 100 years and a myriad of sports, each with a different story and background, yet so much wisdom to share.

Females often fall victim to the idea that weights will automatically make them bulky, or they're told that they are incapable of an impressive performance in the realm of strength sports. But these strong women have proven that wrong-and that there is beauty in physical power.

The sweeping message in all of these quotes: Don't be afraid of the barbell, of competition, or of the opinion of others. Nothing will limit your potential faster.

So, whether you're in need of some workout motivation or just love a good hit of girl power, here are 10 quotes that will leave you hyped for your next squat session.



> *1. Judy Glenney: 4-Time Women's National Weightlifting Champion (1981-84)*
> "I wanted to show I could do it on their terms. If I could show them I could lift with correct technique, that's how I would win respect. I let my lifting do the talking."
> 
> *2. Meg Squats: Powerlifter, Coach, Team Bodybuilding.Com Athlete*
> ...


sauce https://www.bodybuilding.com/conten...UaHUcTfKjTay2nQYDuDfHhXPUKocECbvfVk3guJbNDtX8


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Nice! Also, when is your crossfit open competition, or did we miss it?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Than you for asking!

The Crossfit Open spans 5 weeks. One workout competition every week. I completed #3 and I did it prescribed
. 
19.3 Was a 200 metre lunge holding the prescribed dumbbell weight overhead
Followed by 50 box step- ups (20" box) holding the prescribed weight
Followed by 50 handstand pushups
Followed by 200 metre handstand walk

Time cap 10 minutes. Needless to say I didn't make it to the handstand walk! But I did manage to squeak in a few handstand pushup

Two more to go!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I just discovered this series. and I find it inspiring

*Brute Showdown*, is well shot, well edited, and the contestants are all AWESOME personalities and accomplished athletes
No emphasis was made on the fact that they're female. Other than pronoun use. They're being treated with the same respect and given many accolades, just as any athlete would be given. On top of that? Their competition is so friendly, the camaraderie is so present on camera, that it warms my heart to see everyone cheer each other on and coach each other through less familiar movements across disciplines. women!

Here's episode 1


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Well ...duh! I continue to build muscle and strength as I age... since I started weight lifting 5 years ago

*Women's muscles as well-equipped as men's for weightlifting, study finds*



> In the first ever study of its kind, U.S. researchers have found that with training, women can develop the type of muscle fibers needed for heavy weightlifting just like men, and in some cases, may even have more than their male counterparts.
> 
> Carried out by researchers at San Francisco State University and California State University, the new small-scale study analyzed muscle fibers from thigh muscle biopsies performed on six world/Olympic-class female athletes, nine national-caliber female athletes, and six national-caliber male athletes during the 2017 World Weightlifting Championships.
> 
> ...


Sauce https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/women...UuFGXVhH8cGV9CnrA-zHEpfCg7lR2p1aLySfCXs8SGg0U


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Everyday is leg day  Some random workouts from last week

Front squats for leg and core








Pull ups for upper body strength (especially lats)









Push press (again legs, hips and shoulders)

















Deadlifts (my fav)








Yesterday was lots of shoulder presses at 85% max
Tonight back squats (heavy)

cardio includes doubleunders, kettlebells and toes to bar Good stuff


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cardio workouts also improve when you are lighter than heavier


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Why your muscles hurt so much the day after you work out*



> Ever woken up the day after a workout and wondered what you did to deserve such pain?
> 
> I'm talking about soreness. That pain can stem from several sources, and understanding what's behind yours will help you best remedy it-and find ways to potentially prevent it in the future.
> 
> ...


sauce https://www.popsci.com/exercise-mus...B_Z9XGEY2wbUoK14CSd3qG5xIUlV9h9hDpjYIg#page-3


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*8 Tips To Help Women Gain Muscle*









For many women, getting motivated to weight train is easier than ever; after all, there are a wide range of health- and physique-related reasons to pick up the iron. Unfortunately, as women, we just don't have the level of anabolic hormones in our body that men do, so building muscle is, and probably always will be, more challenging. This does not mean, however, that it's impossible! It's just going to take a strategic approach.

Here to share some of their best tried-and-true muscle-building tips are the fit beauties from NLA. Listen, learn, and grow!

*Eat Enough!*
The "eat no more than absolutely necessary" approach won't suffice if you want to add muscle. In fact, figure pro and NLA-sponsored athlete Jessie Hilgenberg says eating enough is one of her top priorities, which is one reason why she leapt at the opportunity to show us what's in her fridge.















It's all about eating to fuel your muscles," she says. "A lot of us can't get over that hurdle of gaining muscle, because we simply aren't eating enough to support and maintain growth."

She likes using the IIFYM (if it fits your macros) approach, as it allows her to figure out the best formula that fits her body. "It breaks it down into how much protein, carbs, and fat you should be eating for your activity level," Hilgenberg explains, "and often, it's more than you think!"

*Do The Splits*
There's nothing wrong with full-body workouts. Many women are able to build appreciable muscle by training every major muscle group a few times a week, especially when they first start. But if your total-body approach isn't taking or has plateaued, it might be time to try a body-part split.









This is what finally worked for NLA athlete and bikini competitor Theresa Miller, which is why she advises hitting each main muscle group alone for maximum intensity. "It's important to come up with a good weekly training schedule that best suits you and your body type and goals," she says. "I like to devote specific days to focus on certain muscle groups such as shoulders, back, and legs."

There are many ways you can organize your split. For example:

2-4 workouts a week: Push/pull (squats and pressing motions one day, pulling motions the next)
2-4 workouts a week: Upper body; lower body
3 workouts a week: Legs; push; pull
4 workouts a week: Chest and triceps; back and biceps; legs; shoulders and abs
Here's the catch: These workouts should still be hard! Embrace the challenge, and find out what #legday is all about. It could be just the thing to take your results to the next level.

*Cut Back The Cardio*
When you increase calories and protein, it can be tempting to up your cardio as well. After all, you don't want to gain the wrong type of weight, right? Jessie Hilgenberg says that mental trap might be just the thing that's holding you back. "You don't need to spend hours doing cardio-especially when you're looking to add muscle," she says.

It can help to think of it this way: Every calorie you burn on the treadmill is one that your body won't use to build muscle. If you're looking for a challenge to replace all that cardio, Hilgenberg advises hopping into the squat rack and pushing new limits rather than continuing to submit to your old ones.

*Lift Heavy*
For NLA athlete and bikini pro Amy Updike, results came when she started really adding weight to the bar. "I try to lift the heaviest weight I can while still maintaining proper form and reaching the range of 8-12 reps per set," she explains. "Heavier weight for me means the muscle has to grow in order to lift it."









Don't expect to get a lot stronger overnight, though. Slowly add weight to the bar, giving your body a chance to rise to the challenge. While you may not add weight to every lift in each workout you do, you should see a gradual upward trend. If it's been six months and you are still using the same weights, consider this a clear sign that you need a change of approach.

*Get Serious About Your Form*
When you're doing endless reps with tiny light weights, you can get away with sloppy form. That changes once you commit to lifting heavier. Form needs to become a top priority!









"Don't get sloppy," advises Miller. "Always do slow, controlled movements when hitting each rep. This will help you feel the movement and the burn in the right places.

One great thing about that 8-12 rep range is that it is low enough to help you gain some strength, but high enough that you'll feel that crucial mind-muscle connection-the feeling that helps you ensure you're working the right muscle fibers and getting the most from each exercise you do.

*Snack On Protein*
Most effective muscle-building nutritional approaches share two rules that go hand in hand: "get enough calories" and "get enough protein."

"I have found that when I eat plenty of protein throughout the day on a regular basis, my muscles are able to utilize the protein and grow most effectively," says Updike. "Without enough protein in my diet, my muscles cannot repair and grow."

This doesn't mean you have to go the "eat a dozen identical meals a day" route. It could just mean that each meal contains a solid protein source, and when you snack, make sure it's a protein-rich snack. Those two choices can make a huge difference.

*Take Rest Days Seriously*
One nice thing about following body-part splits or other lifting programs is that they have programmed rest days. The bad thing? Sometimes you don't want to rest, or you feel like it's going to be a step back. Hilgenberg insists this isn't the case.

"Giving your muscles the opportunity to recover is key," she says. "It's easy to try to work the muscles heavily in an effort to make them grow, but you have to be careful of overworking your muscles-particularly if you're hitting individual muscle groups hard."

She recommends setting aside a day or two each week where you limit yourself to only light activity-a walk, anyone?-and take a break from all lifting. "During this time, you are giving your muscles the opportunity to repair, and in return, this will cause growth."

*Train To Technical Failure*
Read about training online, and you'll see "failure" discussed a lot in various forms. The term you need to remember is "technical failure." This means that by the time the set is finished, you can't complete another rep using good form.









This sends your muscles an unmistakable message to grow, and it's precisely what Updike does to help enhance her results. "I try to lift as intensely and heavy as possible so that I am literally failing and unable to do more reps by the end of most sets, and almost always the last set of every exercise," she explains. "This fully fatigues the muscle, breaking it down and leading to more repair and growth."

Just to be clear, this doesn't mean pushing yourself so hard that you barely survive each set! You shouldn't be squeezing out extra reps using poor form to hit your target rep range. If that's the case, it's time to lighten the weight so you can manage with better form.

Sure, it can be hard to find that sweet spot between intensity and safety. But once you do, you'll be setting yourself up for success. When that happens, do what these women did and share the wealth with our readers!









sauce https://www.bodybuilding.com/conten...LZeqru5YxQ7FYdbmrwsU6np29dguGxK_DjZJHuHo8Jip8


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Butt Building-Fixing Your Flat Butt!*

As you and I know we have all been blessed with different body types. Some may think of their derriére as a blessing, while others would rather say their rear is a curse! I say, let's work with what you have and turn your butt into your sexiest and most loved body part!

I have outlined for you some of the most affective proven butt building exercises. Each day that it's time to train your lovely lower body, choose three exercises from the list below. Consistency is absolutely key in seeing, and feeling results.
*
The Resistance Exercises
1. Barbell Squat*
Squats are an excellent and proven way of training your gluteus maximus (butt). You can add resistance by performing them while holding dumbbells in your hands or with a bar across your shoulders. If you opt for the bar (advanced), make sure you have a spotter unless the resistance is very light.









Varying the width of your feet will change the emphasis of the exercise. The closer together your feet are, the more your quads (front of the thighs) will work. As you move your feet further apart, you'll feel the exercise more in your hips and butt. You should always have someone check your form to be sure you're doing squats properly.

If you go to a gym, the leg press machine may be easier to use than doing squats with a bar, and it attacks the same region.

*2. Lunges*
Lunges are another exercise that works your glutes. Singer Jessica Simpson was noted to have fallen in love with lunges as she sculpted her body to fit her daisy duke shorts in The Dukes of Hazzard.









Here are several different types of lunges:

Stationary lunges
Walking lunges
Alternating lunges
Side lunges
As a refresher on how to do a lunge, let's review the stationary lunge with dumbbells.

Hold two dumbbells to the side of your body. Bring one leg forward and stand so that you have good balance. Bend both legs and allow the dumbbells to bring your body down towards the ground, making sure your front knee does not go past your toes. At this time the other knee will almost touch the floor; then come back up. Do all of the reps with one leg forward and then continue with the second leg.

*3. Hip Extension*
Hip extension is a movement that I will always include in my pre-contest training or when I want my butt to look its best. This exercise, which I have learned as "Flutter Kicks" will surely make your hamstrings and glutes burn with delight. OK, maybe this doesn't sound like fun to you, but if you simply give me a chance here, you may start enjoying it as much as I do.

On a step or platform, (or on your bed if you train at home) lie facedown with hips on the edge of the step, legs straight with toes resting lightly on the floor. (If you are using a bed, your legs will be off the edge and your feet high off the floor.) Squeeze your glutes and hamstrings and straighten the legs until they are level with the hips.

Lift one leg higher then the other and alternate. Move each leg as though you are doing a flutter kick in water. Try doing 3 sets of 20 repetitions on each leg.

Do you want more? Once you have done your 3 sets of Flutter Kicks, in the same position, contract your glutes and hamstrings so that your legs are parallel with the floor and move your legs open, then close. When you close them, have one leg cross over the other. Alternate each rep, which leg is crossing over. Try doing 2-3 sets of 20 repetitions on each leg.

*4. Deadlifts*
Deadlifts are excellent for your hamstrings, butt and lower back, but form is critical! Start by standing with your feet hip-width apart, and your weights in front of thighs (bar or dumbbells). Keeping back flat and abs in, bend forward from the hips and lower your torso until your weights reach your shins.









This is where it's time to SQUEEZE your butt to raise back up. Remember to keep your weights (bar) close to your legs throughout the entire range of motion, with just the slightest bend in the knees. Make sure that you don't hyper extend your knees. Do 3 sets of 8-12 reps.

*Stepping Your Way To Tight Buns*
Stairmasters and climbers when used at a slower frequency with honest, normal steps will recruit your butt muscles into action. Do you ever see people at the gym leaning on the machine with their arms and staying on their tiptoes? You have either seen them, or are one of them.

Spending 30 minutes on the climber, cheating your way through each step will not bring you results. Feel your body weight as you step down through your heel of each foot. The benefit of completing full steps rather than short mini steps is that your legs and glutes will be enjoying a better workout, as will your heart.

Yes this way may be more challenging but it's the challenge that will raise your cheeks and heart rate = burned calories = fat loss. If you think that steppers will make your butt bigger, you may be eating more then you think. Steppers and a treadmill (on a high incline for walking) have been the foundation for keeping my butt firm, and round.

Start at 20 minutes 3 days / wk. If you want to make noticeable changes, step your way up to 30 - 45 min sessions, 5 - 6 days a week.
*
Final Points*
Before I let you hit the gym, there are a few points that are important to know.

You can't choose where you gain weight. If you start eating more and lifting weights, there is no guarantee that your butt will be the area reaping the benefits.
The shape of your butt is primarily based on genetics. Looking at your parents or other relatives you will probably notice that you have inherited some of their genes.
Doing lower body exercises (along with upper body training and cardio) and eating more calories than you burn can help you build muscle but your genetics will decide how much your butt can really change.
There isn't one magic exercise that will make your butt change. Consistency in the gym paired with a nutrient packed eating plan with adequate amounts of protein will be your keys to bringing out the best your glorious glutes have to offer!

sauce https://www.bodybuilding.com/conten...irhUEdNSlnZ9gvWLAjUDM3zRzUHEXXra_VEMgcrJ8ARdM


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*What Is The Best Kind Of Exercise To Lose Weight?*

Some people will have you believe that the only way to change your body is to leave yourself in a sweaty heap in the gym every day or tie yourself to the treadmill or elliptical for hours at a time. This doesn't have to be the case!

If you're new to the exercise world, it's OK to simply start off by filling your life with activities that you enjoy. It could be running, playing racquetball, hiking, or Sunday soccer with your friends. Whatever keeps you active for 60 minutes, 3-4 times per week, will help you feel good and experience some success.

But along with that kind of activity, it's a perfect time to include more structured training. In particular, it's important to focus on strength training and cardio, especially in the form of high-intensity interval training.

*Strength training: *What? Isn't lifting weights better for bodybuilding or getting huge, rather than losing fat? Believe it or not, it's an essential part of lasting weight control.

"It's understandable if you're hesitant to believe that, but here's why it works: Muscle tissue burns more calories than fat, even when you are just sitting in front of the TV," explains registered dietician Susan Hewlings, Ph.D., in Bodybuilding.com's Foundations of Fitness Nutrition video course. "The more you have, the more you'll be able to burn. It also gives you control over your health and appearance in a way that simple calorie control can't, and helps develop the strength and energy you need to fit more total activity in your life."

The benefits don't end there. Resistance training also has profound beneficial effects on your bones and joints and helps to prevent osteoporosis (loss in bone mineral density), sarcopenia (loss of muscle mass), and lower-back pain, assuming you use proper exercise form.

Of course, there are plenty of different ways to approach strength training: fast-paced or slow, high reps or low, a bodybuilding-style body-part split or full body, just to name a few. There's really no wrong answer, and a lifter will cycle through all of them over the course of years. But researcher Jim Stoppani, Ph.D., suggests giving serious consideration to full-body training, particularly if fat loss is your goal.

*Cardio and HIIT:* The word "cardio" may bring to mind a treadmill with a TV set on top, but that's only one way to get it done.

High-intensity interval training, or HIIT, can also be a very effective weight-loss tool. It's pretty easy to incorporate into any fitness plan because it can be applied to a variety of settings and different types of equipment can be used.

*Another positive:* The best HIIT workout is often the simplest. For example, a popular introductory workout is to bike hard for 30 seconds, then rest for 30 seconds. Continue in this fashion for 10 minutes at first, building up over time to 20 minutes, with a light warm-up and cool-down of about 5 minutes of easy peddling on either end. Two or three brief sessions like this a week, along with some lifting, and you can achieve some surprising results!

If you're looking for something more systematic, the most popular weight-loss programs in Bodybuilding.com All Access share a common thread: They give your lungs and heart a calorie-burning challenge, but also lead you toward a healthy overall body composition and muscle growth.

*Your Attitude*
Not every day is going to be a great day, and sure, you'll encounter the occasional hiccup or low point when it comes to your nutrition and training plan. Know that now and accept it. But if you stay dedicated to controlling portions and being a little more active, you'll slowly but surely see those pounds come off.

By far, the most important part of implementing healthier habits into your lifestyle is bettering your self-image and happiness. How you look is not nearly as important as how you feel. Maintain positivity and you'll see the changes you want to see!

sauce https://www.bodybuilding.com/conten...VMkxo-59FODceSX2i-9sd4UFle6eQU_m1zl9aoixScRuc


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*How To Do Body Squat Correctly*

*Why Squat Exercise?:* If you want to keep a good mobility and balance in old age, you must include squats in your workout routine. Many elderly and those with knee problems tend to avoid squats, thinking they would damage knees. There's really no need to abstain away from them. Instead, just make sure you're doing them properly, and avoid using weights.

Even though the squat is really a full body movement that works just every muscle group in the body, but primarily it's a lower body exercise.

*Which Muscle Groups Squats Work Out?*
Mainly, it works out the following muscles; quadriceps, gluteus maximus, hamstrings, hip adductors, hip abductors, gastrocnemius (calf), soleus, tibias anterior, rectus abdominals and erector spine.

Whether your aim is to gain strength or lose weight, squats are one of the fastest ways to get there.

*BENEFITS OF THE SQUAT EXERCISE*
Squats are an excellent exercise for training the lower body and core muscles. If done regularly and properly they help to strengthen thighs and buttocks. Let us learn what squats can do for us:

*(i) Build And Strengthen Muscles Throughout Your Body*: When done correctly, they can effectively set off release of testosterone and human growth hormone (HGH) in your body, which help over all muscle development.

*(ii) Enhance Fat Burning: *Muscles consume higher calories even when they're not being worked, and your leg muscles are some of the "largest" muscles in your body.

For every 10 pounds of muscle you gain, you burn about 500 to 700 more calories per day than before.

*(iii) Improve Balance And Mobility: *They increase leg and bone strength, thereby your core get stabilized. They contribute to improve your overall balance and thus can help prevent falls.

*(iv) Prevent Injuries:* If you have weak stabilizer muscles, ligaments, and connective tissues, you are more prone to injuries in general, but especially athletic injuries. By including squats in your work out regime, you can strengthen all of these and reduce possibilities of injury by improving your range of motion and flexibility.

*(v) Enhance Athletic Performance:* Studies have found that squats help athletes run faster and jump higher. This is why squats are a part of almost every professional athlete's fitness regime.

*(vi) Strengthen Your Buttocks And Tone Up Abdominals*: Besides engaging your leg muscles, squats also help tone and tighten your buttocks and abs. Squatting also helps build muscles that play important role in the regulation of glucose, lipid metabolism, and insulin sensitivity. So, they consequently control chronic diseases like cardiovascular disease, diabetes, and obesity. Read here for 45 Minutes Best Workout Program.

*How To Do Body Squats Correctly : Steps-By-Steps?*
Body squats are highly versatile. You can do them anywhere as you are only using your own body weight. Here is step-by-step guide on how exactly to do a perfect squat?

1. Stand tall with your head facing forward and your chest held up and out.

2. Position your feet slightly wider than your hips. Some trainers stand with their feet shoulder-width apart or slightly wider. Both positions are ok. Your toes should be pointed slightly outward - about 5 to 20 degrees outward.

3. Extend your arms straight out in front of you, parallel to the ground, to help keep your balance. If you like, you may bend the elbows or clasp the fingers.

4. Look straight ahead and pick a spot on the wall in front of you. You'll want to look at this spot the entire time you squat, not looking down at the floor or up at the ceiling.

5. Sit back and down like you're sitting into an imaginary chair. While lowering your body, push your hips back, bend your knees and push your body weight into your heels.

Note: Experts recommend that your weight should be on the heels and the balls of your feet, as if you were pasted to the ground.

6. Keep your head facing forward as your upper body bends forward a bit. Rather than allowing your back to round, let your lower back arch slightly as you descend.

7. Lower down so your thighs are as parallel to the floor as possible. Keep a neutral spine at all times. This means don't round your back, but also don't hyperextend and over accentuate the natural arch of your back. Never let your knees go over your toes. Your chest should be lifted at all times not rounded.

8. Pause then lift back up in a controlled movement. While doing so, keep your body tight, and push through your heels to bring yourself back to the starting position.

*Squat Exercise Tips*
(i) While you squat, keep your entire body tight all the time.

(ii) While lowering your body, keep pushing your hips backwards as your knees begin to bend. It's important that you start with your hips back, and not by bending your knees.

(iii) Keep your back straight, with your neutral spine, and your chest and shoulders up. Keep looking straight ahead at an imaginary spot in front of you.

(iv) As you squat down, focus on keeping your knees in line with your feet. Watch you knees! When they start to come inside the toes, push them out (but not wider than your feet).

(v) Squat down until your thighs are parallel to the ground. Anything less than parallel is a partial squat.

(vi) Squeeze your butt at the top to make sure you're recruiting your glutes. Make sure to keep your body and core tight all the time.

Start with 3 sets of 10 squats. As you get used to the movement then add more reps (12, 15). 
Note: Due to the fact that our bodies are different and also majority of the population has some sort of mobility issue, none of the "perfect" squats will look exactly the same. So, if your squat looks different than the person next to you that does not mean you're doing it wrong!

sauce https://justfitnesshub.com/how-to-d...xOAYdAt0lJp3jnrXD496TJkR4KKs0BCSQPpL1zfslBcMs


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Cyclelicious, Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*This Is the Effect Working Out Has on Your Bones*

_How active you are as a kid affects your bones forever._

Bone is a living tissue that reacts to the stresses we place on it. Every year, about 10 percent of our oldest bone matter is expelled from the body and replaced by fresh bone, and exercise and sports can make that incoming fresh bone denser and stronger than it'd be if we just sat on the couch, says Michael Econs, a physician and member of the American Society for Bone and Mineral Research and a professor at the Indiana University School of Medicine.

Many articles will tell you this effect is all about "building bone," but calling it "building bone" makes it sound like building muscle, and the effect isn't quite that straightforward. A person retains the ability to build muscle throughout life. When we ask too much of a muscle during exercise-like a grueling weight training session or running a marathon-the damaged muscle responds by repairing itself to be even stronger.

Bone, too, grows stronger through adolescence and young adulthood by responding to heavy impacts and loads, such as running and lifting weights, by regrowing bigger and stronger. But unlike muscle, there's an age cutoff by which bones can't grow larger. Peak bone mass is the point at which a person's skeleton has grown as big as it'll ever be, and although the right kind of exercise can maintain that size by replenishing it with strong, dense bone, from that point forward you can only maintain or slow down gradual age-related bone loss. Research by the National Institutes of Health and the Centers for Disease Control says we reach peak bone mass between 25 and 30 years old.

Bone is constantly turning over through a process in which cells called osteoclasts dig tunnels through bone, and then cells called osteoblasts re-pave those tunnels with new bone. Econs acknowledges that it sounds like an inefficient system, but it has to work this way because you obviously need to be able to use your bones while those repairs are taking place.

"'If you think about it in terms of building a bridge that you can't touch for 80 or 90 years, you want to build in a self-repair mechanism,' he says, 'so if you have a micro-crack, (those cells) can come in and dig out the bad or old bone and lay down new, fresh bone.'"

Nobody has to work as hard to regain bone mass as astronauts returning from orbit. After a mission of four to six months in space, astronauts lose two to nine percent of bone mass throughout their whole bodies, according to NASA, which they spend many months trying to regain after returning to Earth. "There was a long-standing knowledge gap about the ability of the astronauts to gain back the bone mass that was lost in space," says Jean Sibonga, lead scientist of NASA's Bone and Mineral Laboratory at Johnson Space Center.

It's possible, Sibonga says, for an adult to gain net bone mass by training with weights two to three times one's bodyweight. The problem is how you measure bone mass. To measure the progress of bone regeneration in the months after astronauts return to Earth, the Laboratory uses areal bone mineral density (BMD), a common technique in which two X-ray beams of different energy are fired into a bone. Areal BMD is limited to two-dimensional measurements and unable to detect three-dimensional changes in size and shape, Sibonga says, "so, while we report that areal BMD can be recovered, the overall structure and 'strength' of the bone itself may be different."

If, through genetics or good exercise and nutrition during adolescence, you achieved a high peak bone mass, you'll fare better as you age, Sibonga says. Age-related bone loss percentage will be lower, and it'll have a lower effect on the bone's strength overall. "We have seen net gain in bone mineral density when assessing on an individual basis," Sibonga says, pointing out that blog-site headlines talking about "building bone" are trying to make observations of trends on a population-wide scale.

In other words, your ship most likely sailed a long time ago, back when you were a student who cared more about pizza and skipping class than worrying about the size of your future self's skeleton. "For the most part, standard exercise interventions after 30 will not increase bone mass," Econs says. "[But] the next-worse thing you can do for bone-besides spaceflight-is to sit on the couch and not get any weight-bearing exercise."

To encourage bone to regrowth as strong as existing bone and not waste away, you have to perform activities with hard impacts or heavy loading of the skeletal system, such as weight lifting and running, Econs says. Cycling and swimming don't induce stronger bones because they don't load the skeletal system enough. Even walking, Econs says, is enough to preserve the skeleton.

Few studies and few words are said about bone regeneration in young and middle-aged adults. Nearly all studies and talk focus on elderly men and postmenopausal women, so when an organization such as the US Department of Health and Human Services says regular exercise increases bone density, the advice tends to be interpreted as "the sky's the limit" and extrapolated to all ages and populations, giving false hope to people who want to turn their scraggly toothpick arm bones into those like the Croods'.

Dig a little further into that 2008 Committee Report, and you see that talk of bone gains is not about net gains-ending up with bones larger than when you started-but about stemming the loss of bone, or breaking even. "Although a benefit of one to two percent (of increased BMD) per year may seem small," it reads, "this is roughly equivalent to preventing the decrease in BMD that would typically occur over one to four years in postmenopausal women and elderly men."

You work out to maintain what bone you have by adulthood, not to keep growing it bigger like a muscle. Aside from those few individual cases Sibonga alludes to, you've got all the bone you're going to get. The trick now is to work hard to keep from losing it.

Sauce https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...PfYyHaVbm_NolCg7q89jO4Vfsf7SC2roGSekZeMVMYV74


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My crossfit gym holds a "plank-off" comp each year. I won it 2 years ago by holding the plank for 10 minutes  I must have had a good day. Holding a plank for 1 minute and longer is tough ... this woman is the G.O.A.T.!

*Dana Glowacka raises the women's planking world-record to over four hours*









Anyone who has performed a plank knows how deceivingly difficult they are.

How hard can it possibly be to lay forward with just your forearms and toes touching the ground? The answer is very and almost everybody has their legs shaking after just a few minutes.

However, if your name is Dana Glowacka, then we're not talking in minutes but hours.

The Montrealer set an astonishing new world-record in the women's plank this month, clocking an eye-watering time of 4 hours and 20 minutes at the First International Plank Training Conference.

It doesn't bear thinking about just how painful that would be, but Glowacka absolutely shattered the former record that stood at a comparatively paltry 3 hours and 30 minutes.

NEW PLANKING WORLD RECORD
That's pretty impressive going and footage of Glowacka during the attempt shows she was shaking far less than many of us would be after 30 seconds.

The fitness enthusiast has built up her core strength through activities like yoga and admits that her very first plank 'only' lasted four minutes.

Writing on Instagram after the event, she penned: "My brother surprised me with a literally 24 hours trip to just support me and push the button of starting and ending line of the new world record set for the Longest Abdominal Plank of 4hrs, 20min.

"Here he is...my brother, standing strong by my side like an Angel."

As far as the men's record is concerned, Mao Weidong of China raised the record to an unfathomable 8 hours and 1 minute during an event in May 2016.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Found this link with the article posted about Kate Courtney's XC win. Her core strength workout is badass... most of these I would have to do scaled and gradually work on progression to prescribed.

https://www.bicycling.com/training/a26813879/kate-courtney-balance-core-strength-exercises/


----------



## Gray-Sama (Jun 6, 2019)

Hello!

Wow this is really helpful not only for the young ones but also to parents like us! Thank you!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Interesting article talking about the virtues of lifting heavy for athletes doing endurance type sports

*Heavy Lifting For the Endurance Athlete Part 1: Learning the 7 Key Exercises*

Strength and power training enhances running economy, corrects imbalances, prevents injury, and increases resting metabolic rate. Furthermore, numerous studies have shown that strength training improves time-trial performance and VO2max in competitive endurance athletes.

*Addressing Your Limiters*
Before beginning a strength program, it is important to address areas that might limit performance. Limitations can arise from repetitive training such as swimming, biking, and running. Endurance athletes spend so much time performing the same movement patterns over and over again. The imbalances that come up can lead to discrepancies between limbs, produce injuries, and can potentially hinder performance.

Cyclists typically have very strong quadriceps, yet weak hamstrings and hip stabilizers. Runners tend to have strong quads and calves, but disproportional glutes and shin muscles. Triathletes often have dysfunctional hips, knees, and ankles. These imbalances lead to discrepancies between limbs, produce injuries, and can potentially hinder performance. Common areas for triathletes include dysfunctional hips, knees, and ankles. In order to reduce the limiters, it is important to warm up well before exercising, stretch well afterward, and take advantage of soft tissue modalities for recovery.

The combination of these three when used regularly can do wonders for performance by minimizing limiters. Another method of reducing limitations is by incorporating mobility and stability exercises. These exercises can help improve the quality and efficiency of movement within a joint or help it to remain steady when the joint is under stress, both of which are very important for triathletes.

*Exercise Selection*
One of the most important parts of a well designed strength program is exercise selection. Without the right selection, the end result may not be there, as well as a large waste of time. Endurance athletes should prioritize multi-joint exercises (such as a squat), exercises capable of heavy loads (such as a deadlift), and exercises that focus on power development (such as a box jump). Stick to basic lifts for success.

*Establish Proper Form*
Once these simple aspects are incorporated, it is important to develop a baseline of strength and establish proper form. To do this, perform the exercises that will make up your strength program with a focus on technique and a lighter weight. If you are having issues with a particular exercise, go slower, and improve your control over the weight. When you feel like you can control the weight well, begin to add resistance.

*7 Key Exercises*
The following text and videos will show you how to perform seven exercises that you can use for your strength routine. Remember, warm up well before starting and don't forget to stretch well afterwards.

*DEADLIFT*
Start with the barbell on the floor. Keep your chest up, hips back, and pull the bar until you have locked your hips and knees. Make sure your lower back remains neutral.









*BOX JUMP*
Jump on a box and land as gently as possible. Step down and repeat.









*ROMANIAN DEADLIFT*
Grip the bar shoulder width, pinch your shoulder blades together and keep your chest up. Lower the bar toward the top of your feet by bending at the hips while keeping the bar as close to your body as possible.

*SQUAT*
Rest a barbell on your upper back. Squat down until your hips are below your knees. Focus on going as deep as possible to work the posterior chain. Push back on your heels as you perform each rep.

Front squat (works the core)








Back squat works glutes, legs and back








*BENCH PRESS*
Lie on a bench with your feet flat on the floor. Lower the bar to your mid-chest. Press it back up until your arms are fully extended.

*PULL UP*
With hands shoulder width apart, begin by hanging from a bar with arms fully extended. Pull yourself up toward the bar with your chin clearing the bar. Lower yourself slowly and repeat









*PUSH PRESS*
Grasp the barbell from the rack. Start with the barbell chest high. Dip your body while bending your knees. Drive the barbell over the shoulders extending the arms overhead while explosively driving upward with your legs. Bring the barbell back to the chest.









After managing weaknesses, establishing a solid foundation, and learning proper form, greater loading can begin. For part two of this series, we will discuss how to move into the heavy lifting phase once you have the movements down and a strength base established.

sauce and videos: https://www.trainingpeaks.com/blog/...GiuqNo4rkp9TNzzw0nv-EPQaDgTfwTzPD4vTdYzoWt53E


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*The Hormone That Could Be Hindering Your Weight Loss*

Sometimes it seems impossible to lean out. You lift weights, eat clean, and you're still smack-dab in the middle of a plateau! Not only are you not losing fat, you suffer from bloating and low energy levels. Talk about adding insult to injury!

If any of this sounds familiar, you may be dealing with an overload of the hormone estrogen, a condition referred to as estrogen dominance. I sought out several endocrine (hormone) specialists to get their take on estrogen dominance and how it affects our fitness goals. Here's what they had to say.

*What Are Some Of The Benefits Of Estrogen?*
Although normally associated with the female body, estrogen is needed in both the male and female body, explains Paul Mystkowski, MD, an endocrinologist at Virginia Mason Medical Center in Seattle. For the female body, estrogen helps produce a healthy reproductive system and encourages strong bones; for males, it does the latter.

"In fact, all men normally convert testosterone to estrogen to build bone mass," says Dr. Mystkowski.

When in perfect balance, this much-needed hormone works in our favor. Unfortunately, accumulating too much estrogen is a frequent byproduct of the modern lifestyle. Estrogen can be acquired from daily norms such as stress and poor diet, negative lifestyle factors such as smoking and too much drinking, digestion issues, and more, says Maggie Ruiz-Paedae, DOM, a practitioner of functional medicine. And sometimes, this leads to problems.

*What Is Estrogen Dominance?*
One such problem is what's called estrogen dominance.

"Estrogen dominance occurs when there's too much of the female sex hormone, estrogen, floating around in someone's bloodstream," explains Dr. Ruiz-Paedae. "This can cause several undesirable symptoms in both men and women, including weight gain, water retention, breast enlargement [for females and males alike], fatigue, mood swings, sluggish metabolism, excess abdominal fat, and more."









Given this array of side effects, it's no wonder weight loss can become a struggle. That's not all, though. Dr. Ruiz-Paedae adds that unchecked estrogen dominance eventually can lead to serious health complications, including increased risk for developing prostate, uterine, and breast cancer.
*
Can Estrogen Dominance Affect Fitness?*
Yes. Hormone levels must fall within desired ranges and be balanced relative to one other. And estrogen is one hormone in particular that we cannot ignore in our quest for a lean, muscular body.

"Estrogen balance is essential for achieving and maintaining fat loss," says Natasha Turner, ND, author of "The Supercharged Hormone Diet" and several other books. "An imbalance will definitely impact your ability to build and retain lean and metabolically active muscle tissue, as well as your ability to burn fat."

*Are There Natural Ways To Lower Estrogen Levels?*
Just as there are many ways to acquire too much estrogen, there are many things you can do to get this essential hormone in check:

1. Replace Plastic Containers With Glass Or Steel
According to Dr. Ruiz-Paedae, plastics contain BPA (and other harmful chemicals) that negatively impact your estrogen levels. Although there are a variety of BPA-free products on the market, your best bet is to play it safe and go with glass!

2. Eat Liver-Supporting Foods
Since your liver is responsible for helping to remove excess estrogen and toxins from your body, make sure your diet supports healthy liver function.

Kelly Milligan, a naturopath and detoxification specialist, recommends eating foods such as leafy greens, avocados, garlic, green tea, beets, lemons, and limes to promote liver health. Adequate sleep (at least 7 hours a night) also support healthy liver function.

3. Manage Stress Levels
No one can completely avoid stress, but there are certainly things we can do to take some pressure off. Since prolonged stress encourages excess estrogen, a yoga class every week or monthly massage might be a great way to manage and reduce stress over time.

You can also find ways to incorporate de-stressing into your lifestyle, such as:

Experiencing the outdoors (hiking, walking, biking)
Watching a comedy
Light exercise
Spending time with loved ones
Practicing a hobby
Taking a break from electronics

4. Go Organic As Much As Possible
Harmful hormones and toxins can sneak into our bodies through residual pesticides on our grains, fruits, vegetables, and animal products treated with antibiotics and growth hormones. Thankfully, safer and healthier options exist. Look for labels such as grass-fed, non-GMO, and organic when buying meat and produce. Since buying organic may boost your grocery bill, save money by buying in season and visiting farmers markets.

5. Eat More Fiber
Fiber can bind to estrogen and help flush it out of your system. Great sources include leafy greens, broccoli, cauliflower, Brussels sprouts, flax, chia, artichokes, figs, apples, pears, beans and legumes, turnips, squash, peas, and berries.

If you think you may be struggling with estrogen dominance, talk to your doctor about getting proper testing done. Until then, it can't hurt to be proactive implement these strategies. They're smart health moves regardless of your estrogen status.

sauce https://www.bodybuilding.com/conten...4GRnR21rQXo00v-ppV-Z6TcP2Nc0wHCVycx9GtN_l18BM


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

6 Gym Moves Guaranteed To Make You More Athletic

Looking to improve your athletic prowess? There's more to it than just ramping up your sets and reps. To improve your overall athleticism, you need to work on not just your strength, but your power, endurance, balance, agility, and flexibility. Such a diverse set of skills calls for a diverse set of exercises, and we've got six great ones to add to your daily mix.

*1. Burpee: A Royal Invention*
When you're looking to improve your total body movement, look no further than good ol' burpees, developed in the 1930s by physiologist Royal H. Burpee. This time-tested exercise helps you build strength and power while improving your cardiovascular fitness. One set of 10-20 burpees and you'll quickly see why it makes your average treadmill session seem about as hard as sitting down.









Burpees do it all. They'll torch your quads, hamstrings, glutes, calves, and core-and give your shoulders and chest something to think about, too. They can be done as is, or supersetted with other lifts as part of a metabolic training protocol.

When you do the jumping part of each burpee, make sure your knees always land directly over your toes. This will help prevent the improper tracking that can lead to knee pain.

*2. Box Jump: It's Not Always About Height*
Box jumps are a go-to movement for boosting athleticism. And you don't need a very tall box or platform to reap big benefits. Start by jumping up the height of just one stair. Then add height as you get stronger.









Pause each time you land and step back off the box or platform one foot at a time, instead of jumping off with both feet at once. Stepping instead of jumping helps prevent impact injuries that can derail your training.
Box jumps are a total lower-body movement that, like burpees, hit your quads, hamstrings, glutes, calves, and core.

*3. Push Press: When Exercises Collide*
If you prefer heavier lifting using compound lifts, the push press will be a great addition to your workout routine. What's not to like about an exercise that combines a deadlift, a squat, and an overhead press? It's the gym version of a Heffalump.









With every rep, you'll hit your quads, hamstrings, glutes, core, back, shoulders, biceps, and triceps. Because it has such total-body activation, the push press is a great way to both increase your strength and burn more calories. You'll torch fat not only while you do this exercise, but for hours after you've laid this strange beast to rest.

*4. The Walking Lunge: Stroll To Get Swole*
If it's a lower- or full-body workout you're after, walking lunges are a must. There's no denying that heavy squats provide an unsurpassed lower-body pump, but walking lunges tend to do more to improve overall athleticism.

First, they'll test your balance and agility as you transfer your weight from step to step. Squats, and many other lower-body exercises, don't involve this same kind of weight transfer, so they don't challenge your stability to quite the same extent.









This lunge is also terrific for improving core strength, as your ab muscles contract with each lunge to help stabilize the weight over your center of balance.

Walking lunges are also good for building strength and power. By loading up enough weight and focusing on the upward movement of the lunge, you'll quickly see improvements in strength and power.

*5. Unilateral Dumbbell Snatch: Boost Your Athleticism*
Another great move for boosting your athleticism is the unilateral dumbbell snatch, which is great for improving overall performance levels.

This compound lift will challenge-and change-your body if you do it consistently. There are many ways to perform dumbbell snatches. You can time them, alternate them, or use ascending reps with them.

Like the other exercises I've described, the unilateral dumbbell snatch is a great full-body exercise that works your hamstrings, glutes, quads, core, back, shoulders, biceps, and triceps in one fluid movement. You'll get your heart rate up, build strength and power, and improve your agility.

*6. Plank Hold: The Ultimate Test For Your Core*
Finally, don't forget about the plank. In 2016, a Chinese policeman named Mao Weidong established a new world record by staying in the plank position for more than eight hours. Don't be intimidated, though. A realistic goal for most people is to hold the position for a minute or so at a time.

While this exercise itself may not actually build significant power, it'll seriously strengthen your core while building endurance. Both core strength and endurance can improve your performance on any other power-building exercises you perform.

When you can sustain a strong core, you can also improve your body's ability to transfer energy from your lower to upper torso, a valuable skill in athletic pursuits from pole vaulting to pitching.

sauce https://www.bodybuilding.com/conten...06zDRimiwiDaQYv_i6nXIjF0KGYXPlXxhB0PBozSY9M3Y


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*7 THINGS STRONG WOMEN AFTER 50 DO NOT DO*

Do you consider yourself strong? I do not mean physically strong but mentally, emotionally, intellectually strong. All the time I hear the term "strong women" like it is a rarity or some phenomenon. So, I started thinking about what it is to be strong and then applied that to women. According to Merriam-Webster dictionary, strong has a multitude of definitions but only a few describe mental state, emotion or intellect. Those that did were "well established" and "having moral or intellectual power." The remainder adjectives were more physical or applied to other elements.

*What Does It Mean to Be a Strong Woman?*
Realizing that we want women to be strong and be referred to as a strong woman, I wanted to see what that truly meant. In my view, a strong woman is one who does not necessarily need validation from society. We certainly want validation from those we love, but do not need it from people in our lives who are on the periphery. It is a woman who understands how things work and what is expected, but sets her own parameters. She walks her own path and hopes others walk with her. However, if she walks it on her own, she is OK with that as well.

A strong woman is a powerful woman. Women have a strength and a power that is mighty and can be used if we tap into it. However, a strong woman does not use this power as a weapon or to hold over others. She sees how her power can be used for good and yields it accordingly.

A strong woman is one with a capacity to love, grow, evolve and flourish. She does not let others determine her way of being, yet she does not allow her way of being to diminish someone else either. She builds up and never does anything that might break down others or herself.

7 Things Strong Women Do Not Do After 50
*
1. She Spends Little Time Feeling Sorry for Herself*
A strong woman understands that she has flaws; things won't always go her way and there will be bumps in the road. She does not waste time feeling sorry for herself, wondering about the whys and hows. Instead, she faces them head on, fixes what needs to be fixed and moves on.

*2. She Does Not Try to Please Everyone*
Strong women after 50 know what needs to happen, how to get there and does not worry about how everyone is feeling. She is not cold-hearted, but she does not allow how others feel about her to be a primary guide in what she is doing.

*3. She Does Not Try to Control Things She Knows She Can't*
A strong woman knows when she cannot change something. She accepts this and does not waste time trying. If this unchangeable thing becomes an obstacle, she simply finds a way around it.

*4. She Does Not Let Others Speak for Her*
Strong women after 50 have a voice and know this. This woman speaks up when she feels it is necessary. She is straightforward and to the point. She has her own thoughts, ideas and opinions - and is not afraid to voice them.

*5. She Does Not Put Others Down*
A strong woman does not need to break others down to build herself up. Actually, the opposite is quite true - when she builds others up she feels strong! She does not belittle or "talk around" others. She sees another person's value and embraces that, but never puts others down.

*6. She Does Not Shy Away from Risks*
A strong woman does not avoid taking risks, whether it be in her personal life or professional one. She isn't afraid to fail at trying. She sees a job she wants; she tries for it. She sees some new adventure to take; she goes for it. She does not shy away from a challenge. She is also not afraid to express her own personality in how she dresses, wears her hair, her hobbies, etc. A strong woman is not confined by the boxes that society normally puts "older" women in.

*7. She Does Not Try to Do Everything on Her Own*
In society, being vulnerable is seen as a weakness, so many people hesitate to ask for help. A strong woman realizes her weaknesses and limitations and is not afraid to ask for help. She knows her weakness is someone else's strength. A strong woman knows the courage it takes to admit she can't do it all on her own and has the strength to ask others for help.

*You ARE a Strong Woman so Be One!*

Every woman has the ability to be a strong woman. We are socialized to hide that side of us for fear of not seeming feminine enough. Women who are strong often get negative stigmas attached to themselves, but you know what? Who cares! Women can be strong and still be feminine. We can be strong and still be soft, kind, generous and amazing. Find your inner strength and cultivate it. It might be a bit scary at first, but I promise you will love that woman once you meet her!

sauce: https://primewomen.com/second-acts/...ijfFGr0CGQFaKSCnR9I4ey2qqLCQyVkIKBuNT2V2IiMps


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Women's Fitness: 4 Reasons The Word ''Toned'' Needs To Die*

''Toned''-the word litters everything from the covers of women's fitness magazines to ''fitspiration'' memes on Twitter and Instagram. It's time to let it RIP.

It's damn-near impossible to search for anything related to women's fitness without coming across the word "toned." Magazines, television advertisements, group fitness classes, and diet books all claim to help women get those "toned, sexy arms." I can't tell you how many times I've heard a friend say, "I wish my arms were more toned."

It's an epidemic.

Although I understand what my friends want and what advertisers are selling, it bothers me that women feel uncomfortable using the word "muscular" to describe their goals. I wonder when and why the word "toned" took the place of "bigger muscles" and "less body fat."

"What's the big deal?" you may ask. "It's just a word, after all." Well, words have significance, and I think the word "toned" conveys misinformation and supports stereotypes. It's become shorthand for something that doesn't exist, and replaced more accurate adjectives.

So, here are four reasons the word "toned" needs to take a hike.

*1. IT'S AN ACTUAL THING YOUR MUSCLES DO*
Despite its mainstream definition as "something ladies want their arms to look like," the actual meaning of muscle tone has biomechanical significance. Muscle tone, or tonus, is what exercise scientists and fitness experts use to describe the continuous contraction of the muscles. In other words, your muscles are always slightly tense. So, technically, the more "toned" your muscles are, the more contracted they are.

This continuous contraction is necessary. First, tonus helps keep you upright and balanced. It also helps your muscles stay prepared for any reactive tension they might need to perform. For example, if you're walking down the sidewalk and trip on a crack, your muscles will tense and your body will work to keep you upright without you consciously having to tell it to. That's much better than face-planting on the pavement.

Tonus also helps keep your muscles warm, firm, and healthy.

*2. IT'S LIMITING*
Using the word "toned" instead of "muscular" to describe a goal or a woman's body reinforces the notion that if a woman picks up more than an 8-pound dumbbell, she'll somehow look like Hulk Hogan, mustache included.

Women don't have the testosterone levels to build the amount of muscle that, say, a male bodybuilder has. One of the few exceptions is the female professional bodybuilder, but she spends years building and carving her physique, and also uses hormonal aid.

Using the word "toned" also reinforces the concept that there is a specific way women should look. Heaven forbid that ladies are actually strong and muscular. I'm not sure I've ever heard a man use the word "toned" to describe his body or his goal physique. Why are men allowed to be "buff," "muscular," or "jacked," and women are only allowed to be "toned?" There's no legit reason women should be limited in their goals or the language they use to describe those goals.

*3. IT'S A MARKETING PLOY*
Lady-focused group exercise programs like barre, pole dancing, and zumba offer "all-over tone." These classes have gotten popular because they play off the notion that women can't do the same workouts that men do. They're marketed toward women who are uncomfortable lifting weights and think that the only way to get lean is to do massive amounts of cardio.

In reality, if you want arms that have shape-i.e., you can see your biceps and shoulder caps-sitting on a stationary bike isn't going to get you there.

Now, I'm not saying that group exercise class can't be effective. But it might be unwise to assume they will work as effectively as weight-training will. Classes like Zumba are basically cardio. Don't get me wrong: Cardio can be great for fat loss, but if you don't have any muscle on your arms, leaning them down won't help you show off that "tone."

I know what you're thinking: "But my Zumba instructor is hot. She looks exactly how I want to look. She's got great arms and a flat belly." I have no doubt there are some group-exercise instructors who look amazing. However, it's important to remember that your Zumba instructor probably lifts in addition to doing cardio, and pays really close attention to what she eats.

Cardio is an essential part of a healthy exercise program-your heart is a muscle, after all-but don't make the mistake of thinking your cardio-only workouts will give you those shapely shoulders.

*4. CONVENTIONAL "HOW TO GET TONED" WISDOM IS FLAWED*
People who want to learn about training either hire a trainer or look to media sources to help them out. That's probably why you're on this site and reading this article. Nobody knows everything about everything, and beginners don't know anything-we've all been there-so we have no choice but to look elsewhere for knowledge and expertise.

The problem is that clickable, wide-reaching articles like this tell women not to lift heavy, to avoid building "excess" muscle. Other articles like this tell women to do biceps curls with 5- or 8-pound dumbbells.

Articles like the two above reason that, because women don't want to be muscular, they shouldn't use heavy weights. Instead, the authors suggest that women use super-light weight for at least 15 reps, or train using only their body weight. It sounds good in theory, but in reality couldn't be more wrong.

Muscle mass is what makes your arms, shoulders, and butt look firm and shapely. But, in order to see muscle shape on your body, you first have to build muscle. Putting on muscle is no easy task; it takes a lot of hard work and significant resistance.

Sure there are lifts, like the lateral raise, that can be difficult with even tiny dumbbells. And if you've ever done a yoga class, you know how heavy your body weight can feel. You don't always have to grab the heaviest weight possible, but your lifting sessions need to be hard. If you're curling weight so light it feels like you're holding a remote control, you won't see results.

It takes some time to grow accustomed to the pain and tightness that happen in your muscles when you're lifting, but, keep going. It'll work.

Putting more muscle on your body will also help you lean down. Having more muscle mass increases your metabolic activity level. It takes a lot of extra energy to keep those muscles working, so you'll actually burn more calories throughout the day. When your body burns more calories, you get leaner. It's a trifecta of awesome.

*GET JACKED, LADIES*
I don't know if there's anything more liberating or more empowering than being strong and letting go of any preconceived notions about how you are "supposed" to look. Your body is yours to mold into whatever shape you want and make perform however you want it to perform.

If you want a firmer butt, shoulder caps, and a lean body, then hit the weights like an animal. Leave the word "toned" behind you, and build a body worthy of more expressive adjectives!



> GYM-ONYMS
> Words to use instead
> of toned:
> 
> ...


sauce https://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/wo...abS1FO3nrB2Kl9oIIGgx0SEL4O8IxYwLw7ioQ-gaG6In4


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Friday Flex









Power cleans and jerks


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> Friday Flex
> 
> View attachment 1282291
> 
> ...


I'm NOT lifting with you!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you MSU Alum! We have good coaches and a supportive gym community


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Caturday hang snatches.
Keeping the bar close to the body, and using the hips to get that triple extension. I'm working on my speed to drop under the bar.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Maybe I missed it and a search didn't bring much up, but any specific exercises that specifically target the muscles in the knee? Those are my week points for me. Once a week I do leg press, leg curls, and leg lift at the gym at a min of 50lbs for everything no a press, which I do a min of 200lbs and max of 300lbs all done 8 reps 5x. I am looking for ways to improve my climbing up the hill and it's my knee area that is my week point. I know things will change for the harder once I adjust my estrogen level. Thanks


----------



## Tristan Wolf (Oct 21, 2019)

Why is this topic listed under “womens lodge”. Both sexes need strengt training, and exercises are unisex?

That being said, I’m pretty much doing whole body strength workout for 1.5X4 (6h per week) for the whole year.
For legs: Bulgarian deadlifts, hamstring curls, calf raises.
Before I did yoga and pilates, but stopped for the reasons of lack of time.
However I did modified my strength training - no machines, free weights and bodyweight, and composite/complex movements.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Funoutside said:


> Maybe I missed it and a search didn't bring much up, but any specific exercises that specifically target the muscles in the knee? Those are my week points for me. Once a week I do leg press, leg curls, and leg lift at the gym at a min of 50lbs for everything no a press, which I do a min of 200lbs and max of 300lbs all done 8 reps 5x. I am looking for ways to improve my climbing up the hill and it's my knee area that is my week point. I know things will change for the harder once I adjust my estrogen level. Thanks


Do you have a specific injury, limitation or are you recovering from a strain or something more serious etc. or are you needing to strengthen your legs in general?

If you are seeking to improve the strength of the knee itself (and that is usually due to weakness as a result of injury) then some targeted exercises using resistance bands is an option. You can check with a physio therapist or personal trainer. There a few band exercises I do at the gym that are in addition to strength training and conditioning that do not require much resistance but help overall.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Tristan Wolf said:


> Why is this topic listed under "womens lodge". Both sexes need strengt training, and exercises are unisex?
> 
> That being said, I'm pretty much doing whole body strength workout for 1.5X4 (6h per week) for the whole year.
> For legs: Bulgarian deadlifts, hamstring curls, calf raises.
> ...


Are you over 50 yrs old? There's also a thread in the over 50 forum other wise there are many threads started on strength training throughout the entire forum


----------



## Tristan Wolf (Oct 21, 2019)

cyclelicious said:


> Are you over 50 yrs old? There's also a thread in the over 50 forum other wise there are many threads started on strength training throughout the entire forum


I am sorry cause I'm new member and still getting my way around. I also newer used this Tapatalk app before, so I also learning how to get my way around.

I happen to be 35, and I honestly hope that younger crowd does not think that they do not need strength training just because they are not older.

But I did noticed something. I am writing from Europe (Austria). It seems to me that over here MTB is more about being strong and having a good endurance. For example, most of the people I know here are into XC, riding natural trails, climbing by pedaling, and doing the whole body workout. And many also ride road.
Americans (if Im not wrong) seem to be more about going downhill, bike parks, using cars and bike lifts, and drinking beer.
On the other hand, we do have much more time (much less work hours per week, much longer hollydays, and we tend to live closer to the trails.
Happy trails

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

cyclelicious said:


> Do you have a specific injury, limitation or are you recovering from a strain or something more serious etc. or are you needing to strengthen your legs in general?
> 
> If you are seeking to improve the strength of the knee itself (and that is usually due to weakness as a result of injury) then some targeted exercises using resistance bands is an option. You can check with a physio therapist or personal trainer. There a few band exercises I do at the gym that are in addition to strength training and conditioning that do not require much resistance but help overall.


No knee injuries as far as I know. I have no limitations either, other than my hormones are slowly adjusting. I am looking to strengthen the muscles around my knee and the nearby areas. I do at the gym use the inner & outer thigh machine for exercise along with the aforementioned ones. I am also on the exercise bike set to a reasonable resistance level for at least 20 minutes each session at the gym. What other conditioning exercises do you do? I am under 40 if that makes a difference? Thank you.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Funoutside said:


> No knee injuries as far as I know. I have no limitations either, other than my hormones are slowly adjusting. I am looking to strengthen the muscles around my knee and the nearby areas. I do at the gym use the inner & outer thigh machine for exercise along with the aforementioned ones. I am also on the exercise bike set to a reasonable resistance level for at least 20 minutes each session at the gym. What other conditioning exercises do you do? I am under 40 if that makes a difference? Thank you.


Overall leg strength is important. So is flexibility, balance, and developing explosive leg power will have huge benefits on your athletic performance for your sport (mountain biking, running, etc.)

I don't use machines for resistance training. I train with free weights (bar & rack, dumbells, kettlebells, medicine ball, boxes, skipping rope, bands etc). If you are interested in using free weights, work with a personal trainer or if that is not possible ask the gym staff to design a program and help with random form checks so you know you are doing the movements safely and effectively.

I'm not physio therapist, or fitness instructor, but I have acquired a lot of knowledge by working with excellent coaches and as a result I've developed significant strength, endurance and fitness through training.

As far as strengthening goes, definitely a lot of air squats/ single-leg squats/ back squats, Romanian deadlifts (make sure you have a trainer to insure correct form, deadlifts are a back injury waiting to happen), glute bridges/hip raises with bands and lunges for glutes and quads. They may not fix your knee, but may reduce any adverse effects or imbalances that might occur. Banded pause squats will also help strengthen the quads and glutes. These general movements will work the muscles around your knees (quads, glutes, hamstrings, calves)

It's important to work the entire body so I assume you are working on upper body (shoulders, core, etc) to create balance and overall strength and conditioning. Pushups, ring rows, shoulder presses, pullups etc.

Never lift heavy without getting the form down first. Get a coach, take a video, ask someone else, get feedback. You should feel confident and at ease in every lift before even trying to go heavy.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Thank you. I had a coach(he was the trainer to a few pro wrestlers) a decade ago for a month and a half & really taught me how to use the machines at the gym. So, I have a routine I do at the gym. I know I should go more often, but sometimes I am just a little out if it and only go 2 instead of 3 times a week. I do walk a mile almost daily though.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I think Cyclelicious is amazing! Great pix.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Thank you mtbx


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*5 Staple Exercises You Should Do At Any Age!*

Fitness doesn't stop as you age. Sure, you might have to make adjustments to your plan and goals as you get older-and spend less time swinging from the monkey bars-but foundational fitness movements are there to stay.

Not sure which exercises are good for life? Don't fret, we've got you covered. Unless you're suffering from a specific injury or health problem, these five exercises deserve a lifetime spot in your workout routine. These are the gym gems that will benefit you no matter your age.

*1. Squat*

The squat is often called the King of Exercises, and for good reason! You can do this multijoint movement anywhere, it's one of the best lower-body exercises in the book, and it has massive carryover to your daily life. Squats hit all your big leg muscles, front to back-quads, hamstrings, and glutes.









Start with bodyweight squats, and work yourself up to adding plates on the bar.

*2. Deadlift*

The deadlift is a two-for-one compound movement that targets both the upper and lower body. It works several muscle groups, including your back, glutes, and legs. Deadlifts are, however, one of the most misused moves, so make sure you learn proper deadlift form before adding weight.

As you're learning the deadlift, it's a good idea to take video of your exercise execution, and if possible, have a trainer give you feedback. Oh, and if you don't have a barbell, don't worry! Deadlifts can also be done with dumbbells.

*3. Plank*
Planking regularly will give you tight core muscles that not only look good, but also prevent backaches and promote good posture. Plus, it's easy to plank! Facing the floor, rise up onto your toes with your arms bent. Rest your upper body on your lower arms.

Lift your body completely off the floor, keeping your core tight. Hold the position for 30 seconds or more, depending on your strength. If that's too easy, try lifting one leg in the air.









*4. Farmer's Walk*
This functional movement will do you loads of good both in and out of the gym. You can think of it as carrying heavy shopping bags; just lift two heavy weights (like dumbbells) and hold them at either side of your body, arms extended. Take small, deliberate steps for time or distance, and then lower the weights slowly to the ground. Just walk and carry, baby! This will improve your stamina and make errands easier, too!

*5. Turkish Get-Up*
This strength-building move is harder than it looks! Even though they require some technique, Turkish get-ups target your whole body, especially your core. This involves gradually rising from a lying-down position, one limb at a time, until you're standing. You'll also need to hold a weight (barbell, kettlebell or a bottle of water if you're not strong yet). The hand holding the weight must remain above you at all times.








sauce https://www.bodybuilding.com/images...xercises-you-should-do-at-any-age-1-700xh.jpg


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

She's not lifting heavy but even Marilyn Monroe understood the benefits of strength training (in jeans and halter top!)

































I can relate


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Finding Inspiration to Drive Motivation and Enhance Performance*

Whether you've been an athlete for years, are just starting your venture in strength training, or want to live an overall healthier lifestyle, at some point you will likely confront an absence of motivation. Taking the time not only to recognize but also examine your initial motivation, where it came from, why you want to achieve the goals you've set out for yourself, and how practical your goals are will be greatly beneficial in making lasting change and seeing growth. By reexamining what your big picture is, your goals become more tangible and your motivation turns to habit, discipline, and success over time. In sport, but also in life, we tend to be most successful when following a plan that allows flexibility within specific constraints. Knowing that your motivation will likely shift over time and being prepared to adjust your goals and anticipate their completion will also help in establishing new goals and develop goal oriented habits.

New beginnings and the establishment of habits often come with mixed feelings of excitement and novelty as well as fear of change. Change is uncomfortable. No matter how much we may need it, the mind and body resist change because it creates imbalance in homeostasis making adherence such a challenge. Typically, when we are trying to problem solve we look at tools we've used in the past. By discovering new tools and strategies in the present to overcome obstacles, we enter a state of novelty which in its truest form is a state of mindfulness, exploration, and relaxation. Biologically, entering a state of novelty reduces stress hormones including cortisol, norepinephrine and epinephrine while secreting dopamine, a pleasure receptor. There is no likelihood of being simultaneously mindful and obsessive, you have either one or the other. Mindfulness is not only an excellent coping strategy to reduce obsessive thinking but also allows you to focus on the present, seek discovery, and see opportunity clearly.

Athlete or not, we all have easy and hard days; days when you're straight killing it and days when you're simply going through the motions. The distinct difference between a hard day and easy day is effortlessness; you feel your most happy, confident, highest self-able to meet challenges head on and mediate any dilemma that comes your way. More often than not, this is when the foundations of nutrition, sleep, hydration, personal life and social life are in harmony.

Nevertheless, there must be days when you're just going through the motions to teach yourself that you can grind through the BS. Sometimes dragging through the mud for a little while is the only way to come to terms with how awful it feels fighting through a workout being sick, angry, or distracted. It doesn't take long to be in that headspace and realize that sacrificing performance isn't worth the setback of achieving monster goals.

Working out only when you feel a certain way is one of the biggest disservices you can do yourself. Only training when you're happy can be just as limiting as only training when you're pissed off. Expecting some off- training days and adapting to it in a controlled manner every once in a while, being aware that it's only temporary is extremely powerful. If you can leave the gym without feeling completely defeated means you've won. This is a pinnacle point where your inner warrior is tested and you face the question of: "Can I use this pain and frustration as motivation to see what I'm truly made of?"

Motivation sparks change, which won't necessarily be a lasting feeling. Motivation is the key in the car's ignition and the foot on the pedal revving the engine. It is deliberate in taking the first step required to advance forward. Inspiration, on the other hand, is the driver of the car. It enforces the speed and direction. Inspiration is the level-headed driver keeping the car moving. Motivation is what gets you started and gives a reason to do something we wouldn't normally do, inspiration is what keeps you going and has great meaning.

Considering all types of stress is important in understanding where or why we are lacking motivation. Unless you're a high-level athlete whose day is spent training and includes the support of teammates and coaches, you're probably dedicating 1-2 hours a day training 4-5 days of the week. In the overall scope, the time spent in the gym is just a fraction of your day, but the physical stress combined with stress at work, with family, or a significant other, piles up. Working through the emotional and physical stressors, those within your immediate control, can often combat the magnification of external stressors such as environment, work, and relationships that are out of our immediate control.

The body doesn't distinguish one type of stress from another and the aforementioned stressors accumulate one in the same, having profound effects on the mind and body. The central nervous system serves as a protective barrier, and if over the course of weeks or months the stress is not reduced, injury or illness will be elicited as a signal to slow down and pay attention. Something must change at this point but having the aforementioned foundations of quality sleep, nutrition, and hydration will significantly reduce these incidences.

On a smaller scale, we also experience decision fatigue on a daily basis which is simply the gradual decline in quality of decision making ability throughout the day that affects executive function. Executive function is the brain's ability to prioritize, filter distractions, and accomplish goals. Most people can make 3-4 well thought out decisions earlier in the day but the "**** it" mindset starts to creep in toward the end of a long day. Although some people are better at pushing through, it still accounts for a mild stressor to push beyond that one more hurdle.

When someone comes to me looking to make some kind of life change, they tend to look for structure and order so they can follow a step by step routine. A routine is great in keeping you focused and on task but can become monotonous. Forming rituals to give reverence to a routine can make all the difference in managing and overcoming stress by giving a tangible purpose and sense of fulfilment in that particular act. When considering why you do something, ask yourself what it represents to you.

In reframing a certain act by associating it with intrinsic value, where it has value in itself and its usefulness and goodness just is, the purpose and outcome of that act are now based on enjoyment rather than fear. To put this in context, doing something as simple as brushing your teeth or making your bed in the morning, something you've been doing for most if not all of your life "because you have to" or "because it's what's socially acceptable" is associated with extrinsic value linked to less personally gratifying external factors. When you seek enjoyment in what you do and adjust the circumstance to you rather than adjusting you to the circumstance, you will find the depth in its significance to your life.

By translating this same significance to training, you can use specific tools to regain focus if you're walking into the gym one day after another feeling distracted and unable to minimize the noise. Try to visualize yourself having just made a meal and you've just sat down at your kitchen table to eat. You've been looking forward to this for the past twenty minutes while preparing it and as soon as you lift the fork to your mouth, you get a whiff of something rotting in the trash a few feet from you. You have two options, continue eating and endure the nauseating smell, or take out the trash, come back to your meal and eat in peace, feeling satisfied.

This same concept can be used with training. If you're distracted, you're not going to leave the gym feeling like you accomplished anything unless you take out the trash. This temporary compartmentalization of thoughts from feelings will allow you to focus your attention solely on performance, particularly on more challenging days such as those when you're learning a new technique or have a heavy lift. Going through a mental checklist and picturing yourself performing the lift with optimal form and technique before even unracking the weight is another way of creating an emotional tie with a decision.

By using self-talk, or the "voice in your head" as another tool, you're able to put yourself in the position of the observer rather than the observed. When getting amped up for a lift, make a point of talking to yourself in second person pronouns rather than first person pronouns. For example, telling yourself "You got this" rather than "I got this" has a much greater impact in providing some vital temporary motivation through a broadened perspective. Finally, take a moment to think of someone you admire and look up to. Put yourself in their position and imagine what they tell themselves when facing a difficult challenge. While doing this, imagine their voice saying this same message to you while looking you in the eye.

Every day shouldn't require this level of grit, so if you're feeling like you can't get off the hamster wheel it's definitely time to take a look at where you are. This may require you to take a week off from training or it could be as simple as turning down the music or reducing your caffeine intake. Sometimes the smallest changes can make the greatest impact. When you practice moderation, and connect with your needs, you will find that matters in the gym and in life come with ease.

sauce https://www.liftbigeatbig.com/post/finding-inspiration-to-drive-motivation-and-enhance-performance


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Thrusters (and burpees) are common workout movements in crossfit. We build our conditioning capacity in crossfit doing WODs like the one in this video. Sounds simpler than done  I'll try it for my Thursday workout.

Test Your Fitness with this High Intensity Workout from Adam Brayton's Coach






*Here's how to do it:*
100 Thrusters as quickly as possible. The only catch is you have to start with 1 burpee and every minute thereafter complete ascending numbers of burpees. For example, if you start with 1 burpee and complete 25 thrusters, on the start of the next minute you have to perform 2 burpees and start the thrusters at 26. On the minute after that, it's 3 burpees and then 4 on the next. Continue in this way until you either complete all 100 thrusters or can't continue


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Why Women Should Strength Train*

(And It Has Nothing to do With Weight Loss)

Do you really want to read another predictable article that offers up three easy steps to fix this flaw or that flaw, look better in your clothes, look like "her," or finally lose that "stubborn" fat?

I didn't think so.

Myriad calorie-torching circuits, vomit-inducing challenges, butt-blasting workouts, and strength training programs all promise to help you burn fat at faster rates than ever before. "Lose fat and finally love your body!" they promise.

This is getting very old-don't you agree?

Women should absolutely lift weights, but the reasons don't have a damn thing to do with fat loss, slimming down, or any of the other catchphrases splashed across magazine covers.









Our value as women is not determined by our body fat percentage, weight, or body shape. It's time to stop using health and fitness (e.g., weight lifting) merely as a means to build a body worthy of society's approval.

"The ultimate way to empower a woman is to give her the space to make all of the decisions she wants about her body and her life, including changing her aesthetics, without judgment."
-Molly Galbraith

*This is Why Women *Should Strength Train
(*Should if they want to experience all of these incredible benefits, that is.)*

There are so many reasons for women to strength train, and here are a just few of the best:

*Strength training is empowering.*

Many women believe they could never do a pull-up, "boy" push-ups, or other physical feats. With proper, consistent training, those goals are most certainly within reach. Without fail, any client I've trained toward performing a flawless set of push-ups and her first unassisted chin-up is instantly empowered.









Strength training allows you to discover and appreciate all that your body is capable of doing-and then do more.
Our culture places a great deal of emphasis on appearance, convincing women that how we look is the most important thing. With such a constant focus on aesthetics, it's easy to lose sight of other things that matter to us. Lifting weights shifts the focus toward our abilities. Once you bust out your first chin-up, you start wondering what else you can do, eagerly ready for the next challenge. How you look is the least important part of fitness. When you focus on what your body can do, and appreciate its many abilities, fat loss (if that's a goal of yours) just becomes a side effect.

*Strength training makes you feel great*.
Because the primary goal of many popular workout programs is simply to burn as many calories as possible, it's not surprising that people feel exhausted, sore, and unmotivated at the end of those brutal workouts. Many women completely crash after a tough week (or month) of training following one of these programs. Strength training, when done properly, can actually make you feel great. Fatigue is not an indicator of a successful workout. What matters is that you do your best and improve your performance, gradually, when possible. It's perfectly acceptable (and encouraged) to finish a weight lifting workout feeling better than when you started. This not only helps you train more effectively over the long-haul, it also helps you maintain motivation to continue training and making progress.

*Strength training positively affects your entire life.*
Lift weights and strive to get stronger, gradually, and you'll be surprised at how much easier your daily tasks become. Pay attention to your energy levels, the quality of your sleep, and how effortlessly you can play with your kids and hoist every grocery bag into the house in a single trip. Strengthening your body makes everything better-you'll see.









*Strength training builds you up, mentally and physically.*
You might be seeing the trend here by now: lifting weights makes you a better version of yourself. It's something you do to build yourself up, not tear yourself down. Fitness is not punishment for overindulging, missing a week of workouts, or for any other "negative" reason. It's an excellent tool that allows you to become the best version of yourself in many amazing ways.

To be clear there is nothing wrong with wanting to lose fat, if that is legitimately one of your goals. This article is meant to emphasize that fat loss-often assumed to be a woman's sole fitness goal-doesn't have to be your goal. You can choose instead to get stronger, challenge your body, or learn a new skill. Quite often, fat loss simply becomes a side effect of your efforts, rather than the focus.








Forget all of the BS perpetuated by much of the fitness and mainstream media that encourages you to be less. I challenge you to reject the notions that your primary goal as a woman should always be to control your weight and that working out is strictly for burning calories and whittling your waistline.

When you embrace strength training as a tool to becoming the best version of yourself, and use it to explore all the incredible things your body can do, in the process you'll discover for yourself how much more it adds to your life.









sauce 
https://www.girlsgonestrong.com/blo...R2Rr12JQDiT0rkV6MshDYKEuGirLylrtdXGY52WDnMNg4


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Keep on rockin Cyclelicious!! Always love to read your positive, encouraging, and enlightening write-ups


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Good talk and instruction for building better and stronger glutes


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm sometimes asked how often I "workout". When I say I strength train and do HIIT (high intensity intervals) 6 days a week (for one hour) and I do cardio (running and mtb) 4 to 5 times per week, the response is surprise. But I have seen measurable gains and a steady progression in strength and endurance. I've even accomplished skills such as pull ups, handstands, double unders, rope climbs etc. Things that I had never done before ... it's never too late for anyone to start. It's harder to continue

*Workout frequency the most important factor in strength gains for women*









The most effective way for women to gain strength is to simply workout regularly, a new study led by researchers at UNSW Sydney has found.

Surprisingly, specific details - such as the exercise they choose, the variety of exercises in each workout, the heaviness of the weights, whether they are supervised, and whether they lift until their bodies give out - don't appear to have a major impact on overall strength or muscle mass growth.

The paper, published this week in Sports Medicine, is the first in the world to place a female-only lens on resistance training research. It consolidates the results of 24 different resistance training studies involving almost 1000 women.

The average resistance training program included 3 sets of 10 repetitions, 3 times per week for 15 weeks. The women participating in the programs were aged 18-50 and had varying fitness levels.

Across all studies analysed in the team's systematic review with meta-analysis, the biggest strength improvements could be attributed to the frequency of exercise (days per week), followed by the number of repetitions and sets completed.

"Consistency is key," says Dr Mandy Hagstrom, lead author of the study and lecturer in exercise science at UNSW Medicine.

The women developed an average of 1.5kg of muscle mass and increased their muscular strength by 25% throughout the programs - confirming that resistance training offers significant benefits to women.

While strength increases were closely linked to frequency and volume of workout, the best muscle mass increases could not be directly linked to any individual training factor.

Dr Hagstrom hopes these findings will help clinicians and trainers manage client expectations, particularly now that an increasing number of women are starting strength training.

Her advice for women eager to build their muscle mass is to simply create a habit.

"Go to the gym and go consistently. It doesn't necessarily matter what you do when you're in the gym, just that you're there and exercise with effort.

"Our meta-analysis didn't yield any specific guidelines for the number of exercises or repetitions to do, so the key message for women is to try to and accrue adequate overall exercise volume and train as frequently as possible."









*A pressing matter*
Dr Hagstrom decided to study how the female body responds to resistance training after noticing a lack of research on the topic.

A weightlifter herself, she found that most existing literature was based on how the male body responds to weightlifting.

"I was reading a lot of resistance training papers and noticed the study populations were predominantly men with only a handful of women thrown in.

"I thought, I don't see how we can generalise these findings to women if we just don't know."

Physiological differences between males and females - such as differences in muscle fibre size, muscle perfusion, fatigue levels and recovery times - could all influence how the body responds to resistance training.

"Physiologically, we're different," says Dr Hagstrom. "While it's a nice notion that we can do the same training program as men and adapt in the same manner, we have a totally different physiological environment."

While resistance training has historically been a male sport, there has also been a bias to publish literature about men. Only around 39% of the participants in general exercise science literature are female, and the numbers are even lower in areas like resistance training.

Dr Hagstrom and her team scanned 14,067 exercise journal articles for mentions of 'female' and 'resistance training'. They selected any study that analysed strength training in women and used a randomised control trial. Only 24 studies met this inclusion criteria.

"I was surprised. I knew there wouldn't be many, but I thought there'd be more than that."

Dr Hagstrom is excited about the next stage of her research, which will further explore specific differences between male and female adaptations to resistance training.

She is hopeful that this study, and others like it, will improve the representation of women in exercise science literature.

"It's changing," Dr Hagstrom says. "I'm trying to help with it"

















sauce https://newsroom.unsw.edu.au/news/h...PH3VRFqAd2RYDEVkmyUV9MKPfGXcwXPcaSiHKQ5IoSJzA


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Festivus! Feats of strength


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Repost from another group. A cool idea to print this and color each day you exercise as a visual motivation and reminder... goals for 2020


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Strength Training for Enduro Racing*

If you're racing enduro this year, now is the time to start building your strength base. When considering different strength programs, first and foremost, you should select one that complements your riding goals. Gym work should never replace your time on the bike since that's where you're building crucial fitness and handling skills. Now that that's clear, let's get to work!

What's the Ideal Frequency and Duration?
I generally suggest hitting the gym two to three times per week, although the frequency can vary slightly based on the areas you need to work on and how much time they require. For example, if you have a good deal of muscular imbalances, I would suggest three sessions per week as they will take more time to work through. As you start to see improvement on your deficiencies, and/or you start to approach the time of season where riding must take higher priority, scale back the gym to twice a week. As for the duration per session, aim for an hour or less. Remember this work is to compliment your riding, not take the place of it.

*Start Small*

If you've left yourself sufficient lead time for a proper strength training plan, start with working on smaller muscle groups in the pelvis, mid/upper back, core, neck, and shoulders. Too often, athletes move right to the larger muscle groups and movements such as bench press, squats, deadlifts, etc. The issue with rushing into those movements too soon is that the smaller underlying muscle groups are easily overpowered by the larger ones. This can lead to injuries or further enhance already existing imbalances. Once you've established strength in the smaller muscle groups, then progress into the larger groups to build power and strength.

*Focus on Form*

I like to have an athlete start at lower weights and focus on good form no matter the movement. By doing so, this sets the tone to execute movements with good form and purpose, as the weight and intensity increases. Three sets of 12 - 15 reps is a good starting point. As your body adapts, increase the weight and number of sets (try four or five instead of three), and decrease the reps to 10 - 12.

For the larger muscle group movements keep your weights at 70-80% of your one rep max. After six to eight weeks, or when a good foundation of strength and balance is established, start to add more weight approaching 90% of max 1 RM. At this time try to focus on your bigger muscle group movements with five sets of six to eight reps.

In addition to general strength movements, try looking at your agility and mobility as well. Consider your flexibility in your lower back, hamstrings, and ankles. These are key for bike control and comfort. Plyometrics such as box jumps, ladders, unstable surfaces, etc can all add to your flexibility and your general athleticism.

*Cardio Considerations*

Yes, even if you're spending a lot of time on the bike, you still need to factor cardio into a well-rounded strength program. This can come in the form of a good warm-up pre-strength session. 15 - 30 minutes of rowing, elliptical, and swimming are all good cross-training options to keep you feeling mentally fresh. Initially, keep the intensity on the lower end and dial it up as the season progresses. Maybe try a circuit that starts and finishes with a hard 500 meters rowing.

To wrap things up, I have listed some of my favorite movements below. I might call one "tomato" while you might know it as "tomahtoe," so please feel free to reach out if you have questions. And of course, consult with a well-trained professional to make sure you are using good form. This is two-fold-one to prevent injury during training, and also to maximize your hard work!

*Pre-Hab and Small Muscle Groups:*

Planks - Front, Right and Left
Bridge
Deep Squats
Single-Leg Squats
Single-Leg Dead Lift
Supermans
Lateral Raises- Front, Left and Right
Clamshells
Heel Taps
Foot Slides
Straight Leg Lift
Physio Ball Wall Rolls
Pulls Downs w/ Thera Bands
Bird Dogs
Wipers
Goblet Squat
Step-Ups

*Medium and Larger Group Movements:*

Bench Press
Squats
Dead Lift
Bent-Over Row w/ Heavy Bar
Wall Ball with Single Leg Lunge
Around the World
Suit Case Lift
Push Up with Ball Roll
Push Up with Dumbbell Pull
Russian Twists/ Core Rotations
Dead Lift with Plate/Ball
Curl to Press w/ Ball
TRX Push-Ups
TRX Mtn Climbers
TRX Rows
Pull-Ups
Chin-Ups
Mixed Grip Pull-ups
Battle Ropes
Walking Lunges - Forward and Rearward
Plate Flips
Hanging Knees to Chest - Regular and w/ Rotation
Kettle Bell Rows - Single and Double Arm
Banded Rotations

sauce https://www.trainingpeaks.com/coach...HAIpiFz8Jer7dKi5-90KtnKLqAVZZ5A1zu7l57mro8PF0


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I lift weights to stay strong. I'm not a powerlifter but this is an interesting study about strength training and the importance of cardio etc,

Some take a ways:

Having a pre-existing injury or other limitation was massively correlated with injury rate.

-Being a guy might be associated with getting injured.

-*Cardio might be protective against injury*.

Interestingly, incorporating weight training is generally seen as helping to prevent running or mountain biking injury. Seems to support the idea that doing both isn't just possible, but ideal.

sauce https://www.strongerbyscience.com/powerlifting-injuries-factors/


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Continuing with 6dpw workout program. Progressive strength training and conditioning

Lift








Run (My first Marathon)








Ride








These are a few of my favorite things


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

After your workout use this stretch routine to maintain mobility, flexibility, and reduce your risk of injury. It's important to hold each stretch 15-20 seconds and to use this routine a few times each week.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Monday : Hang power snatches (2x7) for strength (65lbs) + 3km warm up run and 20min HIIT









Tuesday: Shoulder presses (75lbs) + 3km warm up run and 12 min AMRAP 10 thrusters and 10 burpees (I got 5 rounds in)


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Burunduk said:


> who knows how to take care of yourself so as not to get sick?


Sanitize your hands 
Wear a mask to protect others and prevent touching your nose and mouth
Keep social distance


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Exercise May Make It Easier to Bounce Back From Stress*









Exercise makes it easier to bounce back from too much stress, according to a fascinating new study with mice. It finds that regular exercise increases the levels of a chemical in the animals' brains that helps them remain psychologically resilient and plucky, even when their lives seem suddenly strange, intimidating and filled with threats.

The study involved mice, but it is likely to have implications for our species, too, as we face the stress and discombobulation of the ongoing pandemic and today's political and social disruptions.

Stress can, of course, be our ally. Emergencies and perils require immediate responses, and stress results in a fast, helpful flood of hormones and other chemicals that prime our bodies to act.

"If a tiger jumps out at you, you should run," says David Weinshenker, a professor of human genetics at Emory University School of Medicine in Atlanta and the senior author of the new study. The stress response, in that situation, is appropriate and valuable.

But if, afterward, we "jump at every little noise" and shrink from shadows, we are overreacting to the original stress, Dr. Weinshenker continues. Our response has become maladaptive, because we no longer react with appropriate dread to dreadful things but with twitchy anxiety to the quotidian. We lack stress resilience.

In interesting past research, scientists have shown that exercise seems to build and amplify stress resilience. Rats that run on wheels for several weeks, for instance, and then experience stress through light shocks to their paws, respond later to unfamiliar - but safe - terrain with less trepidation than sedentary rats that also experience shocks.

But the physiological underpinnings of the animals' relative buoyancy after exercise remain somewhat mysterious. And, rats are just one species. Finding similar relationships between physical activity and resilience in other animals would bolster the possibility that a similar link exists in people.

So, for the new study, which was published in August in the Journal of Neuroscience, Dr. Weinshenker and his colleagues decided to work with frazzled mice and to focus on the possible effects of galanin, a peptide that is produced throughout the body in many animals, including humans.

Galanin is known to be associated with mental health. People born with genetically low levels of galanin face an uncommonly high risk of depression and anxiety disorders.

Multiple studies show that exercise increases production of the substance. In the rat experiments, some of which were conducted at Dr. Weinshenker's lab, researchers found that exercise led to a surge in galanin production in the animals' brains, particularly in a portion of the brain that is known to be involved in physiological stress reactions. Perhaps most interesting, they also found that the more galanin there, the greater the rats' subsequent stress resilience.

For the new research, they gathered healthy adult male and female mice and gave some of them access to running wheels in their cages. Others remained inactive. Mice generally seem to enjoy running, and those with wheels skittered through multiple miles each day. After three weeks, the scientists checked for genetic markers of galanin in the mouse brains and found them to be much higher in the runners, with greater mileage correlating with more galanin.

Then the scientists stressed out all of the animals by lightly shocking their paws while the mice were restrained and could not dash away. This method does not physically harm the mice but does spook them, which the scientists confirmed by checking for stress hormones in the mice. They had soared.

The next day, the scientists placed runners and inactive animals in new situations designed to worry them again, including cages with both light, open sections and dark, enclosed areas. Mice are prey animals and their natural reaction is to run for the darkness and then, as they feel safe, explore the open spaces. The runners responded now like normal, healthy mice, cautiously moving toward the light. But the sedentary animals tended to cower in the shadows, still too overwhelmed by stress to explore. They lacked resilience.

Finally, the researchers confirmed that galanin played a pivotal role in the animals' stress resilience by breeding mice with unusually high levels of the substance. Those rodents reacted like the runners to the stress of foot shocks, with full-body floods of stress hormones. But the next day, like the runners, they warily braved the well-lit portions of the light-and-dark cage, not recklessly but with suitable prudence.

The upshot of these experiments is that abundant galanin seems to be crucial for resilience, at least in rodents, says Rachel P. Tillage, a Ph.D. candidate in Dr. Weinshenker's lab who led the new study. And exercise increases galanin, amplifying the animals' ability to remain stalwart in the face of whatever obstacles life - and science - places before them.

Of course, this was a mouse study and mice are not people, so it is impossible to know from this research if exercise and galanin function precisely the same way in us, or, if they do, what amounts and types of exercise might best help us to cope with stress.

But regular exercise is so good for us, anyway, that deploying it now to potentially help us deal with today's uncertainties and worries "just makes good sense," Dr. Weinshenker says.

















sauce https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/09/...aZO7HFYIixk1SDrha-rrTKn6crTfuNvLRaZ1bCVYs02kg


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ If you are thin, and you are trying to build biceps, triceps, forearms, wrists you need to eat more and train with more volume/intensity.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A Fit Tribute To A Strong Woman:









As the Respectful Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg became the first woman to lie in state at the U.S. Capitol on Friday. She may also be the only person to lie in state there who has had a mourner do push-ups in front of their casket.

As tributes from around the world have poured in celebrating the extraordinary achievements of the Supreme Court justice and longtime champion of gender equality the most touching odes to her life and legacy came from those who knew her best.

The Supreme Court justice's longtime personal trainer, Bryant Johnson, paid a final tribute to her with a show of strength by doing three pushups next to her casket thereby honoring her strength and tenacity across 27 years as a Supreme Court justice.
It's a well-known fact that Ginsburg, who died at 87 on Sept.18 of complications from pancreatic cancer was serious about her regular fitness schedule. Ginsburg's workouts have helped her regain her strength after two previous bouts with cancer - colorectal cancer in 1999 and pancreatic cancer in 2009.

Ginsburg had first began working out twice a week with Johnson in 1999 after surviving colon cancer when her husband suggested a trainer because she looked so frail, Johnson said on a podcast last year.









Ginsburg became an octogenarian fitness icon thru her well-known fitness routines that even spawned Johnson's 2017 book, The RBG Workout: How She Stays Strong ... And You Can To. The book shares the rigorous routine used by Ginsburg into her 80s, featuring body-weight exercises like planks, squats, and, of course, push-ups.

Even last year in March fans of Ruth celebrated her 86th birthday by exercising in front of the high court. The justice had also worked out with "Late Show" host Stephen Colbert, and footage of her workout routine was also part of the 2018 documentary "RBG."








Bryant had said in an interview of the late justice "There is no excuse,"; "You either do it or you don't, and that's her attitude. She shows up." "She never, ever told me can't, she made little facial expressions at me several times, but she never, ever said can't.









Ginsburg's most lasting legacy will be the impact she made on American law, along with her strength of personality, razor-sharp wit, and boundless energy-but her enthusiastic and vocal advocacy for fitness in her later years also inspired many.
A Strong Woman of both Mind & Muscle, indeed.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My favorite motto is: You are stronger than you think you are ... I say it to myself and I say it out loud when I am trying to push someone else along. In addition to repeating mantras in my head or singing little songs I use some of the techniques mentioned in this article to push through tough sections or when fatigue sets in (makes my legs heavy) and when doubt creeps into my thoughts. I'm far from an ultramarathon level of athleticism but a long ride or long run is just as challenging at my level 

*Build Mental Endurance Like a Pro*
_Athletes who have endured the most grueling tests have a lot to tell us about how to thrive in the pandemic._

There's a special kind of exhaustion that the world's best endurance athletes embrace. Some call it masochistic, others may call it brave. When fatigue sends legs and lungs to their limits, they are able to push through to a gear beyond their pain threshold. These athletes approach fatigue not with fear but as a challenge, an opportunity.

It's a quality that allows an ultramarathoner to endure what could be an unexpected rough segment of an 100-mile race, or a sailor to push ahead when she's in the middle of the ocean, racing through hurricane winds alone.

The drive to persevere is something some are born with, but it's also a muscle everyone can learn to flex. In a way, everyone has become an endurance athlete of sorts during this pandemic, running a race with no finish line that tests the limits of their exhaustion.

Some of the world's best extreme athletes shared what they do when they think they've reached their last straw. How do they not only endure, but thrive in daily challenges?

One message they all had: You are stronger than you think you are, and everyone is able to adapt in ways they didn't think possible. But there are a few techniques to help you along - 100-mile race not required.

*Pace Yourself*
Training to become an elite endurance athlete means learning to embrace discomfort. Instead of hiding from pain, athletes must learn to work with it. A lot of that comes down to pacing, the sports psychologist Carla Meijen said.

Similarly, as you muscle through an ongoing pandemic, you must look for ways to make peace with unknowns and new, uncomfortable realities. "When we think about the coronavirus, we are in it for the long run; so how do you pace yourself?" asked Dr. Meijen, a senior lecturer at St Mary's University in London.

She recommends thinking about your routines, practicing positive self-talk and focusing on processes instead of outcomes. You don't know when the pandemic will end, but you can take control of your daily habits, Dr. Meijen said.

Conrad Anker knows something about that. The celebrated 57-year-old mountaineer, who has, among other things, ascended Meru Peak's Shark's Fin route in India, summited Mount Everest three times - once without supplemental oxygen - and survived a heart attack while climbing in the Himalayas, advised people to "always have a little in reserve."

Deplete your resources early and you'll be in trouble. Focusing on day-to-day activities will pay off in the long run. If you burn out all your mental energy in one day or week, you may find it more difficult to adapt when things don't return to normal as quickly as you would hope. There's a pacing in living day to day, just as there's pacing in climbing.

"When you get to the summit and you use every single iota of energy and calories to get to the summit, and you don't have the strength to get down, then you're setting yourself up for an accident or for something to go wrong," Mr. Anker said. "Don't play all your cards at once and keep a little something in reserve."

*Create Mini-Goals*
Sports psychologists frequently recommend creating mini milestones en route to a big goal. There are many steps on the path from base camp to a mountain's summit. Likewise, there are smaller, more achievable milestones to reach and celebrate as you venture ahead into the unknown.

"Setting goals that are controllable makes it easier to adapt," Dr. Meijen said. "If you set goals that are controlled by other people, goals that aren't realistic or are tough or boring, those are much harder to adapt to."

The professional ultrarunner Coree Woltering is especially skilled at conquering mini goals. The long-distance runner has stood on the podium after races from 50 kilometers to 100 miles. This summer, he set his sights on breaking the running record on the Ice Age Trail: some 1,147 miles across Wisconsin. He ran more than 50 miles a day for three weeks in a row to accomplish the feat.

"I'm really good at breaking things down into small increments and setting micro-goals," he said. How micro?

"I break things down to 10 seconds at a time," Mr. Woltering continued. "You just have to be present in what you are doing and you have to know that it may not be the most fun - or super painful - now, but that could change in 10 seconds down the road."

And it may not change quickly. Mr. Woltering said he has spent six-hour stretches counting to 10 over and over again. "You just keep moving and keep counting," he said. "And you have to have faith that it will change at some point."

*Create Structure*
When the lockdown began, Mr. Anker had already planned a month at home without travel. As that dragged into a much longer period, he turned to some of what he had learned in the mountains to stay present and focused on the task at hand.

"Part of expedition life is having a routine that you're comfortable with. When I'm on expedition, I always start the day with a basin of warm water and soap. I wash my hands, face, neck and ears and get the sand out of my eyes," he said. "It's something that's repeated that gets you a sense of comfort and normalcy."

During the pandemic, he has found comfort and normalcy by getting outdoors, and climbing whenever possible to "run the engine."

Dee Caffari, a British sailor and the first woman to sail solo, nonstop, around the world in both directions, said structure is imperative to fight back loneliness and monotony. On the sea, Ms. Caffari would base her structure around a twice-daily weather report, and all decisions would follow from there. She's taking the same approach during the pandemic in her home on the South Coast of England, replacing weather forecasts with outdoor activities.

"In your day you need structure," Ms. Caffari said. "You need to get up in the morning knowing you're going to make something happen."

*Focus on Something New*
When all else fails, look to something new: a new hobby, a new goal, a new experience. During a particularly hard patch of a competition, some athletes say they focus on a different sense, one that perhaps is not at the forefront of their mind when the pain sets in. A runner could note the smells around her and a climber could note the way his hair is blowing in the wind. When athletes are injured, sports psychologists and coaches frequently encourage them to find a new activity to engage their mind and body. The key is to adapt, adapt and then adapt again.

"We all want mental toughness, it's an important part of dealing with difficult things," Michael Gervais, a psychologist who specializes in high performance and the host of the "Finding Mastery" podcast, said. "The current definition of mental toughness is the ability to pivot and to be nimble and flexible."

Ms. Caffari, the global sailor, has shifted to spending a lot of time in her garden, something she did not have as much time for when she was traveling for much of the year. "The neighbors are quite happy with that," she said with a laugh.

Mr. Anker has put his extra energy into calligraphy. "Yesterday I transcribed quotes from John Lewis and I find that satisfying," he said.

When his favorite trails were closed because of lockdowns, Mr. Woltering decided to run every street of his hometown, Ottawa, Ill. It was some 200 miles.

"The next moment is always completely uncertain, and it's always been that way," Dr. Gervais said. But adapting, adjusting expectations and discovering new goals or hobbies can allow you to continue to build the muscle that is mental toughness.

Bottom line? "Optimism is an antidote to anxiety," Dr. Gervais said.

sauce https://www.nytimes.com/2020/11/07/...te=1&user_id=c57a238e515a775a5a2886440eb9cf77


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Monday's workout:

Strength:
3km warm up run
7 sets: 1 power snatch + 2 Overhead Squats

Conditioning:
10 rounds (for time)
5 pull ups
10 pushups
15 squats

Accessory:
2 sets: 30 bridges + 20 sit ups or V ups


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A nippy 3km warm up run this evening at -16c. Kept the juices flowing with front squats (6reps x5 sets). Ending with a good 30 min conditioning session of pull ups, thrusters and skipping. Daily workouts in the home gym, staying safe and making fitness gains. Happy Hump day!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Shoulder presses at 65lbs

Turkish getups with 20lb kb


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Friday Flex! with a 4km warm up run in the rain. There's something strangely fun and squishy about running through the rain. We continued with a swole sesh of back squats for strength and for conditioning, inverted pushups, thrusters, reverse lunges and burpees!

Nice end to a busy week


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Home gym with low ceiling? Need to do pull ups? No problem Here's one alternative


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Front squat with 2 push presses @ 5 sets 75lbs


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hollow holds x30 seconds each set


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Did you know? That people without skin seem to still find ways to exercise. 

















































































Namaste


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Caturday's workout: 3km warm up run. Hang snatch 2 reps @65lb x 7 sets. For conditioning 4 rounds: 10 Overhead squats + 10 pull ups.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Continuing to do a daily home gym workout. Following a progressive program is helping me maintain my strength all winter


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Last evening: For strength: 5 rounds of 3 bench presses at 85 lbs followed by conditioning: 5 rounds : 5 pull ups, 5 pushups, 10 V-ups, 5 triceps dips


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

A bit late to this thread. I start seriously weight training in August. Because we don't belong to a gym, we have a nice collection of kettlebells, dumbbells, and maces.

Right now, 3 day split:

deadlifts and pull
squats and push
arms
min core twice a week


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The struggle is real


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

I started weight training in earnest back in August. Makes a huge difference in my body position and control on the bike. That, and it feels good to pick up something heavy and put it down repeatedly.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Why women learn to fight*










I am standing barefoot at the edge of the mats. My kickboxing coach holds an open tub of Vaseline in one hand and performs a greasy baptism across my cheeks and around my eyes with the other. I am as ready as I am going to be. I've passed through the rituals of weighing in, braiding my hair, stretching and wrapping my hands. My skin is damp to the touch from my warm-up, and I am hyperaware of my physical self - from the pull of my clothing to the heaviness of my arms dangling at my sides as I open my mouth to receive my mouthguard. My hands are taped into boxing gloves, my legs are strapped into shin guards, and in the moment where I am supposed to feel most powerful, I have to ask a friend to pull up my pants for me, since I now have leather paws instead of hands. Moments later, I find myself face to face with a complete stranger. I've warned myself that she wants to hit me; I'm trying to teach myself to want to hit her _more_. This is my very first fight, and questions abound: Will I know what to do in the moment? What if I freeze up when I get hit? As I face my opponent, I am struck with a shockingly obvious question, and wonder why it hasn't occurred to me before: _Why the hell am I doing this?_

When I tell people that I train in kickboxing and boxing, I am often met with a polite reply: "That's great. It's important for women to learn self-defence." They're not wrong - although the histories of self-defence are more complex than most give them credit for. There are times when marginalized groups, including women, are more galvanized to take up physical training. Self-defence training often spikes in moments of social unrest. This was the case when women were seeking the right to vote in Britain in the early 1900s, and it is true today. The popularity is well warranted. Studies show that people who learn self-defence become more confident, have increased mobility and freedom, and inhabit the world in a way that allows us to feel less afraid. Training helps us to establish boundaries and anticipate threats; it also raises our chances of escape if attacked.

But that's not why I train and that's not why I fight.

I started kickboxing in my mid-30s. I was always drawn to the sport, without really knowing anything about it. I had never even seen a fight. Not surprisingly, no one took my interest seriously. I think we _all _assumed I'd just get hurt. From the first day, I felt like an anthropologist every time I walked into the gym. Fight culture seemed alien. As I grew more comfortable in the setting and with what was being asked of me, however, I realized it provided an opening to explore who I was and what I was capable of doing. I want to thrive within spaces and situations that are unpredictable and (like so many things in life) largely out of my control. I fight because I enjoy it. I'm not alone in this. And this is not a new phenomenon.

Women have always fought, both officially and informally. While many of us share common social conditions, our reasons for stepping onto the mat, into the ring, or up into the cage are as varied as they are for our male counterparts. There's evidence of women wrestling against men as far back as 330 BC and when boxing was becoming formalized as a sport in the early 1700s, one of the most famous and respected pugilists was the "European Championess" Elizabeth Wilkinson Stokes. Despite adversity (and astronomical pay gaps), many women have fought for a living throughout history.

So when the default for any women's combat sports training is categorized as "self-defence," it seems to flatten the category of what so many fighters are actually doing. This mental shortcut says a lot more about stereotypical gender roles than it does about the practice of combat sports. At its worst, this assumption highjacks the narrative. It makes it about "men." As far as I am concerned, (male) would-be attackers already limit where I can walk at night, when I should look over my shoulder and how I interact with strangers. They don't get to have my training, too.

There's nothing passive or easy about learning to fight. Part of the difficulty is retraining your body and mind to take up different, often counter-intuitive patterns; this is exhausting physical, psychological and emotional work. But fighting is also about pushing your limits, so you know you can always dig deeper when the time comes. If you don't challenge yourself in the gym, how will you find those depths in a fight? Fight training asks us to embrace discomfort. It pushes us to expect more each day than we were capable of the day before and to find the best versions of ourselves. No matter what is going on in my life, when I leave the gym, I feel renewed.

My training partner, Tomoko, started kickboxing because she wanted to get out of her comfort zone (an idea that is echoed by many of the women I have talked to). This self-transformation, which she jokingly refers to as "Tomoko 2.0," grew from kickboxing itself, and from being exposed to the different people and ideas she came across in the process. In a boxing or MMA gym environment, students generally train with people from various walks of life, ages and experience levels. Many self-identified women gravitate toward women-only classes and sessions, which offer a way to delve into combat sports in a particularly safe space; these classes encourage hard work while often maintaining a fun and empowering tone. I enjoy women-only classes and attend a fair amount. I also take part in co-ed training because it opens up other opportunities. I like training with people of all genders on an equal playing field where we are held to a common contract and rule set. Fighting has the potential to create a safe space within which to experiment with non-traditional gender roles. I have female friends who find solace in sports such as Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu that ask women to put themselves in intimate physical contact with strangers (mostly men) who by the rules of engagement they then have to trust. As these friends tell me, encountering mutual respect (rather than the toxic behaviour we might fear or expect) is heartening, and encouraging. And those discoveries go both ways. Though these co-ed spaces can cause anxiety, when managed well, they can also help to heal it.

While some people assume fighting is simply antagonistic, it's more accurate to say fight training is an exercise in observation and communication. In the gym, we learn to negotiate our needs and expectations with coaches and training partners. Whether we are holding pads or sparring, we are also actively sharpening the ability to identify each other's mistakes and tendencies. This might seem judgmental, but it's not. While my sparring partner might want to exploit my weaknesses for their own benefit in the moment (they are also training to win!), we all benefit. When I am feeling tired or being careless, I drop my left hand too low, leaving an easy target. It's almost a rite of passage for training partners to knock my left contact lens out at this point. They are learning how to read their opponent, and in the process, they are helping me identify and correct my mistakes for the future. Just as dear friends are the ones who will provide you with tough love rather than letting you flounder, the best coaches and training partners show support by pointing out gaps, working to correct weak spots and providing each other with the feedback we need to improve.

There are codes of behaviour in the gym, but within that frame many of the niceties of polite society get stripped away. We are all, at one point or another, laid bare. It's hard to hide when you are physically and emotionally exhausted _and_ getting choked, kicked or hit in the face. (And while I have definitely tried to pass tears off as sweat, it never really works. They know.) Fighting is intimate, and accepting the vulnerability required to work through the learning process is one of the most freeing things about it.










I am not alone in being drawn to fighting for the challenge. When asked why they choose to participate in "hard" and largely male-dominated martial arts, many female Muay Thai and MMA fighters say they want the opportunity to test themselves when pushed to their physical limits. Fighting shows you your strengths, and it shows you your fears. Empowerment can - and is - often the result. But as women explore realistic forms of violence even in these controlled settings, the process can bring up old memories and feelings. Fighting can be traumatizing. Many queer, non-binary, trans and gender-nonconforming folks are often made to feel unsafe just walking down the street, let alone stepping into a hypermasculine space such as a gym. But this doesn't have to be the case. Coaches and leaders set the tone and actively shape the culture of the gym, but much of this change happens because our presence, and our voices, demand it. While we should always keep our eyes open and be careful about where, and with whom, we place our trust, there's no question that we all belong in the ring. These spaces _can_ adapt - we don't have to contort ourselves to fit them.

Fighters learn humility and patience, as well as self-confidence. These qualities are balanced with the freedom to explore power and aggression - something that is often less expected for women. For an overthinker like me, the sense of immediacy that I get from fighting helps me get out of my own way. You have to go into a fight believing you can win. When there is someone across from me, I have to be focused and present; I have to put faith in myself. Fighting shows me what I can do, and what I can overcome. That sense of empowerment extends to other arenas as well. Self-empowerment doesn't have to be shallow, individual, or selfish. And while self-defence training works through many of these same ideas, the assumptions connected to the term "self-defence" don't quite cover what I'm getting at here. For many, the skills they hone learning to fight also show them how to stand up, protest, or be strong for those who can't. But this is not an easy fix or a single event. It's a process.

At some point before every competition, I return to that same question I asked at my first fight: _Why am I doing this?_ Without fail, by the time the bell rings to signal the end of the match -- win or lose -- I have my answer.

















Opinion: Why women learn to fight


Self-defence isn’t the only reason Alison Dean and countless other women practise martial arts. It can be about much more than that – including pure enjoyment, self-empowerment and rising to a challenge




www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

You should cross train 

Strength training improves performance and can lower injury risk. But it doesn't have to take hours at the gym to see results.

This nine-minute full-body strength-building workout is a great place to start. All you need is a little room to move around

*The 9-Minute Strength Workout*

No matter your age or athletic ability, strength training is the key to flexibility, mobility, improved performance and lower injury risk. Anyone, at any fitness level, can and should strength train. And it doesn't have to take hours at the gym to see results. We'll teach you the basics of strength training in the comfort of your own home. It'll take only nine minutes of exertion to complete a full-body strength-building workout. Grab a towel and get ready to feel strong.

*9 Minutes for Strength Training*

The following nine moves are strength training exercises that you may have seen before. Alone, they work a set group of muscles, but strung together in one-minute intervals, these nine exercises become a complete, whole-body workout.
We've broken down the nine exercises into three sets of three. Before you begin each set, set a timer (or work out near a watch with a second hand). If you are just starting to work out, do each exercise as hard as you can for one minute, followed by the next, until you complete the first set. Then, take a one-minute break before moving onto set 2, in which the exercises should also be performed for one minute each.
Ultimately, you'll complete the whole workout, having completed nine minutes of training with two minutes of breaks in between.
Do this workout two to three times a week for maximum benefits.
Ready to give it a try? Lace up your sneakers and let's do it.

*Set 1: Bodyweight Squat, Push-Ups and Mountain Climbers*
Do each of the exercises in this set for one minute each, not stopping between exercises. 
*Bodyweight Squat*
You squat every time you sit or stand, but don't take this exercise for granted. It works your legs and your glutes, the most powerful muscle group in the body.
*Be careful:* Done incorrectly, squats can be hard on your knees. As you squat, keep your butt pushed out, like you are about to sit on a chair. Use the muscles in your hips and thighs to push yourself up; don't press your knees forward as you move. If you're doing it correctly, your knees will move only during the first half of the squat; your hips will finish the movement.
*Challenge yourself:* You can add some plyometric motion to a squat by jumping from the lowest position back into your starting stance.










*Push-Up*
There's a reason push-ups are a go-to exercise for body builders. They effectively work the muscles in your shoulders and chest.
*Modify it:* If standard push-ups are too challenging, try them with your knees on the floor. That will reduce the amount of weight you need to lift.
*Challenge yourself:* If basic push-ups are too easy, place your feet on a step or block to increase the intensity.










*Mountain Climbers*
This exercise mimics the motion climbers make as they climb steep peaks, except it's done on the soft, flat surface of your floor. Mountain climbers are total body workouts, building strength in your core, back, arms and legs - not to mention your heart.
*Modify it:* If this exercise puts too much strain on your wrists, try elevating your upper body by placing your hands on a step to reduce the weight being placed on your arms.










*Set 2: Plank, Bodyweight Split Squat and Single-Leg Hip Raise*
Take a one-minute break after the first set of exercises. Now you're ready for set two. 
*Plank*
A commonly seen exercise, plank helps build strength in the core, shoulders, arms and legs. Plank tones your abs and builds strength in your upper body. Additionally, planks strengthen both the abdominal and low back muscles simultaneously and can have a beneficial effect for people with low back pain.
*Be careful:* Plank pose can be hard on your wrists, which is why we suggest doing a plank on your forearm.
*Modify it:* Place your knees on the floor as you do plank to reduce the weight resting on your forearms.










*Bodyweight Split Squat*
This variation on a squat really targets (the quadricep and hamstring muscles in your legs as well as the glutes. Jumping into your starting position from the lowest point in your squat also adds a plyometric boost.
*Be careful:* If balance is an issue, you can do this exercise close to a wall, resting your hand on it for support.
*Modify it:* Omit the plyometric jump if you find this exercise too hard on your knees.
*Challenge yourself:* Jump higher to really get your heart pumping and build more strength.










*Single-Leg Hip Raise*
This exercise is adapted from yoga and targets the muscles in your glutes and abs.
*Be careful:* Keep your foot firmly planted on the floor as you do this exercise.
*Challenge yourself:* Place your stable foot on a step or bench as you do this exercise to allow you to raise your hips even higher..










*Set 3: Burpee With Push-Up, Single-Leg Toe Touches and Leg Raises*
Good news! You're almost done. Take a one-minute break after the second set. Then start the third set, again performing each exercise for one minute each. 
*Burpee With Push-Up*
Fun to say, but also great for your body, this total body exercise will get your heart pumping fast, but don't sacrifice form for speed. Keep your body in control as you move through the exercise.
*Be careful:* If you do burpees too quickly, you will soon be gasping for breath. Try to pace yourself and your breathing. Take an in breath before you squat and breathe out during the push-up.
*Modify it:* Add leg modifications to make this more difficult. Leg modifications can include putting the right leg into a 3 o'clock position and then bringing it back to center, then bringing the left leg to a 9 o'clock position and then bringing it back to center, and then doing a push-up. We call this the 3 o'clock 9 o'clock burpee.
*Challenge yourself:* To move faster through your burpees, start stretching your legs back before your hands hit the ground. Also don't arch your back as you move, to allow your legs full range of motion.










*Single-Leg Toe Touches*
This exercise is a great way to tone your lower body. It helps to improve balance, while also targeting your hamstrings.
*Be careful:* If you have balance issues, do this exercise near a wall that you can hang onto for support if you need to.
*Challenge Yourself:* To make this more difficult, put a little hop in your planted leg when you stand up. This turns this exercise from isokinetic to plyometric and increases the degree of difficulty.










*Leg Raises*
Build your core strength without getting off the floor. The legs down exercise is great for lower back pain, but be sure move your legs in a controlled manner throughout the exercise.
*Be careful:* As you raise your legs, press your lower back into the floor and engage your ab muscles. This will ensure that your core is doing most of the work, not your hips.









*Want a Complete Workout With Cardio?*
Add some cardiovascular exercise before your strength training for a complete exercise routine.
*Add a Warm-Up*
If you want to turn this strength training workout into a full-body workout, *begin with three minutes each* of the following exercises for an additional nine minutes of cardiovascular exercise. They will add a dose of heart-pumping cardio into your routine, and get your body ready for the weight-bearing exercises.
You are most likely already familiar with these foundational exercises, and for good reason: They are great for a boost of heart-pounding, lung-expanding cardiovascular exercise. Best of all, you can do them all in a pretty small space.
After you cycle through these three exercises, take a one-minute rest before moving on to the strength training workout.
*Be careful:* If you have knee or ankle pain, focus on your form, not your speed. Always try to land on the front of your foot, with your knees bent, to be sure that your muscles, and not your joints, are bearing the brunt of these exercises.
*Modify it:* Well-cushioned sneakers can also help alleviate the strain of jumping jacks on your joints.










*What You Need to Strength Train*
You most likely already have all you need for this workout in your closet.
*Workout Gear*
*Shoes:* A pair of comfortable sneakers will do. In a pinch, you can also do this workout barefoot on a non-slippery surface.
*Timer:* You can use a stopwatch, the timer on your phone, or a clock with a secondhand to time yourself.
*Clothes:* Keep your clothes loose and breathable.
*Space:* Any seven-foot by three-foot area will work.
*Get a Boost With Workout Music*
Creating a workout playlist of high-energy tunes you love will not make your workout feel easier, but it may cause you to exercise harder without even realizing it. Best of all, you need only three or four great tunes to get you through this workout. If you are willing to try something a bit different, make your own music as you exercise. Sing, hum, clap your hands, whatever you can do to jam along to your playlist. It may give you an extra boost to finish strong.









The 9-Minute Strength Workout


Strength training is the key to flexibility, mobility, improved performance and lower injury risk. And it doesn't have to take hours at the gym to see results. It’ll take only nine minutes of exertion to complete a full-body strength-building workout.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*4 Upper Body Exercises All Endurance Athletes Should be Doing








*

If you're a runner or cyclist, it's likely that most of your attention in the gym goes to making your legs more powerful and resilient. While this is important - after all, your quads, hamstrings, glutes, and calves are the big engines that propel your body in training and racing - developing a stronger upper body will make you even more physically capable.

Though it might not feel like it, the structures in your upper body are playing an important part in generating and transferring power into motion and helping you resist the forces that come into play from the ground, wind, and other factors. Let's explore why and then introduce four exercises that can form the staple of your resistance work above the waist.

*Fitting Upper Body Strengthening in Your Schedule*
While it sounds daunting to include upper body training in your time-crunched schedule, most research suggests that two or three short sessions a week is sufficient to develop movement competence and produce beneficial adaptations in your muscles, bones, ligaments, and tendons that will make you a more durable and capable athlete.

In a recent article for his Sweat Science column in Outside, Alex Hutchinson shared a recent finding from Brad Schoenfeld, a professor at CUNY Lehman College, who discovered that performing as little as one set of 8 to 12 reps of seven exercises (bench press, military press, lat pulldown, seated cable row, back squat, leg press, and unilateral leg extension, performed in a continuous circuit) three times a week for eight weeks improved overall performance. If you're looking to build muscle size, Schoenfeld noted that three sets prompted hypertrophy and five sets delivered even greater gains in this area. But if you're just trying to get a bit stronger and more resilient, the time-effective approach of single sets might be sufficient.

*Improving Muscular Endurance, Strength, and Speed*
Another study examined the effect of resistance training on a group of cross-country skiers. After a combination of upper body strength work and intervals twice a week for six weeks, they saw a significant increase in muscular endurance and simulated skiing performance.

Interestingly, replacing half of their usual interval training with upper body strengthening exercises had no detrimental effect on the skiers' VO2max, which suggests that, contrary to popular opinion, resistance work does have a beneficial effect on at least maintaining cardiovascular fitness.

So now that we've seen compelling evidence for the efficacy of upper body strength training, let's look at four compound exercises (i.e., those that involve multiple joints and muscle groups) that will give you maximum bang for your gym time buck.

*Four Essential Upper Body Strength Training Exercises*
*1. PULL-UPS*
The pull-up is one of the best upper body exercises you can do, as it calls into action big muscle groups like the lats, pecs, and delts, works the biceps and triceps, and requires you to use your core for stabilization. If you can't do an unassisted pull-up, try to work up to it by doing partial reps, having a training buddy help you past your sticking point, or by utilizing bands. You can also do lat pull-downs to build a stronger overhead pull.

Here's how to do a pull-up correctly:


Stand underneath a pull-up bar and grip the bar with an overhand grip with your hands shoulder-width apart.
Pull your shoulder blades back and down to pull yourself upward to the bar, pointing your toes with your legs straight in the gymnastics hollow-hold position. Mastering hollow holds on the ground will help you master this technique, which is much better for your low back than hitching your legs up like many people do and provides greater full-body stability. 
When your chin reaches the bar, slowly lower yourself back to the starting position.
The number of reps will vary greatly, depending on how adept you are with the movement. Aim to work up to three sets of 10 or four to five sets of five.
*2. KETTLEBELL SINGLE-ARM SHOULDER PRESS*
You can perform a press with a barbell, which will allow you to get high-quality work done in an efficient way. But many people find that the kettlebell allows them to keep their shoulder, elbow, and wrist in better alignment. Plus, the unilateral nature of the single-arm press requires the inactive side of your body to resist rotation, activating your core to preserve stability on one side while you push the kettlebell upward on the other.


Stand with your feet straight and shoulder-width apart.
Pick a kettlebell up with one hand and hold it against your collarbone on the same side with your palm turned toward your chest.
Squeeze your abs and push the weight overhead until your elbow is extended. The best path for the bell is a bit further back than most people realize. Try imagining a line coming up from the back of your traps up to the back of your ear. 
Slowly lower the weight back to the starting position. 
If using a lighter weight, perform three sets of 10 to 12 reps, and five sets of five reps if utilizing a heavier weight. 
*3. PUSH-UPS








*










__
http://instagr.am/p/CQh1fd3rW6_/
OK, this one might seem obvious, but there's a reason that the push-up is universal. When done correctly, it not only targets your chest and triceps but also the muscles in your back, shoulders, abs, and legs.


Lie face down on the floor with your feet slightly apart and your hands about halfway up your rib cage.
Squeeze your butt and abs as you push your body up off the floor. Keeping your arms tucked into your sides rather than flaring your elbows will help you avoid shoulder issues. Some people might question this, but according to experts like physiotherapist Dr. Kelly Starrett, they're wrong! 
Once your arms are extended, lower yourself back to the starting position without your hips sagging. TRX advises you to imagine keeping your whole body rigid and straight like a surfboard. 
Perform three to five sets of 7 to 15 reps.
*4. BENT-OVER ROW








*

Any kind of rowing that uses resistance generates a great horizontal pulling motion that will make you stronger. You could try seated rows, TRX rows, or short intervals on a rowing machine (the latter will also bolster your endurance). But one of the best variations is the bent-over row. You can do it one of two ways:

a. Barbell Bent-Over Row

The advantage of using a barbell is that you can work both sides of your upper body equally in a shorter amount of time and lift more weight. Using a barbell for this exercise also makes it easier to maintain spinal alignment than the single-arm version below.


Place a weighted barbell on the floor in front of you.
With your feet straight and shoulder-width apart, hinge at the hips to pick the bar up. 
Maintaining the hinge position with your torso just above parallel to the floor (or as close as you can comfortably get to this), squeeze your abs and pull the bar toward you until it touches your ribs.
Slowly lower the bar to the starting position.
Repeat 8 to 12 reps with a lighter weight or three to six reps with a heavier one.
Perform three sets if using a lighter weight and five if utilizing a heavier one, resting for two to four minutes between sets.
b. Dumbbell or Kettlebell Single-Arm Row

This unilateral iteration of the row will require you to resist rotation and create stability on one side of your trunk as you generate motion on the other. To do it:


Stand next to the long side of a weight bench or plyo box.
Put your knee of the nearest leg on the bench, while the other stays flat on the floor next to a dumbbell or kettlebell.
Hinge at the hips and pick up the weight with the hand nearest to it.
Creating a straight line from your hips to the back of your neck, squeeze your abs to pull the weight up until it touches your side.
Slowly lower it to the floor. After 8 to 12 reps with a lighter weight or three to six reps with a heavier one, switch sides.
Perform three sets on each side if using a lighter weight and five if utilizing a heavier one. Take breaks of between two and four minutes. 
While upper body strength training will not directly impact the ability of your legs to propel you faster in your runs or rides, it will ensure that the major muscle groups above the torso have the strength and muscular endurance you'll need to achieve and maintain optimal positions in which you can give your best possible performance. As such, investing as little as 40 minutes per week (across two 20-minute sessions) using the exercises recommended here will set you in good stead to go faster and further than ever before.









The 4 Best Upper Body Exercises for Endurance Athletes


While endurance athletes primarily focus on leg strength, these best upper body exercises are surprisingly beneficial to performance.




www.trainingpeaks.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This article is from a running forum but it's principles apply to biking as well

*The Benefits of Heavy Lifting (Whatever That Means for You), According to New Research*










We know that running boasts a range of benefits-in fact, studies show that even 10 minutes a day at slow speeds can be a boost to your cardiovascular health-but the sport isn't known for being an ideal muscle builder.

That's why increasing your strength through resistance training can be key for some cross-training balance. (Plus, resistance training strengthens your muscles and joints, which can make you faster and decrease injury risk.) For that, new research suggests it really does help to lift heavy.

Published in the journal _Medicine & Science in Sports & Exercise_, researchers reviewed 28 studies that included 747 healthy adults total. Looking at what type of weight-called loads-would increase muscle growth, the researchers found that a wide spectrum of load amounts resulted in a very similar increase in muscle size. However, it was only with higher or moderate loads that there was a _significant_ improvement in strength.

That means lighter loads may "grow" your muscles, but it's the heavier weights that will make them much stronger, according to lead researcher Pedro Lopez, M.Sc., Ph.D.(c), at the Exercise Medicine Research Institute at Edith Cowan University in Australia.

He told _Runner's World_ these results seem particularly true for those new to strength training compared to those with a training background. For those who train regularly, Lopez said adding more sessions to their routines would likely be more beneficial than simply adding more load.

In terms of why muscle strength might be boosted by high-load resistance training programs, he said one reason may be greater neuromuscular adaptation. That means the connection between your brain, central nervous system, and muscles adapts to be able to recruit more muscle fibers and increase the frequency of them "firing" or engaging.

That improves coordination within and between muscles in ways that contribute to more force. Translation: More strength through increased firing frequency.
If you're new to strength training, Lopez advises following the recommendations from the American College of Sports Medicine, which suggests a frequency of two to three times per week, performing eight to 12 reps max per exercise-which means selecting a weight that you can do for that many reps but feel fatigued by the end of that set.
"However, don't forget two important points here," he added. "First, every strength training program should be based on each individual's goals and needs, and second, look for an accredited exercise professional to assist you with designing your workouts."


















Runners, Don’t Be Afraid to Lift Heavy — New Research Confirms the Benefits


When it comes to building muscle strength, bodyweight training may not be enough.




www.runnersworld.com


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Overhead squats are HARD. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

WHALENARD said:


> Overhead squats are HARD.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


They sure are! For that workout we did 800m run and 30 overhead squats x3rounds


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Toadally rockin' workout at crossfit this evening. 21-15-9 bench presses and pull ups 5 x5 Barbell rows to warm up. Après class, we spotted a toad chillin at the house. Having a house toad is a positive symbol... happy healthy days ahead


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Women may run faster than men over this distance, research suggests*

More women than ever are competing in endurance running events and new research challenges the stereotype that men have the advantage.

Female participation in ultramarathons has increased from 14 to 23 per cent in the past two decades. At this year's Red Bull Defiance endurance race, to be held in Queensland in August, there is a 40/60 split of registered female to male competitors.

More women than ever are competing in endurance running events and new research challenges the stereotype that men have the advantage.
Female participation in ultramarathons has increased from 14 to 23 per cent in the past two decades. At this year's Red Bull Defiance endurance race, to be held in Queensland in August, there is a 40/60 split of registered female to male competitors.








Female competitors in last year's Red Bull Defiance endurance race.
For the new study, a collaboration between the International Association of Ultrarunners  and footwear review company RunRepeat, analysts looked more than 15,000 ultra running events over 23 years. It found that females are typically faster than males over "extreme" distances of 300 kilometres or more.
"The longer the distance, the shorter the gender pace gap," said the researchers.

"In 5 kilometres, men run 17.9 per cent faster than women, at marathon distance the difference is just 11.1 per cent, 100-mile (160.9km) races see the difference shrink to just .25 per cent, and above 195 miles (313.8km), women are actually 0.6 per cent faster than men."
Professor Evangelos Pappas is the head of physiotherapy at the University of Sydney and an expert in biomechanics.

He notes that while the study explored sex differences in performance, it was not peer-reviewed research and that a "hypothesis-driven study with a large number of runners and appropriate statistical (covariate) adjustment" is needed to truly understand such differences.

"With these limitations in mind, these data add to previous findings demonstrating that men are faster than women in shorter distances but at longer distances, the gap closes with men and women running at a similar pace for races over 100 miles (160.9km)," Professor Pappas said. "If this finding holds true in future studies, then it may indicate an important advantage but currently I would be cautious with over-interpreting this."

Why women may be faster than men over extreme distances is unclear.

"I am not sure that differences in anatomy and biomechanics would explain this finding," Professor Pappas said. "There are some sex differences in muscle fibre composition that may or may not contribute to this finding but I would be searching at other domains.

"Women seem to be better than men with maintaining a steady pace which is important for long-distance running performance."
Another factor may be mental resilience, Professor Pappas said. "Mental strength probably plays a major role when running over 100 miles," he suggested.
While it remains a hypothesis, there is some evidence to suggest the resilience theory has substance.

Despite "assumptions about masculine strength and feminine frailty", research has found that when men and women are subjected to harsh conditions, women
who are more likely to survive.

Research also shows that female babies are more resilient, leading experts to believe there may be biological factors at play.

These include hormonal and chromosomal genetic differences. For instance, estrogens have anti-inflammatory, vasoprotective effects whereas testosterone and progesterone may have immuno-suppressive effects. These same hormones are among the factors that give men the speed and power advantage in life and explosive sports.
Others speculate that higher body-fat ratios - hence a greater emergency fuel store - makes women better suited to long-distance running, and has led some to wonder whether women will soon outrun men? Most experts say it's unlikely to happen.
But, whatever is going on, the research indicates that women are catching up to men, we're getting faster, and, in some cases, we're overtaking them in the race.









Women may run faster than men over this distance, research suggests


More women than ever are competing in endurance running events and new research challenges the stereotype that they are at a disadvantage.




www.smh.com.au


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Did the study do karyotype testing to see the chromosomes of each participant? Are people with xxy or xyx or any other chromosomal difference offer an advantage or disadvantage?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Here's Exactly How to Do Squats the Right Way (Plus Variations to Try)*









A strong lower body powers your stride and wards off injury. Incorporating resistance moves like squats into your strength-training routine is an essential-and easy-way to round out your training.

Squats are a functional exercise that benefit your joint and muscle health, as well as your posture-all of which are important for improving your running form and speed, explains Noam Tamir, C.S.C.S., CEO and founder of TS Fitness in New York City.

But there are a few things about how to do a squat you need to know before quickly banging out reps on your next strength-training day.

Sacrificing form can lead to injury and will make the move ineffective. Common mistakes Tamir sees include:


heels lifting off the ground, shifting the weight onto the toes
not going deep enough, stopping with knees at 90 degrees
allowing the chest to fall forward
curving the upper body and spine, creating a hunchback
losing the neutral spine position in the lower back (less frequently)
standing with feet too wide or too narrow
not controlling the movement, rushing through reps
allowing the knees to cave in
To avoid these mistakes, here's everything you need to know about how to do squats the right way. And, once you've mastered a squat, try one of the progressions below.

*How To Do a Proper Squat:*


heels lifting off the ground, shifting the weight onto the toes
not going deep enough, stopping with knees at 90 degrees
allowing the chest to fall forward
curving the upper body and spine, creating a hunchback
losing the neutral spine position in the lower back (less frequently)
standing with feet too wide or too narrow
not controlling the movement, rushing through reps
allowing the knees to cave in
To avoid these mistakes, here's everything you need to know about how to do squats the right way. And, once you've mastered a squat, try one of the progressions below.

*The Set-Up:*
Stance will vary slightly from person to person, Tamir explains, but your feet should be between hip- and shoulder-width distance apart, with your toes slightly turned out (between 5 and 15 degrees). Your spine should be neutral, shoulders back, chest open. Make sure you keep your heels down and keep them planted throughout the move. You can clasp hands in front of chest for balance.

*The Squat:*
Initiate the movement by sending the hips back as if you're sitting back into an invisible chair. Bend knees to lower down as far as possible with chest lifted in a controlled movement. Keep lower back neutral. Press through heels to stand back up to starting position. Repeat.

Aim to get thighs at least parallel to the floor. To do this, squat down so your thighs are even with your knees. If mobility allows, lower further. As you come back up, make sure hips are set right under your ribs- you don't want your hips to pull too far back, Tamir says.

*What are the benefits of squats?*
"Squatting is one of the most functional movements you can do," Tamir says. " It's great for the health of joints, creating strength, improving posture, and requires a lot of core work." A bodyweight squat engages your core, mobilizes your hips, knees, and ankles, and builds strength in your glutes, quads, and hamstrings. Plus, you can do a bodyweight squat anywhere.

*How often should you do squats?*
It depends on what your goal is, Tamir says. If you're looking to build endurance, you should do 3 to 4 sets of at least 12 reps. You'll want to adjust your reps per set if you want to build muscle definition, aim for 8 to 15 reps with weight, and if you're looking to build maximum strength, do no more than 6 reps with a heavy weight.

The same goes for frequency: if you're building endurance with bodyweight squats or lighter weights, you can perform the move more frequently as it's not as taxing on muscles, you don't need as much recovery. You can do bodyweight squats 3 to 4 times a week.

If you're focusing on strength-building, using heavy weights will put more strain on your muscles. So, if you're incorporating weighted squats, this can vary between 2 to 3 times a week. You'll want ample recovery time, so you don't cause injury from overtraining, Tamir says.

*What squat variations can you do?*
Once you master proper squat form, there are tons of variations you can do, Tamir says. You can add these variations to your workout or sub one in your circuit in place of a regular squat.

*Dumbbell Squat*


https://hmg-h-cdn.hearstapps.com/videos/bm-meghan-firstset-dumbbell-squat-1575493601.mp4



*Why: *Adding resistance in the form of weights will increase your strength and power.

*How*: Stand with feet hip-width apart, holding dumbbells at shoulders, with abs tight. Send hips back and bend knees to lower until your thighs are at least parallel to the ground, ideally lower. Push back up to the starting position. Repeat.

*Jump Squat*


https://hmg-h-cdn.hearstapps.com/videos/rw-jess-jump-squat-1576012392.mp4



Adding a plyometric element to the squat-a quick jump-increases your heart rate, making this a cardio-strength combo move that will boost endurance and reaction time.

Stand with feet just wider than hip-width apart, toes pointed slightly out, clasp hands at chest for balance. Send hips back and bend at knees to lower down as far as possible with chest lifted. You can swing your arms back for momentum. Press through heels back up to explode up, jumping vertically in the air. Land softly and immediately send hips back down into a squat. Repeat.

*Goblet Squat*

Add another level of difficulty to a regular squat by holding the weight in front of the chest. This will force you to further engage your core to keep the chest lifted, as well as increase your grip strength. This can help you build up to heavier weights or barbell back squats.

Hold a kettlebell by the horns or a single heavy dumbbell vertically in front of your chest. Stand with feet shoulder-width apart, toes pointed out. Send hips back to squat down until thighs are at least parallel to the floor while keeping chest lifted. Stand back up to start and repeat.

*Deep Squat*

If you have limited ankle mobility, you may want to try this variation. Stand with feet much wider than a regular air squat with toes turned slightly out, clasp hands at chest for balance. Send hips back and bend at knees to lower down as far as possible with chest lifted. You may find that you can lower very low with feet wider. Press through heels to stand back up to starting position. Repeat. For an added challenge, hold a heavy dumbbell or kettlebell, and squat down deep enough to touch the weight on the ground.

*Sumo Squat Pull to Press*
A sumo squat requires your feet to be even wider, forcing you to further engage your inner thighs (adductors), and the adjusted position may challenge your balance. Make it a combination movement by holding a kettlebell and adding a press at the top.

Stand with your feet just wider than shoulder-width apart, toes turned out about 45 degrees, holding a kettlebell with both hands. Squat down and tap the kettlebell on the floor between your feet. Stand up and lift the weight to chest height with elbows out wide. Flip your grip to grab the sides of the handle and push the kettlebell straight up overhead. Lower it to chest and assume the original grip before placing the kettlebell on the floor and return to the starting position.

*Bulgarian Split Squat*

While this looks a lot like a lunge, your feet stay stationary in this move, so it qualifies as a split squat. Running is a unilateral sport, so you'll benefit from performing unilateral exercises like this one, which can help identify muscle weaknesses and eliminate imbalances.

Hold a weight in each hand and take a small step away from a bench, box, or step. Reach right foot back and rest it on the bench laces down. Bend left knee to lower as far as possible with control into a lunge. Push through left foot to stand. Do 3 sets of 8 to 10 reps per leg.

*Pistol Squat*
This is an advanced move that puts a lot of pressure on your knee. Before progressing to this version, try a single-leg squat sitting back into a chair first to build your strength and balance. Once you master that, move to a bodyweight pistol squat before adding weight.

Start standing with feet shoulder-width apart. Beginners should do this next to a wall in case it's necessary to reach out for balance. Pull shoulders back and keep back straight. Extend right leg and arms out in front of you. Slowly send hips back and bend left knee to squat toward the floor, keeping your heel grounded. Get as low into the squat as possible without losing your balance. Drive back up slowly. Exhale as you rise. Repeat on other side.









Squats Are One of the Best Exercises for Runners—Learn How to Master Them


We break down each step, plus common mistakes and variations, on this important strength move.




www.runnersworld.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*The Ultimate Guide for Women to Build Muscle Fast








*

More and more women are realizing the benefits — both physically and aesthetically — of building muscle mass. Not only does it make you stronger, but having more muscle also increases your metabolic rate to help you burn fat.
An increase in muscle mass, or hypertrophy, is a result of consistent participation in a specific weight-training program. As you overload and break down your muscle cells with weight training, during your rest periods between training sessions, your body responds by regenerating at an increased size.

If you've decided to get stronger, you probably want to know how you can get the fastest results. The answer is hard work, determination, quite a bit of gym time and a proper diet.
With an aggressive training program and proper fueling of your muscles, a common rate of muscle gain is 1/2 pound of muscle per week. Although hormonal limitations will may affect this rate of absolute muscle gain in women, women are able to increase their relative strength at the same rate as men, according to Women in Sport.

*



Tip

Click to expand...

*


> Lifting heavy weights and sticking to a diet that includes enough calories, protein and carbs promotes muscle gain for women.


*Understand Female Muscle Growth*
Muscle growth occurs when the muscles are placed under increasingly greater amounts of stress. This causes damage to the muscle fibers which the body must then repair. Each successive time the muscles go through the repair and recovery process, the tensile strength and thickness of the muscle fibers increase. This is your body's way of adapting to the stress, so it's better able to handle future loads.

Women do not gain muscle mass as quickly as men because they don't possess the same levels of muscle-building hormones, such as testosterone and growth hormone. However, hormone levels are shown to increase when women train regularly with a program designed for muscle building.
Significant increases in muscle mass are still shown in women, and the American Council on Exercise states that women will see about a 20 to 40 percent increase in muscle strength after a few months of weight training.
Progressive lifting of heavy weights is the best way to tax the muscles and encourage muscle growth. You also need to eat the right number of calories and the right amount of each of the macronutrients — protein, carbohydrate and fat. The more effective you are in each of these areas, the faster you'll see muscle growth.

*Work Out to Gain Muscle Mass*
More often than not, people talk about "toning" when they talk about female strength-training exercises. Many fitness magazines promote toning yoga moves, ballet workouts and full-body workouts with 5-pound dumbbells. Although these exercises are effective ways to build a foundation of functional strength, they will not build a lot of muscle.
The best exercises for building muscle are compound, multi-joint moves that activate a lot of muscle tissue at once. With these moves, you're able to lift heavier weights for each rep than you are with isolation exercises, such as biceps curls, that only activate a single muscle group.

*Which Exercises Should You Do?*
Figuring out which exercises to do is often what confuses women the most when they want to build muscle fast. But it's actually pretty simple. There are a handful of very effective compound exercises that, if done correctly, can get you to your goals as soon as possible.

*1. Squat



2. Deadlift

3. Hip Thrust

4. Bench Press

5. Bent-Over Row

6. Shoulder Press*











*Sets and Reps*
Lifting heavy is what really stimulates the muscle growth you're looking for. So aim for reps in the 6 to 12 range, lifting a weight that maxes you out but still allows you to use proper form on the last rep, according to the American Council on Exercise.
Note: This is the kind of lifting where you might be grimacing by the last few reps of each set. You'll definitely be sweating, and you might even find yourself letting out a grunt or two. But if you want to build muscle fast, this is what it takes.
*Lengthen Your Rests*
Heavy lifting takes a lot out of you, and you'll need to take longer rest breaks between sets. This allows your body to replenish its energy stores so you can give the next set your all.
Typical recommendations are for rest breaks that last from one to three minutes; however, research shows that rest breaks closer to three minutes are better for building muscle.
In a July 2016 study in the _Journal of Strength and Conditioning Research_, participants were assigned to a short-rest group (1 minute) or a long-rest group (3 minutes). Both groups did the same total-body workouts three times weekly for eight weeks. At the end of the study, muscle thickness and muscle strength were significantly greater for the long-rest group.
*Workout Frequency for Building Mass*
You're not going to be able get all the listed exercises done in one weekly session. Even if you could, that isn't the best way to build muscle. In fact, researchers have studied the best workout frequency for building muscle.
A November 2016 review and meta-analysis in _Sports Medicine_ compared studies on workout frequency and found that working each muscle group twice a week is most effective for building mass. Working muscle groups three times a week may also be effective, but the researchers couldn't determine if it was any more effective than twice-weekly workouts.
There are many ways to split up your workouts effectively, and time and experience will help you determine your preference. But a good place to start is an upper/lower body split. Here's an example of a typical upper/lower body Monday through Friday split:

*Monday:* upper body
*Tuesday:* lower body
*Wednesday:* rest/cardio/abs
*Thursday:* upper body
*Friday:* lower body
Sticking to this schedule will help to keep you on track and make sure you target each muscle group twice a week. If weekends are better for you, you can sub out two weekdays for your weekend days. Just make sure to leave a day in between working the same muscle group so your muscles can recover.
*Eat Enough Calories*
It's not just about the workout; your diet also plays a crucial role in how much muscle you gain and how quickly you gain it. If you don't get enough calories, protein and carbohydrate, your muscles won't have the energy and raw materials they need to build more muscle.
Heavy weightlifting often means slightly increasing your calorie intake — even if you want to lose fat. Because building muscle takes so much energy, you can still lose fat while in a caloric surplus if you're training hard.
But calorie needs are highly individual, and it's often tough to figure out your perfect number. Estimates are about the best you can do. Taking your age and activity level into account, you can get an idea of your daily calorie needs for weight maintenance.
For example, according to the Dietary Guidelines for Americans, 2015-2020, the average active 35-year-old woman needs 2,200 calories per day to maintain her weight. But to _gain weight_ in the form of muscle mass, she'll need more than this.
But not much more. Fitness expert Michael Matthews recommends a slight 5 to 10 percent increase over your daily weight-maintenance calories for building mass. For the 35-year-old, that's a daily surplus of 110 to 220 calories — about 1 to 2 tablespoons of peanut butter.

*Manage Your Macros*
The composition of those calories is crucial as well. Protein is hands down the most important macronutrient for muscle building. Your muscles are made of protein; without an adequate supply of protein, your body can't build muscle.
Matthews recommends eating 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight per day. This is almost three times the standard dietary reference intake, or DRI, of 0.36 grams per pound of body weight. But that recommendation is for the average person who isn't on a muscle-gain diet.
Make sure to choose high-quality, lean protein. Foods such as chicken, fish, eggs, beans, tofu, low-fat dairy products, nuts and seeds are all good sources of protein to include in your diet.
*Carbs Are Key*
You shouldn't be on a low-carb diet if you're interested in training to build muscle. Your body needs carbs for energy to power your workouts; carbs also play a role in muscle building and recovery.
However, not all carbs are created equal. Whole grains, beans and vegetables are your best sources of carbs for muscle building. Examples include:

Leafy greens and broccoli
Lentils and other beans
Brown rice
Sweet potatoes
Steer away from refined grains, sugary foods and beverages, baked goods, candy, chips or the like. These foods are high in carbs, but they'll make you gain fat, crush your energy and limit your gains.

*Figuring Out Fat*
Fats are crucial for health, especially polyunsaturated and monounsaturated fats from fish, nuts, seeds, avocados and olive oil. But they play a more minor role in a muscle-building diet. Matthews recommends getting 0.3 grams of fat per pound of body weight each day. If you weigh 140 pounds, that's 42 grams of fat daily.
Once you've calculated your protein and fat needs, the rest of your calories should come from carbohydrates.



The Ultimate Guide for Women to Build Muscle Quickly | Livestrong.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I actually enjoy doing all these core strength workouts and have seen progression in strength. A year ago I was doing turkish get ups with a 20lb kb recently I increased to a 25lb kb. I was pleased with myself 


*5 Core Exercises for Cyclists to Improve Efficiency and Strength*


Cycling is practically synonymous with the legs, but core strength is an equally important and frequently overlooked part of riding a bike. The stability of a strong torso makes you more efficient, more powerful, and more resistant to injury, so we’ve chosen a few of our favorite simple exercises for cyclists to strengthen their cores. 
*5 Core Exercises for Cyclists*

Elbow to Tall Plank
Lateral Walking Push-ups
Hollow Holds
Single-Dumbbell Overhead Squat
Half-Turkish Get Ups

*The Benefits of a Strong Core*
Riding a bike is more than just pedaling. While your legs are responsible for the direct work of turning the crank, the rest of your body plays a bigger role than you might realize. Your pelvis and hips anchor you on the saddle, your back suspends your upper body over the handlebars, and your abs and sides provide rigidity and support. Collectively, these and other muscles of the torso are referred to as your core, and they are crucial in making you efficient and stable on the bike. 

Riders with weak cores waste energy rocking or swaying. The stronger your core, the more of your power actually works to move you forward. For this reason, core strength is particularly important when pedaling out of the saddle or in aero position. Additionally, a strong core reinforces good form and prevents injury. It can help you stay in control over rough terrain, improves efficiency for better sustained power, and helps you resist fatigue over the course of long rides. Put simply, if you ride a bike, you can benefit from core strength.

*Core Muscles Used in Cycling*
Traditional definitions of the core are usually limited to the midsection, such as the abs, obliques, and lower back. While these are key areas, almost every part of the body is somehow involved in the act of efficiently riding and steering a bike. For this reason, we use the term “core” loosely. What we really mean is a rider’s trunk or torso, extending from the shoulders all the way down to the pelvic floor and lower back.

This expanded definition includes a wide range of muscles. They include the transversus and rectus abdominis (the abs), internal and external obliques (your sides), erector spinae (straightening muscles in the back), pelvic floor (the groin and sitbones), gluteus maximus (the buttocks), and the trapezius (the neck and shoulder blades), among others. None of these muscles work in isolation, so the best core exercises for cyclists target the functional interaction of multiple muscle groups.

*Core Training Frequency*
It doesn’t take a major investment of time to see benefits from simple core work. We recommend incorporating these exercises into your routine twice a week, with a maximum of three times per week if it doesn’t interfere with your on-bike workouts. If you’re limited on time or feeling tired, even once per week can be productive for maintenance.

Reps and durations can vary dramatically based on experience and ability. For movements, start conservatively with anywhere from 12 to 20 reps, prioritizing form and monitoring how your body responds. For isometric (stationary) exercises such as planks, start with a few reps of about 30 seconds to a minute (with 30 seconds rest in between) and add reps and time as you progress. Any time you add a new movement or exercise to your routine, reduce the reps of your existing exercises to allow for the new progression.

*Our Five Favorite Core Exercises for Cyclists*
There are endless options for core exercises, and countless variations of each movement to try. These are our favorites, but feel free to experiment and see what works for you. Just remember to always focus on form and start small.

*1. Elbow to Tall Plank*







Planks are the classic go-to core exercise, with good reason. They don’t require special equipment, they target multiple muscles, and they can be done almost anywhere. This variation turns planks into a more active exercise, with an asymmetrical balance component analogous to riding a bike.

Start in an elbow plank position, making sure your elbows are directly in-line with your shoulders. One arm at a time, lift yourself into a standard plank. Lower yourself back to an elbow plank, and repeat. Throughout the movement, *focus on engaging your core by tucking your tailbone* to keep your torso flat. Don’t dip your lower back, drop your head, or raise your butt.

*2. Lateral Walking Push-ups*





Related to planks and also combining functional strength and stability, this is a simple variation of the familiar push-up. To do this exercise, follow a push-up with a lateral step to the side while in plank position, then repeat. You can move in one direction repeatedly, or move back and forth between each push-up.

This lateral movement addresses a common muscular weakness for cyclists, and activates stabilizing muscles that can directly benefit your pedaling efficiency. As with planks, it’s crucial to keep your lower back flat by activating your abs and glutes (squeeze your butt!) Keep your hands just over shoulder-width apart, directly below your chest, and don’t flare your shoulders. During push-ups your elbows should bend at an angle behind you, not straight out to the side.

*3. Hollow Holds*





Another classic core exercise, hollow holds activate the abs, hip flexors, and quads, and by adding a little weight they can also engage the shoulders for upper body stability. Hollow holds begin on your back, with your feet together and arms overhead. Activate your core by pressing your lower back down into the ground, and raise your arms and legs off the floor. Hold this position for several seconds.

Form is key- don’t tuck your chin into your chest, and *make sure your shoulder blades are off the ground*. Crucially, your abs should be engaged the whole time, to *actively keep your lower back in contact with the floor*. For an added challenge, hold a single dumbbell, or for more challenge still, try a dumbbell in each hand.

*4. Single-Dumbbell Overhead Squat*





While not a stereotypical core workout, this deceptively challenging exercise engages leg strength, torso stability, and functional shoulder and arm strength that many cyclists overlook. 

Stand about shoulder-width, with your knees directly over your feet. Firmly hold a dumbbell with your arm extended straight over your shoulder and your elbow locked. Now, keeping heels planted and maintaining level hips and shoulders, squat your hips back and down below your knees before standing fully back up. Alternate arms and repeat.

To emphasize core engagement and range of motion, try touching the floor with your free hand at the bottom of each squat while still maintaining good form. Start by lightly touching your fingertips on the ground, and as you gain proficiency, touch your clenched fist and eventually your open palm.

*5. Half-Turkish Get Ups*






With diverse benefits including shoulder stability and strength throughout the core, this exercise looks simple but involves a complex interaction of muscles and movements. It’s typically done with a kettlebell, but a dumbbell or even household objects can work perfectly to add a little weight.

Lie your back, with your right knee bent and right foot flat on the floor, and your left leg fully extended at a 45 degree angle to your side. Hold your kettlebell or weight straight overhead in your right hand, and extend your left arm out to your left side. Now, staring at the weight to keep it directly above you, push off your left arm to raise your upper body until your weight is resting on your left hand. Simultaneously raise your hips off the ground too, by pushing through your right foot. It should be one continuous movement into this raised position, then hold it for a moment before lowering yourself back down. Switch sides, and repeat. 









5 Core Exercises for Cyclists to Improve Efficiency and Strength - TrainerRoad Blog


Cycling is synonymous with the legs, but a strong core makes you more efficient, powerful, and resistant to injury. We've chosen 5 of our favorite core exercises to help you get stronger.




www.trainerroad.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This table from Science for Sport shows the benefits of each sport and their impacts on running. 


*SPORT**MUSCLES USED**BENEFITS OF SPORT IN RUNNING*SkiingCore, hips, quads, glutes, hamstrings, calvesImproves lower body strength, stability, and balanceKickboxingCore, hips, quads, hamstringImproves core strength, stamina, flexibility, builds discipline, pain managementCyclingCore, quads, hamstring, glutes, calvesLeg movements mimic running, avoid the pounding and stress on joints, cardio workoutHockeyArms, core, hips, quads, hamstringsShort fartlek workout, also improves balance, builds discipline and sprint speedTennisArms, core, hips, quads, hamstrings, calvesImproves resistance, staminaGolfArms, chest, core, hips, legsImproves core strength, hip flexibilityPowerliftingCore, glutes, quads, hamstrings, adductorsImproves quad and glute strength.SoccerCore, hips, quads, hamstrings, calvesSame as fartlek workout, also improves balance, endurance, and resistanceVolleyballHips, glutes, quads, hamstrings, calves.Improves plyometric capability.SurfingCore, hips, glutes, quads, hamstringsImproves stamina, flexibility, balanceSwimmingArms, chest, quads, core.Improves lung capacity, good for recovery
 

Runners can still build speed by becoming fitter and doing speed work, but you can train with a variety of other sports. Also, running can benefit athletes from other sports looking to improve their speed, strength or endurance.









What is the most transferable sport to running? - Canadian Running Magazine


Most sports involve running, but what translates best to improving your speed?




runningmagazine.ca


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Developing Muscular Strength for Endurance Sport*











Muscular strength is the maximum power output that muscles can exert against some form of resistance in a single effort. Endurance sport takes a tremendous amount of muscular strength, incorporating the core, back, hip flexors, quads, and calves. Taking time to develop and refine these muscle groups will prepare you for the strength demands of the season ahead. 

Strength development begins with power strength efforts in the form of applying force with weight. Then when your season begins, it is about effectively translating those gains made in the gym into the specific power requirements of your endurance sport. Strong and developed muscles will not only improve the ability to sustain your posture for hours at a time but also help reduce the likelihood of overuse injury and fatigue. The bottom line, a strength program is vital to the success of your season and long-term health especially as you continue to age. 

Here are essential things to remember when incorporating a strength program into your season’s training schedule. 









*When to Strength Train *
Strength training is the result of training both the muscular and the nervous system to deliver force when it is needed. Training one without the other is inadequate for high-performance competition. The nervous system’s job is to recruit the right muscle fiber at the right time to produce the maximum amount of force. In sport, the ultimate goal is to obtain the ability to maximize your nervous system’s ability to recruit the right muscle fibers at the right time and in the most efficient way possible. Like anything else, this takes training your muscular and nervous systems with periodization.

Periodization is alternating phases of periods of training based on volume, intensity, and movement complexity. Whether someone is competing or not, the objective of a strength training plan is to address general adaptation and the principle of specificity to vary the amount and type of stress placed on the body. This stress helps your body adapt at a rate that prevents injury. Periodization involves dividing the strength training program into distinct phases of training that align with the aspects of the overall annual sport-specific annual training plan. 

Periodization is the primary method of having a plan and then working that plan. The program must prevent overtraining and optimize peak performance while allowing for the time and training for the specific demands of an athlete’s sport. The time of the year concerning your priority events dictates the amount and type of strength training required. The physiological and physical adaptations that occur depend on making the right adjustments with the right acute variables (exercise selection, intensity, repetitions, and tempo). An appropriately periodized strength training program gradually decreases as sport-specific training increases. The balance can be different for everyone and it is the job of a coach to determine where that line is between the right amount strength training and the right amount of endurance training so the neither compromise each other.

*What to Focus On*
A typical year-round weight program for athletes can be divided into three parts. Off-season, pre-season and in season. Each part contains different phases of training. 

The offseason is the time to focus on taking advantage of the time off your endurance sport and allocating that time to the gym. I refer to these stages as the stabilization, strength endurance, and maximum strength phases. Often athletes are either in their transition phase or just beginning a mid to low volume, lower intensity training block for their endurance sport. 

For many athletes, the stabilization phase begins in October (if priority races are late spring and early summer) and typically last four weeks. This phase’s emphasis is preparing athletes with stability and form to get them prepared for the higher level demands in later phases. This period is crucial for all beginners and is also necessary to cycle back through this after periods of strength and power training to maintain a high degree of core and joint stability. Stabilization phase specifically focuses on:


Improving muscle imbalances
Improving stabilization through core musculature
Preventing tissue overload by preparing muscles, tendons, ligaments, and joints for the upcoming imposed demands of training
Establishing proper movement patterns and exercise technique
The strength endurance phase typically starts in November. The focus of this phase is on more intense strength-building workouts. This phase maintains stability while increasing the amount of stress on the body. During the strength endurance phase, an athlete will typically incorporate a strength specific exercise with a stability exercise (better known as super setting). Strength training volume is at its highest and the focus of this phase is to: 


Increase the ability of the core musculature to stabilize the pelvis and spine under more massive load, through more complete ranges of motion 
Increase the load-bearing capabilities of muscles, tendons, ligaments, and joints 
Increase the volume of training
Increase motor unit recruitment, frequency of motor unit recruitment 
December may or may not be the offseason, depending on your event and your location. However, for many athletes, this is still the time that the focus is on lower volume and lower intensity work in their endurance training program. December is time to incorporate the maximum strength phase. The maximal strength phase focuses on increasing the load placed on the tissues of the body and has been shown to help increase the benefits of power training in the next stage. The maximal strength phase improves 


Recruitment of motor units
Rate of force productions 
Motor unit synchronization. 
The maximum strength phase’s primary purpose is to increase intensity (load) and volume (sets). Unlike the prior phase of muscular endurance, this phase reduces the number of exercises and improves the force needed to move quickly in the power phase. 

The Power phase is what I refer to as the “application” phase and typically occurs for most athletes in four weeks in January (the pre-season). By this time, my athletes feel very strong and are ready to do some explosive training. This level of training increases the rate of force production (or speed of muscle contraction). The power phase uses the adaption of stabilization and strength acquired in the previous phases of training and applies them with more realistic speeds and forces that the body will encounter in everyday life and to sport. Power = Force multiplied by Velocity. Therefore any increase in force or velocity will produce an increase in power. This increase in power happens by increasing the load (or force) as in the speed; you can move the loads. This complex phase of training typically combines a power exercise right after a strength exercise. 

The final strength phase that I keep my athletes on throughout their “season” is the maintenance phase, which typically begins in February and lasts throughout the entire season. Depending on the training and date of my athlete’s event, I may cycle back to stabilization training to improve or refine neuromuscular efficiency. Often the maintenance phase will include one or two training sessions scheduled early in the week and fall under the priority of higher intensity sport-specific training, like intervals. Before any major competitions, I ensure an athlete does not lift any weight at all. During the entire maintenance phase, the focus becomes on stretching, foam rolling, and strength workouts that focus on total body strength and core circuit work. 

During the in-season athletes should replace one of their strength training sessions with neuromuscular power sessions for their sport, often referred to as force reps. These force reps are essential endurance type workouts for building strength and are very much like doing double or single-leg squats, step-ups, or lunges. These workouts are specifically about building the force to apply to the pedals or the run. Incorporating force workout replaces those strength workouts and is an effective method of developing a more powerful pedal stroke and becoming a more powerful rider or runner.











*How to Utilize Strength Training For Your Primary Discipline*
Resistance training, like endurance training, focuses on the “SAID” principle. The strength workouts must follow the Specific Adaptation to Imposed Demands. The program must mirror the demands of the activity you are trying to improve to receive sport-specific benefits from a strength training program. For example, if you are a cyclist, the hip joint only moves from 30 to an 80-degree extension. So in doing squats, you do not need to go all the way down to a 90-degree knee bend in the knees. Squat only until you have an 80-degree bend in the knees, which will simulate the curve in your leg at the top of the pedal strokes. 

The speed of movement is also essential. Strong and big muscles like that of a bodybuilder will not make you faster endurance athletes. As an athlete, you need to train the nervous system to create the power and demand of your sport. For example, sprinters, plyometric, and power cleans in the training program will give you the desired results because you have the neuromuscular efficiency to execute those movements quickly and effectively. 

With work, family, events, and only a certain amount of time allocated to training, strength training often is the first to get neglected. Good news, though. Research shows that for strength exercise to be effective, expect to spend no more than one hour in the gym at a minimum of 2 times per week. Workout intensity and quality are essential and mean ensuring that you have a plan in place including an appropriate number of reps, the tempo of workout, weight, and proper form. Below are some additional general pointers to help you get the most out of your time in the gym:


Use exercises that work numerous joints. Most single joints exercises are not as functional as multi-joint lifts. For example, choose squats over the leg press machine. 
Use free weights when you can. Free weights allow for your body to work in all planes of motion with various degrees of amplitude and ranges of action consistent with those movements used in the sport. Free weights improve postural stability, strength, muscle size, and power and are most active. 
Use circuit training or supersets in your routine. These specialized training styles minimize downtime between exercises, thereby limiting the time spent resting between sets. 
And most important of all, always know what you are going to do before you do it. Never start a workout without an idea of what you want to accomplish. Remember, those who fail to plan, plan to fail.


















Developing Muscular Strength for Endurance Sport | TrainingPeaks


When you strength train is as important as how you strength train.




www.trainingpeaks.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*How Heavy Should You Be Lifting? Weight Training for Endurance Athletes*
Wondering how heavy you should be lifting? Here’s what endurance athletes need to know about heavy-duty strength training. 











A common question for endurance athletes who are getting started in the gym is “how heavy should I lift?”. Conventional wisdom would suggest that you should do lots of reps at lighter loads because this mimics endurance sports. However, your muscles are already getting plenty of endurance from cycling or running, so if you want to see the most benefit from the gym, your ultimate goal should be to lift heavy.

*Heavy Lifting Benefits*
The heavier a load that you lift, the more muscle fibers your body will need to recruit to lift that object. When lifting at or near maximal effort, your body must recruit nearly every muscle fiber in the active tissue to move that load. This is the reason why gym training is such an effective method for improving endurance performance.

When you maximally recruit all muscle fibers, you are enhancing the “neural pathway” from your brain to your muscles. Over time, your body must learn to synchronously fire your muscle fibers as efficiently as possible to lift a load. Teaching your muscles to work in unison with one another will transfer into improved efficiency on the bike. 

When lifting heavy, you are improving your strength to a greater extent than lifting lighter loads. The ultimate goal of strength training is to improve force production (i.e., _Power = Force x Velocity_). If you improve your ability to produce force at any velocity (cadence) on the bike, you will improve your power. This is especially true at higher intensities where greater force must be produced.











*Don’t Lift Heavy Right From the Start*
When you first started out running or cycling, you likely were not as fit as many others who had been competing and training for much longer. What might have been a recovery workout for someone else was a very hard effort for you. It took years of dedication to get to where you are now. Similarly, strength training is a long-term practice that builds year upon year and you must continue to dedicate time to it to reap its full benefits.

If you’re new to the gym, you should _not _lift heavy. Your bones, tendons, ligaments, and muscles are not adapted to lifting heavy loads. As endurance athletes who often seek out pain, it can be tempting to go into the gym and try to lift as much as you can. If you do this, the best-case scenario is you will be too sore to walk for several days and never want to go to the gym again. The worst-case scenario is you won’t be able to walk for several months because you injured yourself!

*BEGINNER WEIGHT LIFTING ROUTINE*
Your first few gym sessions should feel easy and should be focused on mastering proper lifting technique. Select high reps (12-20 reps) and low loads. For a squat, this would likely mean using a kettlebell or a barbell with no additional weight. Each time you go to the gym during this phase, increase your load by just a little bit (5 pounds or so on lower body exercises). 

You will progress fast during this phase and you will feel noticeably stronger each week. Continue increasing the load so that you have a similar relative effort for every lift (approximately a 6 or 7 out of 10). This approach will minimize soreness while your body gets used to strength training. This phase should last 3-4 weeks. 

Following this phase, you will want to decrease the rep range to 8-10 and increase the weight. However, for each set, you should still feel like you have one or two reps left in you. Similar to the last phase, gradually increase the weight when you feel stronger.

If you are new to lifting, you should not progress beyond this phase for your first off-season lifting “season.” Stay in this phase until you transition to your in-season maintenance phase. This will be sufficient stimulus to improve your strength without risking injury.

Providing you have continued to maintain strength in-season, you will be able to progress to even heavier loads next winter. Your body will have adapted to lifting regularly and your technique will likely be refined enough to handle heavier loads.

Again, you will start out with the first few weeks of lighter loads (12-20 reps) and then progress into 8-10 reps for the next couple of weeks. Once you feel ready, it’ll be time to hit the real heavy stuff. In this phase, you will start with 6 reps per set with the eventual goal of progressing to 3-4. You will want to take long rest periods of 3-5 minutes to recover between sets. 

This phase will give you the greatest performance benefit. By the end of the winter, you will be stronger than ever before and ready to carry that strength into more specific training.









*Do Not Lift to Failure*
A common mistake by both novice and experienced lifters is “ego-lifting.” This is where you select a weight that is so heavy that it compromises good form and safety. If you cannot complete all the reps with good form, the weight is too heavy. 

Additionally, pain-seeking endurance athletes try to treat strength training the same way they would treat a race by going “all-out” and lifting to failure, whereby you cannot successfully complete the last repetition with good form. You should _always_ feel like you could do at least one more rep no matter how heavy you are lifting.

Research has not found any added performance benefit in lifting to failure compared to submaximal lifting, and maximal lifting also comes at great cost. Failure-lifting is very taxing on the body. If you lift this way all the time, your progress will stagnate and may eventually become overtrained. 

Of course, lifting to failure is also extremely dangerous. Completing several sets at a submaximal effort has shown to provide more benefit than lifting to failure — with less risk.

*Heavy Lifting is Not for Everyone*
While all endurance athletes should do some form of strength training year-round, not everyone should lift heavy. Those with certain pre-existing conditions and older athletes will want to steer clear of heavy lifting. However, other methods of strength training can still provide you with great benefits and help to prevent injury, but this is beyond the scope of this article.

Strength training is only one side of the coin. It must be compatible with your sport if you are to see performance benefits. If you need guidance on proper periodization and integration of a concurrent training program, seek out a qualified professional.


















How Heavy Should You Be Lifting? Weight Training for Endurance Athletes


Strength training is highly recommended for endurance athletes, but is heavy lifting beneficial? Here's how to maximize your strength training without injury.




www.trainingpeaks.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Developing Muscular Strength for Endurance Sport*










Muscular strength is the maximum power output that muscles can exert against some form of resistance in a single effort. Endurance sport takes a tremendous amount of muscular strength, incorporating the core, back, hip flexors, quads, and calves. Taking time to develop and refine these muscle groups will prepare you for the strength demands of the season ahead. 
Strength development begins with power strength efforts in the form of applying force with weight. Then when your season begins, it is about effectively translating those gains made in the gym into the specific power requirements of your endurance sport. Strong and developed muscles will not only improve the ability to sustain your posture for hours at a time but also help reduce the likelihood of overuse injury and fatigue. The bottom line, a strength program is vital to the success of your season and long-term health especially as you continue to age. 
Here are essential things to remember when incorporating a strength program into your season’s training schedule. 

*When to Strength Train *
Strength training is the result of training both the muscular and the nervous system to deliver force when it is needed. Training one without the other is inadequate for high-performance competition. The nervous system’s job is to recruit the right muscle fiber at the right time to produce the maximum amount of force. In sport, the ultimate goal is to obtain the ability to maximize your nervous system’s ability to recruit the right muscle fibers at the right time and in the most efficient way possible. Like anything else, this takes training your muscular and nervous systems with periodization.
Periodization is alternating phases of periods of training based on volume, intensity, and movement complexity. Whether someone is competing or not, the objective of a strength training plan is to address general adaptation and the principle of specificity to vary the amount and type of stress placed on the body. This stress helps your body adapt at a rate that prevents injury. Periodization involves dividing the strength training program into distinct phases of training that align with the aspects of the overall annual sport-specific annual training plan. 
Periodization is the primary method of having a plan and then working that plan. The program must prevent overtraining and optimize peak performance while allowing for the time and training for the specific demands of an athlete’s sport. The time of the year concerning your priority events dictates the amount and type of strength training required. The physiological and physical adaptations that occur depend on making the right adjustments with the right acute variables (exercise selection, intensity, repetitions, and tempo). An appropriately periodized strength training program gradually decreases as sport-specific training increases. The balance can be different for everyone and it is the job of a coach to determine where that line is between the right amount strength training and the right amount of endurance training so the neither compromise each other.
*What to Focus On*
A typical year-round weight program for athletes can be divided into three parts. Off-season, pre-season and in season. Each part contains different phases of training. 
The offseason is the time to focus on taking advantage of the time off your endurance sport and allocating that time to the gym. I refer to these stages as the stabilization, strength endurance, and maximum strength phases. Often athletes are either in their transition phase or just beginning a mid to low volume, lower intensity training block for their endurance sport. 
For many athletes, the stabilization phase begins in October (if priority races are late spring and early summer) and typically last four weeks. This phase’s emphasis is preparing athletes with stability and form to get them prepared for the higher level demands in later phases. This period is crucial for all beginners and is also necessary to cycle back through this after periods of strength and power training to maintain a high degree of core and joint stability. Stabilization phase specifically focuses on:

Improving muscle imbalances
Improving stabilization through core musculature
Preventing tissue overload by preparing muscles, tendons, ligaments, and joints for the upcoming imposed demands of training
Establishing proper movement patterns and exercise technique
The strength endurance phase typically starts in November. The focus of this phase is on more intense strength-building workouts. This phase maintains stability while increasing the amount of stress on the body. During the strength endurance phase, an athlete will typically incorporate a strength specific exercise with a stability exercise (better known as super setting). Strength training volume is at its highest and the focus of this phase is to: 

Increase the ability of the core musculature to stabilize the pelvis and spine under more massive load, through more complete ranges of motion 
Increase the load-bearing capabilities of muscles, tendons, ligaments, and joints 
Increase the volume of training
Increase motor unit recruitment, frequency of motor unit recruitment 
December may or may not be the offseason, depending on your event and your location. However, for many athletes, this is still the time that the focus is on lower volume and lower intensity work in their endurance training program. December is time to incorporate the maximum strength phase. The maximal strength phase focuses on increasing the load placed on the tissues of the body and has been shown to help increase the benefits of power training in the next stage. The maximal strength phase improves 

Recruitment of motor units
Rate of force productions 
Motor unit synchronization. 
The maximum strength phase’s primary purpose is to increase intensity (load) and volume (sets). Unlike the prior phase of muscular endurance, this phase reduces the number of exercises and improves the force needed to move quickly in the power phase. 
The Power phase is what I refer to as the “application” phase and typically occurs for most athletes in four weeks in January (the pre-season). By this time, my athletes feel very strong and are ready to do some explosive training. This level of training increases the rate of force production (or speed of muscle contraction). The power phase uses the adaption of stabilization and strength acquired in the previous phases of training and applies them with more realistic speeds and forces that the body will encounter in everyday life and to sport. Power = Force multiplied by Velocity. Therefore any increase in force or velocity will produce an increase in power. This increase in power happens by increasing the load (or force) as in the speed; you can move the loads. This complex phase of training typically combines a power exercise right after a strength exercise. 
The final strength phase that I keep my athletes on throughout their “season” is the maintenance phase, which typically begins in February and lasts throughout the entire season. Depending on the training and date of my athlete’s event, I may cycle back to stabilization training to improve or refine neuromuscular efficiency. Often the maintenance phase will include one or two training sessions scheduled early in the week and fall under the priority of higher intensity sport-specific training, like intervals. Before any major competitions, I ensure an athlete does not lift any weight at all. During the entire maintenance phase, the focus becomes on stretching, foam rolling, and strength workouts that focus on total body strength and core circuit work. 
During the in-season athletes should replace one of their strength training sessions with neuromuscular power sessions for their sport, often referred to as force reps. These force reps are essential endurance type workouts for building strength and are very much like doing double or single-leg squats, step-ups, or lunges. These workouts are specifically about building the force to apply to the pedals or the run. Incorporating force workout replaces those strength workouts and is an effective method of developing a more powerful pedal stroke and becoming a more powerful rider or runner.

*How to Utilize Strength Training For Your Primary Discipline*

Resistance training, like endurance training, focuses on the “SAID” principle. The strength workouts must follow the Specific Adaptation to Imposed Demands. The program must mirror the demands of the activity you are trying to improve to receive sport-specific benefits from a strength training program. For example, if you are a cyclist, the hip joint only moves from 30 to an 80-degree extension. So in doing squats, you do not need to go all the way down to a 90-degree knee bend in the knees. Squat only until you have an 80-degree bend in the knees, which will simulate the curve in your leg at the top of the pedal strokes. 
The speed of movement is also essential. Strong and big muscles like that of a bodybuilder will not make you faster endurance athletes. As an athlete, you need to train the nervous system to create the power and demand of your sport. For example, sprinters, plyometric, and power cleans in the training program will give you the desired results because you have the neuromuscular efficiency to execute those movements quickly and effectively. 
With work, family, events, and only a certain amount of time allocated to training, strength training often is the first to get neglected. Good news, though. Research shows that for strength exercise to be effective, expect to spend no more than one hour in the gym at a minimum of 2 times per week. Workout intensity and quality are essential and mean ensuring that you have a plan in place including an appropriate number of reps, the tempo of workout, weight, and proper form. Below are some additional general pointers to help you get the most out of your time in the gym:

Use exercises that work numerous joints. Most single joints exercises are not as functional as multi-joint lifts. For example, choose squats over the leg press machine. 
Use free weights when you can. Free weights allow for your body to work in all planes of motion with various degrees of amplitude and ranges of action consistent with those movements used in the sport. Free weights improve postural stability, strength, muscle size, and power and are most active. 
Use circuit training or supersets in your routine. These specialized training styles minimize downtime between exercises, thereby limiting the time spent resting between sets. 
And most important of all, always know what you are going to do before you do it. Never start a workout without an idea of what you want to accomplish. Remember, those who fail to plan, plan to fail.









Developing Muscular Strength for Endurance Sport | TrainingPeaks


When you strength train is as important as how you strength train.




www.trainingpeaks.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Don't be that "gal"


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

cyclelicious said:


> Don't be that "gal"
> 
> View attachment 1963130


Oh the Resolutionaries.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*When the Last Thing You Want to Do Is Exercise*









I was so tempted to skip the run. It was a Thursday afternoon in early December, and by the time my five Zoom meetings were done, it was getting dark and the sky was spitting sleet. Still, I headed out the door, because my last call of the day had been with a couple of professional runners, each with multiple national championship titles in distance running under their belt. Physician Megan Roche and her husband David had encouraged me to think of my workout as recess after a long day of work, rather than another item on my to-do list.

“I struggle with motivation all the time,” Mr. Roche said. What gets him over the hump is finding joy in the activity itself. Sometimes it helps to get a little silly, he said. “It sounds ridiculous, but if you’re running down a slight hill or even just tired, put your arms out like you’re an airplane and suddenly everything become less serious.”

It did sound silly, but when I tried the airplane arms trick, my dark, cold run became surprisingly joyful. Here are some other ways you can find inspiration and maybe even a little glee in your daily workout.

*Don’t think of it as exercise.*
When exercise isn’t appealing, making it feel like something else can help. Crystal Steltenpohl, a psychologist at University of Southern Indiana, Evansville, who studies exercise motivation, recalls a conversation she had with a participant in one of her studies who said, “I go play basketball, but that’s just hanging out with friends.” In other words, although the activity qualified as exercise, that was just a fringe benefit, rather than the motivating factor.

I spent years as a competitive runner, cyclist and skier. And while I continue to do these activities, I usually get the recommended 22 minutes per day of moderate-intensity exercise automatically, without ever thinking about exercise. Instead, I do my morning walk to clear my head, feel present in my surroundings and connect with my husband and my dogs.

“If you ask, most people will say they want to exercise for their health, and that’s a great goal,” said Katie Heinrich, an exercise scientist at Kansas State University. “But what gets people actually moving is doing something they enjoy.” There’s no perfect activity for everyone. “How do you like to move?” Dr. Heinrich said. “Maybe it’s dancing, or it could be a walk in the park. For some people, it might be CrossFit or Peloton.”

Casey Johnston stumbled upon weight lifting through a Reddit thread by a woman starting a strength-training program. That post inspired Ms. Johnston, a health and science writer who now publishes the newsletter She’s a Beast, to try a similar program. She discovered that she loved it much more than running. Whereas running gave her too much time to ruminate over anxious thoughts, “You can’t think of anything else when you have 200 pounds on your back,” she said. 

*Bundle your incentives.*
Last month, researchers published a megastudy testing the effectiveness of 54 different approaches to motivating people to exercise more. The experiment, which enlisted more than 60,000 members of the 24 Hour Fitness chain as test subjects, found that offering a free audiobook was one of the most effective ways to get people to the gym. The idea was to give participants something to look forward to while exercising, said one of the study’s organizers, Katy Milkman, a professor at the Wharton School of the University of Pennsylvania and author of the book “How to Change: The Science of Getting from Where You Are to Where You Want to Be.”

It’s an approach familiar to Dr. Roche. She enjoys taking photographs, and running gives her an opportunity to look for interesting things to shoot, especially while traveling. “These photos carry me through my running journey,” she said.











*Make exercise a priority.*
“The number-one reason people give for not exercising is time,” Dr. Heinrich said, and the only reliable way to find the time is to prioritize it. “You have to make a decision to put exercise into your day, it’s not just magically going to happen.”

Ms. Johnston used to try and squeeze exercise into her life by doing things like taking the stairs instead of the elevator, “But that never really stuck or gave me any validation that I was doing anything meaningful,” she said. “Giving exercise a distinct place in my life was motivating.”

If you think of exercise as optional, you give yourself permission to skip it. Instead, try thinking of it as an essential part of your job, said Brad Stulberg, author of “The Practice of Groundedness” and a frequent writer about human performance. “Whether you are a parent, business person, physician, writer, artist, lawyer or educator, exercise will make you better at what you do,” he said. “It will help you focus, stay calm and collected, and improve your energy.”

*Be flexible.*
Making exercise a priority doesn’t mean you need a rigid schedule. A study Dr. Milkman and some colleagues published in 2020 found that giving yourself flexibility to meet your goals might boost your chance of success. Researchers studied more than 2,500 Google employees, randomly assigning some of them to get paid for going to the company gym during a window of time they had identified in advance as the most manageable, while others could opt to go anytime.

The researchers had expected that committing to specific times would help people form stronger habits, said lead author John Beshears, a behavioral economist at Harvard Business School. Instead, the people who’d been given flexibility ended up going more often after the payments ended. When the group on the rigid program missed their planned workout, they didn’t go at all, whereas the group that had practiced finding the time continued to do so, Dr. Milkman said.

*Get some support.*
“The best fitness motivator is a friend. They hold you accountable to show up and they support you when you don’t,” Mr. Stulberg said.

In one 2017 study, Dr. Heinrich interviewed CrossFit gym owners and coaches and found that feelings of community were a strong motivator for people who continued with the classes. “It’s not that you have to go, it’s that you want to go and are drawn in by the group,” she said.

Having a cheerleader on the sidelines can also give you a boost, Dr. Steltenpohl said, by affirming that you’re putting in the work and acknowledging the obstacles you’ve faced. “If you work out alone, having someone to check in with can be helpful.”










*Create an environment for success.*
Look for ways to make your surroundings more inviting for physical activity, Dr. Steltenpohl said. Find or create a place where exercise feels enticing. That could be a gym, a park, a walking path or even just your bedroom with an exercise mat and a fitness app, she said. The key is that your surroundings are priming you to succeed.

Dr. Roche usually runs first thing in the morning, and she preps ahead of time by laying out her clothes, getting the coffee pot ready and queuing up an energetic music playlist while she gets ready to run. On winter mornings, she also turns on bright lights and occasionally warms her muscles first in a hot shower.

*Anticipate how exercise will make you feel.*
It’s tempting to think you’re too stressed or tired to exercise, but oftentimes exercise is exactly what you need to feel better. “You don’t need to feel good to get going, you need to get going to feel good,” Mr. Stulberg said.

Exercise can help you manage your moods, Dr. Steltenpohl said, and when you’re feeling lousy, sometimes exercise is a powerful antidote. “When I get really frustrated, I find that’s a good time to take a walk.”

Ms. Johnston is motivated by how her workouts feel. “I really enjoy how it feels physically to use my muscles and do one concrete task,” she said. She’s also urged on by the progress she achieves through weight lifting. “It’s impossible to make people understand the feeling of getting stronger, especially when they’re new at it,” Ms. Johnston said. It’s a benefit that happens pretty quickly, she said, and it can create a positive feedback loop.

*If you slip, try to get back on track right away.*
The most effective trick identified in the 24 Hour Fitness megastudy was to incentivize people to get back on track when they missed a session. In this scenario, people committed to coming to the gym on certain days and times, and if they missed one of these planned visits, they’d get a reminder and also a chance to earn extra points if they made their next planned visit. (Participants earned points that they could convert to Amazon cash.)

It didn’t take much — about nine cents in extra points — to get people back to the gym, and Dr. Milkman theorizes that it’s the signal “don’t miss your workout twice” that nudged people, rather than the trivial bonus. You could imagine making this more potent by joining the gym with friends, she said.









When the Last Thing You Want to Do Is Exercise


Bundle your incentives. Be flexible. Get some support. Here’s how to get — and stay — motivated.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*The three strength exercises everyone should do*

Lifting weights can often seem reserved for the fittest among us, those muscle-laden guys and gals pumping iron and getting swole on a daily basis. But the truth is, muscles aren’t just for impressing potential romantic interests—they’re how you get through every single day.

You may not want bulging biceps, but you probably do want to be able to lift your suitcase when you travel. And you may not care about setting a new squat record, but you’d probably like to get up from chairs without assistance in your old age. Both of those motions would be a lot easier—and less injury-prone—if you did some basic weight training. Some trainers like to call this “functional fitness,” meaning exercises in the gym that will translate to your everyday tasks. These sorts of workout routines are crucial to maintaining the muscles that will carry you into middle and old age. By age 70, the average person has lost about a quarter of the muscle mass they had at 30, and by 90, they’ll have lost half. You can’t stave off _all_ of that by weight training, since muscle quality declines even if you maintain mass in old age, but studies suggest you can maintain more functionality (and even keep your bones stronger) with resistance training.

So we asked an expert what he’d recommend _absolutely everyone_ do in the gym, even if impressive musculature isn’t their goal.

First, though, a disclaimer: like all fitness advice, this isn’t actually universal. You may have particular health issues or physical disabilities that prevent you from doing these exercises, and that doesn’t mean you can’t stay fit with exercise. Perhaps your mobility isn’t very good or you have an old injury that acts up. Or maybe you just have a weakness that you need to fix, but that will make the exercises outlined below impossible in the meantime. We’d always advise that you talk to a professional trainer about your body’s nuances to get personalized recommendations.

That being said, Greg Nuckols is a world-record setting powerlifter—on top of being a longtime coach and the expert behind Stronger By Science—and these are the exercises he’d suggest as the bare minimum for most people.

*Weighted carries*
“One of the two things that I would recommend just about everyone do is some sort of loaded carry,” Nuckols says. “One of the main things so many older adults complain about is getting groceries out of their car and into their house, and I think that loaded carries are going to directly transfer to that.” You may also know weighted carries as farmer’s carries, but the idea is the same: you grab equal weights in each hand, hold them by your sides, then walk.






If you’ve never handled weights before you can start as light as you need. Small dumbbells work well, and as you progress you can start using kettlebells, which may mimic a hanging grocery bag or suitcase better than dumbbells. The important thing is to keep increasing the weight to make it challenging for you. You can only build muscle by straining the muscle you’ve already got, so if you’ve gotten to the end of your workout and you’re not feeling some degree of muscle fatigue you may not be pushing yourself enough. 

*Trap bar deadlifts*
If you have no idea what a trap bar is, just bear with us for a moment. A deadlift is one of the core powerlifting moves: you grab a bar in front of you and stand up. There’s a lot more to the technique, but that’s the essence of it. A trap bar deadlift is the same motion, except instead of grabbing a barbell you use a contraption that you stand inside.






Because you’re lifting from handles to your sides rather than pulling a bar up from in front of you, you can stay a bit more upright. Nuckols notes this makes it easier on your spine _and_ easier to learn (traditional deadlifts require more mobility, and if you don’t know what you’re doing you can hurt your back). “If there were one lift that I would choose for preserving function throughout a lifespan it would probably be the trap bar deadlift,” Nuckols says. “That’s gonna make sure you can pick stuff up off the floor with ease, be able to lift things that are reasonably heavy, and maintain core strength.”

If you can’t lift the empty trap bar (they’re often heavier than an empty barbell, coming in at around 60 pounds), you can start by doing the same deadlifting motion holding two small kettlebells at your sides. And again, you need to keep progressing up in weight to keep pushing your muscles.

*Bonus: squats*
As we’ve written before, squats work a ton of muscles, and a lot of trainers will advise everyone learn how to do at least a basic weighted squat to help with one of the most essential daily activities: standing up from a chair. Chris McGrath, a fitness expert at the American Council on Exercise, recommends them (along with deadlifts) precisely for their functionality. Squats help you learn how to engage your gluteus maximus and quadriceps properly, which means you’re less likely to hurt your knees. Plus they help with crucial flexibility in your hips, knees, and ankles.






The easiest way to start is with an air squat (which is exactly what it sounds like—doing a squat without holding any weight). Once you’ve mastered that you can add resistance in a variety of ways. One option is holding a dumbbell or kettlebell in front of your chest. Another is a traditional back squat, where you hold a barbell up by your shoulders.

Whatever you end up choosing, squats—like the rest of these movements—will help you move through your life with greater ease. You don’t have to have dreams of getting totally swole to make a commitment to working out worthwhile.





















The three strength exercises everyone should do


We asked an expert what he'd recommend absolutely everyone do in the gym, even if impressive musculature isn't their goal.




www.popsci.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*3 Types of Resistance Training Sessions Endurance Athletes Need








*


Resistance or weight training is often thought of as being a singular discipline. Still, when it comes to you coaching endurance athletes, there are actually three different outcomes you should work backward from when programming such sessions. This article will explore the methodology behind training for strength, power and muscular endurance. 

*Power*
When writing my book _Unplugged__, _my co-author Andy Galpin shared the story of a UFC fighter who came in to consult with him at USC Fullerton’s Center for Sport Performance. After running various performance tests on him, Andy told the intimidating warrior, “You’re not powerful.” The fighter balked, forcefully reminding the muscle physiologist that he was on a long win streak and had knocked out his last few opponents. But when Andy showed him the data, the guy accepted the reality that he had a long way to match the top competitors’ power in his weight class.

The fix? Fewer reps and lighter weights moved faster. The fighter was often looking for a burn during and after training and so would do high-rep sets and long workouts that left him feeling wiped out. In reality, this was merely developing the third quality we’ll explore later – muscular endurance. Galpin went on to tell me that if your athletes are genuinely trying to become more powerful, they should do three to five sets of three to five reps with maximum explosiveness. This could involve medicine ball slams and tosses, sprints and plyometrics like box jumps. One key that is often overlooked: advise your athletes to perform such movements early in their workouts, as power output will be diminished if they do them midway through or as “finishers.” Also, note that it can take the central nervous system up to 72 hours to bounce back from power training, so if one of your clients trains power Monday, tell them to wait till Thursday before doing it again.

*Strength*
Whatever I write here will get me into trouble because there are so many schools of thought around strength training. But for endurance athletes, let’s settle on defining strength as exposing your athletes to sufficient stressors so that their bodies can handle the load they’ll experience while running, swimming, or riding, both in training and competition. As my _Basketball Strong Podcast_ co-host and former Lakers strength and conditioning coach, Tim DiFrancesco, wrote, “Resistance training won’t only make you more resilient but will also allow you to tap into speed, power, and strength you never knew you had.”

Dan John, who I’ve learned more from about strength training than anyone else, summarizes his new Easy Strength program with these principles: “lift heavy, do the fundamental human movements, keep your reps and sets low, stop your sets and your workout before you get fatigued, don’t even struggle and, basically, never miss a rep; keep plenty in the tank and keep coming back.”

Let’s look at some examples of exercises that fit within the fundamental movement patterns he’s referring to:


_Hinge_: Deadlift and kettlebell swing
_Carry_: Farmer’s and suitcase carries
_Push_: Pushups and push presses
_Pull_: TRX rows and pullups
_Squat_: Barbell back or front squat and dumbbell or kettlebell goblet squat
In any given workout, suggest that your training group picks one exercise for each of the five categories. As Dan suggests, they could do three to six reps if they’re going heavy and do two to three sets of each exercise. If they decide to do fewer exercises, they could try one of two classic rep schemes: five sets of five reps or, if using a more moderate weight, three sets of 10. Two to three days a week should be plenty to get your clients stronger.









*Muscular Endurance*
Pavel Tsatsouline from StrongFirst is best known for popularizing Russian kettlebell training in the West. While his most famous program is the 100 swings and 10 Turkish get-ups that form the basis for the Simple and Sinister protocol, he has taken a deeper dive into training specific energy systems and physical capabilities in recent years. One of these is muscular endurance, which pioneering professor Yuri Verkhoshansky stated, including training that has “an ‘anti-glycolytic’ direction, that is, lower glycolysis involvement to an absolute possible minimum.” In other words, improving your body’s ability to produce sustained power without relying heavily on glycolysis, an energy pathway that leaves behind a high buildup of byproducts that can leave you feeling sore and require extra recovery time.

To this end, Pavel created the Strong Endurance system. This involves repeated bouts of fast movement that push your ATP-PC system (quick, ready energy) to the limit but stop for rest before glycolysis kicks into high gear. The easiest way is to go hard for 10 to 15 seconds, stop for 45 to 60 seconds, then do another set. So as StrongFirst instructor Matt Kingstone suggests in an article, have your athletes do 10 kettlebell swings, then rest until their watches start the next minute. Your athletes could replace the swings with air squats, jumps or just about any other exercise performed at a rapid pace – the same goes for intervals on a treadmill, rowing machine, or stationary bike.

If your clients want to switch things up and do longer intervals that involve going hard for a minute or more – like running 400-meter repeats – then they should extend their rest periods until their heart rate is at or below 120 beats per minute, or they can take three nasal breaths with an eight-second exhale. Yes, this will require more extended rest periods of three, four, or even five minutes that lengthen the training session, but they’ll feel fresher and less sore the next day.


















3 Types of Resistance Training Sessions Endurance Athletes Need


There's more to lifting weights than picking up and putting down heavy things. Learn the three different objectives to effectively train with resistance.




www.trainingpeaks.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Competed in and completed the 2022 Crossfit Open. Overall, I did well in my age group. I might accept the invitation to compete at the next level. In the meantime, I still make the the time and put in the effort to do the daily workouts and maintain my strength and fitness.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

On Saturday for skill and strength I worked on progressions for handstand walks


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Half of your hand strength lies in your pinkie*

We probably think our pinkie doesn’t have much use, but it plays a major part in hand strength. Your pinkie helps the thumbs to pinch and give strength to the other fingers. Without our trusty pinkie, we would lose about 50 percent of our hand strength.

I PR'd my DL @230lbs

https://video.cdninstagram.com/v/t5...qC_2Z8iW0g_OvMI0CHibgLhXaGaGANGFA&oe=6273034D


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I completed "Murph" 1mile run (1.6km); 100 pull ups; 200 pushups; 300 squats; 1 mile run. Started off in the drizzle; ended in the mist. It was my first time doing this hero WOD so I did it without the weight vest but next year I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*How to Master the Pull-Up*
The trick is to break the movement into pieces and train with patience and deliberateness.

I’ve always loved pull-ups, partly out of spite. There is a common fitness refrain that women can’t do them, and I don’t like to be told I can’t do something — especially if the reason is my gender. As a teenager, I pushed lawn-mowers and hauled rocks just to show that being a girl didn’t mean I was weak.

I love how pull-ups make me feel — powerful, strong. There’s nothing like the feeling of lifting yourself up. Pull-ups are also beautiful for their simplicity. They require nothing more than a bar, and engage at least a dozen muscles, from the lats all the way to the glutes. Experts say they improve upper body strength, shoulder mobility and core stability, while helping to hone coordination too.

Doing a pull-up is “an amazing feeling,” said Chilasa King, a powerlifter and coach at LiftedMBK in New York. The exercise boosts confidence and turns heads at the gym, she said. “It’s a simple exercise that’s really hard to do.”

Therein lies the pull-up paradox: pull-ups are simple, but hard, and many people who think they can’t do one really could, if they put in the effort and time.

Everybody has a good chance of achieving a pull-up if they train for it, said Meghan Callaway, a strength coach based in Vancouver, Canada, and creator of The Ultimate Pull-Up Program. Most people who fail to master the pull-up struggle not because they are physically incapable, but because they are not training in the right way, she said. The trick is to focus on proper technique and approach your training with patience and deliberateness.
*Focus on form.*
The first thing to understand is that pull-ups are a full body exercise. “A lot of people think of a pull-up purely as an upper body exercise and they neglect what is going on from the chest down,” Ms. Callaway said. Your body should be rigid, not slack. What would be easier to move, Ms. Callaway asked, a stiff board, or an equally weighted floppy sandbag? If your torso, hips and lower body are rigid, it makes it a lot easier to lift them than if they’re dead weight. (Kipping pull-ups, done by swinging your legs for momentum, are a different exercise altogether, she said.)

Grab the bar slightly greater than shoulder width with your palms facing away from you. (Holding your palms toward you would be a chin-up, a different — and most people say easier — exercise.) Your body should be aligned in a relatively straight line with your feet just slightly ahead of your body so you’re in a very slight arc. It’s better for the bar to be just within reach on your tip toes, but if you’re doing them in a doorway, it’s OK to bend your knees with your feet out behind you, Ms. Callaway said.

To initiate the pull-up, move your shoulder blades toward your spine (think of it as the opposite of shrugging) while simultaneously driving your elbows down toward your ribs. Keep your abs and glutes tight to maintain a rigid body position. As you pull up, don’t reach up with your chin, Ms. Callaway said, but instead keep your chin tucked, your neck in a neutral position and your eyes looking straight ahead. 









Meghan Callaway, a strength coach based in Vancouver, demonstrates a version of inverted rows. If you don’t have access to a weight bar, you can use rings or even nylon 










Ms. Callaway demonstrates scapula pulls. By lifting and holding with your shoulders, keeping your arms straight, you can begin to train the muscles needed for a pull-up.

*Practice the components.*
Not everyone can do a pull-up the first time. Even before you can do a complete pull-up, you can break the movement down into its component parts and train for each of them. Use these four exercises to help get stronger and more skilled at the essential parts of the pull-up motion.

*Bar Hangs*
The first step is to learn how to hang in a rigid position, rather than flaccidly. Ms. King has beginners practice hanging by grabbing the bar, engaging their abs and glutes to make their body stiff like a board, and then holding for 30 to 45 seconds.

*Scapula Pull-Ups*
These are a way to practice the initial pull-up movement. Start by hanging on a bar and then engage the muscles in your mid and upper back to move your shoulder blades in toward your spine. As you do this, you’ll feel yourself elevating just a tiny amount. Hold for a moment in this elevated position, then slowly lower yourself to the starting position. Don’t bend your elbows. Your arms should be straight for the entire motion.

*Eccentric Pull-ups*
Begin at the top position of a pull-up with your head above the bar (stand on a chair to get up there if you need to) and then slowly lower yourself to a hanging position using a controlled, fluid motion.

*Inverted Rows*
This exercise strengthens the back and improves shoulder mobility. Position yourself underneath a weight bar as if about to do a bench press. But instead of lying on a bench, hang from the bar, your heels on the floor. Hold your body in a straight, rigid line and pull yourself up, initiating the movement using your back muscles, rather than your arms. Return to the starting position in a slow, controlled motion. Imagine moving your shoulder blades away from your spine and around your rib cage.










Ms. King said it may take time to get your first pull-up. While often seen as a strictly upper body exercise, pull-ups actually work parts of the core and even the glutes when done correctly. 

*Take your time.*
“Be patient,” Ms. King said. Getting your first pull-up “takes time and a lot of consistency; it doesn’t happen overnight.” Consistency is crucial, she said. “There is no way around this. You have to work at it, week after week and month after month.”

For Casey Johnston, a health and science writer, and author of the weight lifting guide “Liftoff: Couch to Barbell,” pull-ups were just one part of a larger quest to get stronger. She’d been weight lifting for about a year before she could finally do one, but it was worth it for the sense of accomplishment in mastering this quintessential show of strength. “No one is required to do pull-ups,” she said. “I have long arms and I’m relatively big, which are both challenges.”

It’s true that pull-ups are easier for some people than for others. “In general, as mass goes up, strength to weight ratios go down,” said Greg Nuckols, founder of StrongerByScience.com and a powerlifter who’s held three world records. A tall person is likely to have more mass to pull up than a shorter person, even if they are similarly built. Some may never be able to manage a pull-up, no matter how long they try, and others might decide it’s not worth it.

I will never set any pull-up records with my long arms and legs and taller-than-average height. But I do have a few advantages: good upper body strength from years of cross-country skiing and not too much middle-aged pudge. I still have to work at pull-ups, but the payoff is deeply satisfying.

“Pulling yourself up onto something — a bar, over a fence, up a wall — makes you feel like a superhero,” Ms. Callaway said. Not only that, she added, it also makes the monkey bars at the nearby playground a little more fun.









How to Master the Pull-Up


The trick is to break the movement into pieces and train with patience and deliberateness.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My strict shoulder press max was 70lbs on Friday. My next gaoal is 75lbs


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Some recent decent strength training workouts


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I run, in addition to riding and crossfit. Running is the best cardio for me

*Running in Weightlifting?*

How many of you are like me and hate running? Running is just one of those things that either you love or you hate. There is not a single person who just kind of likes to run. When I got into Crossfit I didn’t expect there to be running. Boy was I surprised when we had to run laps, run sprints, run…run…run. Don’t get me wrong running isn’t a bad thing but it certainly is one of the harder things in a WOD. It is especially hard when running is at the end of a WOD. It is all I can do to keep my feet moving and not just sit down in the middle of the road. 

There are so many benefits to running and CrossFit. Now for some of you, you are reading this with your head in your hands because you were hoping that I would tell you running wasn’t necessary. Sorry honey but it is!

One of the most important reasons for running is for cardiovascular health. Cardio what? Cardiovascular health; in other words your heart. If you look across the board you will see that it’s not just Crossfit that adds in cardio to their regime. Most forms of training include some kind of cardio which is incredibly beneficial to having a healthy heart! And who doesn’t want a healthy heart? I mean we all need it to be able to do all those lifts in the next WOD. For those of us on a weight loss journey, having a healthy heart is extremely important!

Now for some of you, you are saying, “Umm excuse me but I love to run! So how does Crossfit help me with my running?” Good question! Despite my despise of running, I do run 5ks from time to time. Let me be the first to say, doing kettle bell carry runs, sandbag runs, and medball runs increased my stamina and helped me gain new PR times. Crazy right? Here is the thing, when you resistance train or weight train then when you don’t have the added weight or resistance, your speed and time will increase!

For me, I had been running only when I was in the box for several months. I got asked to run a 5k and I thought to myself, “There is no way! I haven’t been training for it. I will be way too slow.” Regardless of my thoughts, I got out there and ran. Sure enough, I had way more stamina that I imagined and I got a new PR by a whole minute!

So regardless if you love running or you pray you never have to run again, running is so very beneficial! I am right there with you hoping that there won’t be running in the next WOD but we got this! We are stronger than our minds allow us to believe! Have a race against yourself! See how hard and fast you can push yourself! And just be glad that you aren’t doing burpees!









Running In Weightlifting? -


Running is just one of those things that either you love or you hate. But there are so many benefits to running and CrossFit. Find out how!




thebarbellbeauties.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A few of my crossfit sessions this week

5 reps x 2 and 3 reps x 3 Increasing the weight each set (last set I'm pushing 85lbs)










Deadlifts 5 reps x2 @ 80% then 3 reps x3 @85% This was my first set at 175lbs. I increased it to 205lbs for my last set










Push Presses



















Overhead Squats 5x3 then 3x3 Increase weight each set. I ended with 80lbs.. not an easy lift


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Over 40? 8 Reasons to Lift Weights*



> In my 30s, I exercised to look good. In my 50s, to stay fit. In my 70s, to stay ambulatory. In my 80s, to avoid assisted living. Now, in my 90s, I’m just doing it out of pure defiance.
> _DICK VAN ****_


Let’s face it. Many women, especially those of us over 40, find the idea of lifting weights unfamiliar at best, and scary at worst. 

In general, our culture has not historically encouraged girls and women to get strong. Thankfully, the public perception of strength training for younger women and girls has been evolving at a pretty rapid clip over the past 10-15 years. But lifting doesn’t even occur to most older women—think Gen X and up.

This is true even for women who grew up on farms, moving pieces of equipment and tossing bales of hay and mucking stalls—or who were serious athletes in high school or college.

Women in mid-life are expected to run, or do aerobics and yoga and spin classes. That’s “normal.” Perhaps the aerobics instructor will encourage us to add light dumbbells to the routine to “tone” our arms, or we might use small weights in HIIT and other pump-type workouts.

But most 40-plus women have never spent any significant time in the free weights area of their gym, if they’ve ever ventured into it at all. Only about 20% of women of ANY age lift weights.

That’s for the guys. 

*Negative messages*
Unfortunately, to the extent that many of us have heard anything about strength training, it’s been negative: from the media, from friends and family, from significant others—even, perhaps most disturbingly of all, from the very people who should know better: fitness professionals and doctors. 

_“You’re too old for that.”_ (You’re not.)

_“You’ll hurt yourself.”_ (You won’t.)

And my personal favorite:

_“You’re going to get bulky. Do you want to look like a man?”_ (This one is laughable but, sadly, the most persistent myth about women and lifting.)

UGH.

I know this to be true, not only from my life before lifting, but from the many conversations I’ve had with women in my cohort since I started.

Is it any surprise that most older women still know very little about the value and importance of strength training? 

*The single most important thing*
That disconnect between perception and reality makes me absolutely, seethingly furious.

Because while we still need much more research on the impact of strength training on older women (as well as on older men)—enough HAS been done to point to one indisputable conclusion:

*Strength training may well be the single most important thing we can do to age well and live longer.* 

And while that’s true for people of all genders, it’s especially true for women.

Why?

There are LOTS of reasons. In fact, there are entire books covering the topic. But here are _my _top eight: 


Prevent frailty
Prevent/mitigate osteoporosis
Improve metabolism and cardiovascular health
Lose weight
“Get toned”
Fight anxiety and depression
Maintain functional strength, balance and mobility
Build confidence
Rather than try to tackle all of these at once—because again, there are whole books devoted to this—I’m going to do it one post at a time, starting here.

My hope is that, if you haven’t considered or started strength training yet, this post and others to follow will give you a friendly little push in that direction.

If you _already _lift, there are no doubt people in your circle who are skeptical, baffled, or just plain curious. Most likely you’ve got a few friends who hadn’t considered strength training before, but have started to think about it because of your example. I want you to have an easy way to help them understand why you and other women (especially those in midlife) do this, and how profoundly they will benefit if they join the club.

So, without further ado, reason number one women over 40 need to start strength training:

*1. Lifting weights prevents frailty*
Do you want the opportunity to “age in place” as you get older? Do you want to be able to stay in your home—and better yet, to remain capable of doing the sports and activities you love, traveling, having adventures, playing with grandchildren and great-grandchildren?

_If so, from this moment on, your enemy is frailty._

And your secret weapon to battling this mortal enemy is—that’s right—strength training. 

*Lifting weights will give you the best chance you’ve got of staying out of a nursing home.*

What do I mean by “frailty”?

Most of us are familiar with the layperson’s definition. We’ve all had elderly relatives in our lives or seen people around us that we’d call “frail.” But frailty is an actual medical condition—also known as “frailty syndrome“.

The precise definition and ways to measure frailty are still evolving, but the core idea is a deterioration of multiple body systems that includes loss of muscle mass (and sometimes weight–but not always), weakness, slowness, fatigue, and increasing lack of activity.

Frailty is a huge, but largely unaddressed, public health issue. Estimates vary depending on how frailty is measured, but it’s likely that 15% of Americans over the age of 65 can be considered frail.

And that risk rises with age. By some estimates, nearly 40% of people over 90 suffer from frailty.

Just think about how these numbers impact health care costs nationwide.

Becoming frail increases your risk of infections, hospitalization, falls and disabilities. It doubles your risk of surgical complications and lengthens hospital stays. If you’re unlucky enough to need surgery, it increases your odds of losing your independence and having to move to a nursing home or assisted-living facility _by as much as 20x._

And frailty is more common in women than in men.

*Goodbye, muscles*
Very near the top of the cascade of deterioration that leads to what’s been called “the cycle of frailty” sits muscle loss, or _sarcopenia_. 

What’s “sarcopenia?” The word comes from the Greek (“sarx” or flesh + “penia” or loss) and literally means “flesh poverty.” 

In simple English, sarcopenia is the loss of muscle: both muscle mass and muscle function.

As we age, we begin to lose muscle and strength at an alarming rate. A sedentary person who is doing nothing to combat this natural process of aging will average *as much as 2% muscle loss per YEAR* after age 50, although the process actually begins in our 30s. This goes for both men and women. 









Sarcopenia has profound effects on almost every aspect of health, not just on the obvious stuff you’d normally associate with being weaker, like increased risk of falls.

Muscle loss is a prime mover in a chain reaction that results in the loss of health, independence, the ability to engage in many activities, and potentially even one’s mental faculties.

This is a true downward spiral that results in what Jonathon Sullivan, physician and author of the fabulous book _The Barbell Prescription: Strength Training for Life After 40_, calls the Sick Aging Phenotype. (We’ll talk more about this when we get into metabolism and cardiovascular health.)

It also results in frailty.

*Age ≠ frailty*
Here’s what’s both really tragic and really hopeful about this situation:

Despite what many people believe, *muscle loss, and the frailty to which it leads, is not an inevitable outcome of aging.*

Frailty is highly preventable.

That’s because, while biology and genetics play a role, in most of the world, frailty results mostly from lifestyle choices. 

Being sedentary—and, very specifically, not engaging in the type of activity that protects existing muscle and enables us to build more—is the underlying cause of sarcopenia in most adults. 

*And the type of activity that builds muscle is…. drum roll please… resistance/strength training.*

Also known as lifting weights.

*All exercise is NOT created equal*
While cardiovascular exercise like running and aerobics is very important for your health, it does _not _promote muscle formation.

In fact, those activities have what is known as a catabolic effect—they tend to break muscle DOWN. So while they’re super important because they support a healthy heart and lungs, they will _not _protect you from the effects of sarcopenia (or osteoporosis).

This is very unfortunately something the vast majority of women don’t understand. They figure if they’re running or doing Zumba regularly, they’re all set from a health/exercise point of view.

*This is categorically false.*

Here’s the truth: Runners who don’t strength train are just as likely to develop sarcopenia as someone who doesn’t exercise at all. In the absence of added strength training, aerobic exercise is no better than being sedentary when it comes to the risk of muscle loss.

In fact, if you’re also in a caloric deficit (i.e., if you’re dieting and running or doing aerobics to try to lose weight) you may actually be speeding UP the process of sarcopenia!

*Resistance is NOT futile*
To maintain and build our muscles, we must challenge them to work progressively harder over time by making them resist an external force. In very simple terms, that process causes our body to adapt and create more muscle in response to the additional demands being placed on it, thereby replacing what we’re losing to natural aging processes and—if we’re doing enough of it—adding supplemental muscle as well. 

Typically, the external force we’re resisting is gravity, in the form of weights.

Diet, particularly protein, goes hand in hand with resistance training, because in protein lie the building blocks of muscle-building. Without enough protein in your diet, your body can’t synthesize muscle in response to resistance training. You also need to be consuming sufficient calories. But that’s a topic for another post.

*Salmon swimming upstream*
If you are getting older, and you are not proactively working to prevent it, you ARE losing muscle mass.

Daily.

Right this minute, in fact.

Think of yourself as a salmon swimming upstream. If you sit still and do nothing, the raging rapids of advancing age will sweep you downriver and over the falls into frailty and illness.

Those of us in midlife need to work actively on muscle-building simply to obtain and stay at a healthy status quo: in other words, to not go _backwards_.

Those of us who compete in strength sports and aspire to continue adding muscle and getting progressively _stronger _as we age have to work that much harder at it and attack the problem from the multiple angles of training, nutrition, and proper recovery.

Millions and millions of people—MOST people—head into midlife every year with absolutely no idea about any of this. Most people over 40 have plenty of awareness about obesity and cardiovascular health (whether or not they adapt their lifestyle accordingly is another story), but frighteningly few know anything about the tremendous risk of sarcopenia or how to combat it. 

The medical world is finally waking up to this. Your doctor is more likely today than, say, a decade ago, to “prescribe” weight training… but still not very likely. In fact, too many doctors who have not familiarized themselves with a now-robust body of research about this topic still _discourage _older people from lifting weights, when it should be near the top of their list of recommendations.

*An ounce (or maybe a few pounds) of prevention*
The good news, though, is that, again, _frailty is entirely preventable in most people_. And preventing it doesn’t require fancy treatments or drugs or surgeries or crazy diets.

All you need are some heavy things to pick up and put down, and a little guidance on how to do that the right way, along with some common-sense practices around food. 

If you’re doing regular aerobic exercise, I applaud you. That’s super healthy for a myriad of reasons! But to protect yourself from sarcopenia and frailty, _you need to add strength training to your exercise regimen_.

Like most things, this “prescription” can be filled in multiple ways, and I’ll talk about the “how” in later posts. For now, I want to clarify the “why,” so you understand what it takes to enjoy getting older in a healthy, robust, strong body. 

Next time, we’ll look at another “why,” which connects strongly to the one we’ve just discussed: bone health and osteoporosis.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It happens,...


----------

